# Visually Humourous Piece of the Day



## chas_m

I'll throw in three to get things started:


----------



## chas_m




----------



## chas_m




----------



## John Clay

chas_m said:


>


Brilliant.


----------



## MacDaddy




----------



## John Clay




----------



## chas_m

John Clay:

ROFL!!


----------



## gwillikers




----------



## John Clay




----------



## chas_m

Sorry John, we wanted visually HUMOUROUS pieces, not "sadly, only a mockup at this point" pieces.

I wish I lived in a world when anyone who was charged with war crimes would, in fact, get "renditioned" to the Hague and brought to trial. Sadly, I don't.


----------



## fjnmusic

How did this get past the PTA?


----------



## John Clay

chas_m said:


> Sorry John, we wanted visually HUMOUROUS pieces, not "sadly, only a mockup at this point" pieces.
> 
> I wish I lived in a world when anyone who was charged with war crimes would, in fact, get "renditioned" to the Hague and brought to trial. Sadly, I don't.


Fine, fine...










and


----------



## chas_m

Now that Monica Lewinsky pic is very funny.

This year, maybe she'll put up a new one that says:

"In 2006 I voted Republican because the Democrats left a bad taste in my mouth. In 2008, I'm back to voting blue because the Republicans left me bleeding from the anus."


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Black

XKCD is great. I always loved their comics.

Here's a great one.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## chas_m




----------



## chas_m




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## monokitty

And one more to keep it going...


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## rgray

*This company has a sense of humor and a great computer programmer.*

Take a look at HEMA's product page. You can't order anything and it's in Dutch but just wait a couple of seconds and watch what happens.

This company has a sense of humor and a great computer programmer.

Click here: HEMA - online winkelen

Have your sound on.

HEMA is a Dutch department store. The first store opened on November 4,
1926, in Amsterdam. Now there are 150 stores all over the Netherlands 
HEMA also has stores in Belgium, Luxemburg, and Germany. In June of this
year, HEMA was sold to British investment company - Lion Capital.


----------



## monokitty

rgray said:


> Take a look at HEMA's product page. You can't order anything and it's in Dutch but just wait a couple of seconds and watch what happens.
> 
> This company has a sense of humor and a great computer programmer.
> 
> Click here: HEMA - online winkelen
> 
> Have your sound on.
> 
> HEMA is a Dutch department store. The first store opened on November 4,
> 1926, in Amsterdam. Now there are 150 stores all over the Netherlands
> HEMA also has stores in Belgium, Luxemburg, and Germany. In June of this
> year, HEMA was sold to British investment company - Lion Capital.


http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/61840-hema-dutch-department-store.html.


----------



## rgray

Oh crap. My bad. Sorry for the double....


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## chas_m

A bit rude, but worth it:


----------



## monokitty

chas_m: Hilarious! :lmao: Thanks for that.


----------



## Black

Lars said:


> And one more to keep it going...


Looks like another person is ripping off Explosm.net


----------



## Sualocin

Found this on Pointlesswasteoftime.com...don't know where he got it.


----------



## chas_m

Another rude one, but it's not intentional -- they just couldn't fit "blackjack" on their jumbotron!










So apparently only MOST things stay in Vegas ...


----------



## chas_m

Oh dear, just found another one on Digg. This was back during the Terry Schiavo mess (or as Floridians like to call it, One Big Outdoor Springer Show):


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## MacDaddy




----------



## iMouse

I love that image. I have that as my ava at another site.

Still another site had a dim view of it. 

Just dim bulbs, I guess.

PS. I particularly like the position of his left arm. "Ewwwww!!" is a close as I can interpret that. :lmao:


----------



## chas_m

If it didn't already have a caption, I'm sure MacDoc would have stolen it by now!


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Don. Still, I would rather be cut by the sign than to go over the edge with the bridge out.


----------



## Black

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Don. Still, I would rather be cut by the sign than to go over the edge with the bridge out.


|
Haha, my question to you is 'Why would you be stroking the sides of the sign?'.


----------



## iMouse

Blonde??


----------



## Black

Apparently the hot one in the middle (Guess which one that is) designed lingere (Sp?) for heavy set women. This picture was taken off a site i go to which can not be named due to copyright claims by the church of scientology, however they numbered the women and asked members to choose their preferences. Many laughs insued from the picture.

Remember, *it's just a joke.*


----------



## eMacMan

From The Pincher Creek Echo. Personally I'll take my chances with the bikers the other two groups are just too scary.beejacon


----------



## rgray

eMacMan said:


> From The Pincher Creek Echo. Personally I'll take my chances with the bikers the other two groups are just too scary.beejacon


I'll take my chances with the bikers, too, and the cops....

It is those scary *proctologists* from RevCan in the bottom pane that worry me...

:clap:


----------



## Ohmsford

Exams are coming up for me, this will be my next month or so.


----------



## Black

Ohmsford said:


> Exams are coming up for me, this will be my next month or so.


Is that book having intercourse with the young boy? it really looks like it.


----------



## Ohmsford

Black said:


> Is that book having intercourse with the young boy? it really looks like it.


I would refer to that as one of those finals that dominates your existence, in this visual interpretation, dominates your arse

It might look like a "young" boy, I would assume that is simply the drawing style, the calculus in the 3rd depiction isn't really high-school material.


----------



## Black

I don't normally post these kinds of comics but i found this one very funny and deep (Atleast deep for me, since i can find meaning relative to my beliefs in anything).


----------



## SINC

Dandelions (Dandy Lions?)


----------



## Black

Haha the cub is so cute. He has little pants and everything.


----------



## Black




----------



## chas_m

Totally NICKED from MacDoc!


----------



## JumboJones

http://www.cagle.com/working/080305/nease.jpg


----------



## chas_m




----------



## chas_m




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## rgray

Self-portrait???


----------



## iMouse




----------



## bgw

Seen at a food court near Kitchener-Waterloo, Ontario last weekend.

The monthly special sounds really appetizing!


----------



## chas_m

I am normally loathe to post something political in this particular thread, but I think this is so funny that it merits an exception.


----------



## SINC

chas_m said:


> I am normally loathe to post something political in this particular thread, but I think this is so funny that it merits an exception.


That's odd, I don't find it humourous at all. But then, that's me.


----------



## Vexel




----------



## Black

That's pretty funny chas_m


Makes me miss the old Gold/Silver days


----------



## monokitty




----------



## SINC

Actual crack in an airplane window frame:


----------



## The Doug

Is that Seth Rogen?


----------



## HowEver

Are those oxygen masks?

...

(Is that a pot, or a kettle?)


----------



## FeXL




----------



## Vexel




----------



## Black

Caption: PARTY HARD PARTY HARD PARTY HARD


----------



## chas_m




----------



## chas_m

Okay, sorry, but I have to do two in a row. Just found this:


----------



## chas_m

Three!


----------



## chas_m

Fore!










I don't know Russian, but I have a feeling I don't need to ...


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## chas_m




----------



## rgray

Hey chas_m, all I'm seeing is the little blue question mark square... not all that humourous... 

EDIT: And of course, as soon as I post this, page reloads with image of racoons..... doh!


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Guest

Beside the Hume Highway.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC: I'm feeling pretty thick today. Care to clue me in?


----------



## Black

SINC said:


> .


I feel i should understand, but i don't 

help!


----------



## Lichen Software

*Ha ... My old neigbour's kid*



Black said:


> I feel i should understand, but i don't
> 
> help!


You are viewing the "Joy of being a Boy".

There is nothing more satisfying than being a little kid peeing on the wall


----------



## Black

Not that picture, the one before that. The one with the truck.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> SINC: I'm feeling pretty thick today. Care to clue me in?





Black said:


> Not that picture, the one before that. The one with the truck.


Well, given they have just cemented in steel posts to keep vehicles from parking on the sidewalk where they parked their truck, how do you suppose they will be getting that truck of theirs out?


----------



## Black

As if i didn't catch that. Pretty funny.


----------



## Guest

Black said:


> As if i didn't catch that. Pretty funny.


Seen it before, The last post has been added with Photoshop!


----------



## chas_m

I didn't get the "truck" one right away either. Had to look and look and look.

Sneaky.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Black

Gross.


----------



## fjnmusic

Politically incorrect, perhaps, but…


----------



## chas_m

Now THAT'S funny!

I'd like to think Jesus had a sense of humour, though I don't recall any actual account of that in the New Testament.


----------



## rgray

*Signs of panic over 'Chinglish' in Beijing*










Signs of panic over 'Chinglish' in Beijing


----------



## iLabmAn

SINC said:


> .


"Add bacon".

Love it.


----------



## Kosh

chas_m said:


> Now THAT'S funny!
> 
> I'd like to think Jesus had a sense of humour, though I don't recall any actual account of that in the New Testament.


It took me a couple of seconds to figure it out, but that's a good one.

I don't see any problem with a good religious joke as well.


----------



## fjnmusic




----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Token message


----------



## chas_m

Yum, LOSER CAKE!!


----------



## chas_m




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## fjnmusic

That's one sexy lamp, Chas.


----------



## chas_m




----------



## SINC

Um, who's Rick Astley? Never heard of him so the "joke" is lost on me. As in zero humour at this point.


----------



## fjnmusic

Who's Rick Astley? Why, your response is even funnier than the original joke, Sinc! In an ironic way, of course.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Who is Rick Astley? Just some guy.

A Fantastic Link about Something Terribly Important

Sorry, someone had to do it.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

token characters


----------



## chas_m

Happy Easter to all my peeps!


----------



## chas_m

One more easter-themed pic, because this is SO WRONG on SO many levels:


----------



## Vexel




----------



## Vexel




----------



## cap10subtext

Thought this one was pretty funny. NTM, forum appropriate.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## chas_m

I *totally* stole this from Spitfire:


----------



## fjnmusic

:d


----------



## JumboJones

http://www.facesofme.com/images/september/mrCoolIce2-thumb.jpg

http://www.facesofme.com/images/september/mrCoolIce-thumb.jpg

Yes those are sunglasses on the back of his head and on all of the skulls.


----------



## chas_m




----------



## gmark2000




----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Apparently, the words on the side translated from Russian read "Handle with care"


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Post-apocalyptic pickup truck


----------



## fjnmusic

Coitus interruptus.


----------



## chas_m




----------



## SilverMaple

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> Who is Rick Astley? Just some guy.
> 
> A Fantastic Link about Something Terribly Important
> 
> Sorry, someone had to do it.


Here's another version of Rick Astley's Never Gonna Give You Up.  

YouTube - Hilarious Muppets Bloopers!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

SilverMaple said:


> Here's another version of Rick Astley's Never Gonna Give You Up.
> 
> YouTube - Hilarious Muppets Bloopers!


Yikes! I think I've now heard that song more times than I did back in the 80s.


----------



## fjnmusic

He's nothing if not persistent.


----------



## SilverMaple

fjnmusic said:


> He's nothing if not persistent.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

fjnmusic said:


> He's nothing if not persistent.


Hmmm ... that makes me wonder ......


----------



## The Doug

Aw, stop beating up on poor Rick. Such a pure heart, such dedication - so rare these days - don't you know he would move heaven and earth to be together forever with you?


----------



## hhk

I took this photo myself in Florida last year. That generator is mounted on the van's bumper.


----------



## chas_m




----------



## chas_m




----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## chas_m




----------



## GratuitousApplesauce




----------



## chas_m




----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

:lmao:


----------



## The Doug

Your dose of schadenfreude for today.


----------



## iJohnHenry




----------



## GratuitousApplesauce




----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

... only problem is that ain't a Hummer. That's an H3 or a Chev Colorado...and the H2 a Sierra. A Hummer is made by AMC General and is a massive beast; I want one! I hate those garbage H2 / H3 sellouts; I have no idea why they were even built as they take away from the name Hummer. I had to rant; I am sensitive on the subject...why? I don't know...


----------



## rgray

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I am sensitive on the subject...why? I don't know...


It is explained in the bottom text line on the image.....


----------



## screature

rgray said:


> It is explained in the bottom text line on the image.....


:lmao: :lmao: :clap: :clap:


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> ... only problem is that ain't a Hummer.


... uuuh, I don't think that's really the point of the joke ...



rgray said:


> It is explained in the bottom text line on the image.....


----------



## chas_m

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> A Hummer is made by AMC General and is a massive beast; I want one!


If I told you they get an average of eight miles per gallon (or roughly two/litre), would that change your view slightly?


----------



## MannyP Design

chas_m said:


> If I told you they get an average of eight miles per gallon (or roughly two/litre), would that change your view slightly?


Funny how the Hummer gets a bad reputation when there are other vehicles just as bad, yet their owners aren't branded as ill-endowed.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

MannyP Design said:


> Funny how the Hummer gets a bad reputation when there are other vehicles just as bad, yet their owners aren't branded as ill-endowed.


Well actually Manny, the same microphallic label often gets applied to owners of other vehicles, even flashy sportscars. 

I wouldn't make a dig about a working truck that had a purpose and was used for that, I think the joke is that there are those status-seekers who drive around in vehicles that they have no need for and that were built for a purpose other than just driving to the mall. The Hummer is just the biggest symbol of all that nonsense, so it takes the heat. 

It may all be moot soon with the SUV market crashing due to rising gas prices. Only those who actually need a real 4WD vehicle to use for what they were built for will be buying them.

But not to derail this funny pic thread for too long ...


----------



## screature

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> Well actually Manny, the same microphallic label often gets applied to owners of other vehicles, even flashy sportscars.
> 
> I wouldn't make a dig about a working truck that had a purpose and was used for that, I think the joke is that there are those status-seekers who drive around in vehicles that they have no need for and that were built for a purpose other than just driving to the mall. The Hummer is just the biggest symbol of all that nonsense, so it takes the heat.
> 
> It may all be moot soon with the SUV market crashing due to rising gas prices. Only those who actually need a real 4WD vehicle to use for what they were built for will be buying them.
> 
> But not to derail this funny pic thread for too long ...


EXCELLENT!!! :lmao: :lmao: :clap: :clap:


----------



## fjnmusic

Does font type matter?


----------



## bryanc

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> Well actually Manny, the same microphallic label often gets applied to owners of other vehicles, even flashy sportscars.


Will I be spared you're contempt when I buy my Tesla Roadster?


Cheers


----------



## chas_m

bryanc said:


> Will I be spared you're contempt when I buy my Tesla Roadster?


The "microphallic" label is usually applied to people who drive vehicles way BIGGER than what they need (thus the Hummer comes in for so much stick).

I would disagree if someone applied that label to the owner of a Tesla Roadster. That is NOT the kind of vehicle you buy if your penis is unusually small.

It's CLEARLY the kind of car you buy when you're going bald.


----------



## kps

Wonder what the SUV driving women are compensating for. 

I derive a great deal of enjoyment out of watching full size SUV drivers struggle while attempting to get out of parking spots at the mall.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Looking at the last page of a T1 tax return form today - look what I noticed:










There must be some real comedians working for the Canada Revenue Agency.

CRA/P PU Suckers!!


----------



## chas_m

kps said:


> Wonder what the SUV driving women are compensating for.


Their husbands.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

chas_m said:


> Their husbands.


Dammit! You took my joke...


----------



## JumboJones

chas_m said:


> Their husbands.


I was thinking more their girlfriends.


----------



## chas_m

This one goes out to Dr. G:


----------



## screature

chas_m said:


> This one goes out to Dr. G:


chas_m, I have to say you win the prize for coming up with the best "Visually Humourous Pieces of the Day" on a consistent basis. Good job!


----------



## monokitty

Too funny:

YouTube - Cop Laughs At Fat Guy.


----------



## fjnmusic

Isn't the cop required to wear a cop hat? Just wondering.


----------



## Jason H

kps said:


> Wonder what the SUV driving women are compensating for.
> 
> I derive a great deal of enjoyment out of watching full size SUV drivers struggle while attempting to get out of parking spots at the mall.


I'd say they are compensating for their lack of driving skill. If I had a dollar for every time I've almost been run into by a woman in an suv on a cell phone.


----------



## monokitty

fjnmusic said:


> Isn't the cop required to wear a cop hat? Just wondering.


Not all states/provinces and/or counties require officers to wear their designated hats while outside their patrol car.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## iJohnHenry

I would have chosen a putter.


----------



## iLabmAn

Interesting dilemma:


http://pics.livejournal.com/beachbunnyfl/pic/001bb35c


----------



## fjnmusic

Well, the top half human would still be able to perform in other ways. The fish part might just bit it off. If you seriously wanna know.


----------



## chas_m

fjnmusic said:


> Well, the top half human would still be able to perform in other ways. The fish part might just bit it off. If you seriously wanna know.


I thought fish LIKED worms!!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Supposedly an actual vintage ad ...


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Needs a caption ...

More aging superheroes from the same cartoonist: Donald Soffritti


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## da_jonesy

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> Supposedly an actual vintage ad ...


I love vintage ads...


----------



## fjnmusic

Speaking of vintage…


----------



## rgray

*Lady Godivas ride naked through London - Telegraph*









Lady Godivas ride naked through London - Telegraph


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

WHAT GIVES!? Some of those women are wearing panties!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Do people only own small dogs so they can do this to them?


----------



## SINC




----------



## chas_m

This is probably fake, but I found it on the intertubes:


----------



## chas_m

And here's today's inspirational poster:


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

Sinc... ROFLMFAO :clap:


----------



## iJohnHenry

Yes, that tickled my fancy too.


----------



## Jason H

This is from apple calculator version 4.2:










This made my day.


----------



## monokitty

Inappropriate but funny:

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s201/sticksdaman/H2motivator.jpg


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## iJohnHenry

Those people need to get a life, of at least a semblance of one.


----------



## CubaMark

Regardless, the humour lies in the StormTroopers and the Bobbies eyeing each other up...


----------



## iJohnHenry

Right.  

Storm troupers as a laugh a minute.


----------



## MannyP Design

iJohnHenry said:


> Right.
> 
> Storm troupers as a laugh a minute.


You must be the life of the party. :lmao:


----------



## MacDaddy

Filed under 'Strange things I saw in Lethbridge...'


----------



## iJohnHenry

Looks like a Chinese crested, but without the crest, and the tongue hanging out the left side of his mouth.

A very attractive dog.


----------



## chas_m

Dear iJohnHenry:

I'm not sure you're quite "getting" the purpose of this thread.

It's to post visually humourous pieces (as opposed to "jokes") that one might find on the internet.

It's not for being a killjoy and generally misinterpreting innocent fun as possible Nazi propaganda. You're supposed to post a picture, not yak yak.

See example below.

kthxbai.


----------



## iJohnHenry

It was more a comment on the use of the term Storm Troopers as a fun thing. Others might disagree, but they are almost all dead now.

But it's your thread, your rules.

As for yak yak, some of these are worse then others.

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/62220-visually-humourous-piece-day.html#post645971

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/62220-visually-humourous-piece-day-2.html#post646005

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/62220-visually-humourous-piece-day-10.html#post654317

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/62220-visually-humourous-piece-day-16.html#post673281


----------



## MannyP Design

I'm starting to understand your choice in avatar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Car crashes into bike race; one dead - CNN.com


----------



## CubaMark

Did someone hijack Dr. G's account? That's absolutely horrible.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Did someone hijack Dr. G's account? That's absolutely horrible.


No, someone had posted the picture in the link Dr. G. provided as a humourous photo shop job and Dr. G. was debunking it.

Obviously a mod removed the post, but should have removed the post by Dr. G. too, as it now looks very bad for him without the offending post included above it.


----------



## The Doug

Yup, that's right.


----------



## SINC

So, tell us, how did you manage to delete not only your post, but also your name and signature??

I thought only mods had that ability, hmmmmm?


----------



## fjnmusic

New Apple products…


----------



## gastonbuffet

SINC said:


> So, tell us, how did you manage to delete not only your post, but also your name and signature??
> 
> I thought only mods had that ability, hmmmmm?


I'm da Man?


----------



## gastonbuffet

seriously now, 
edit- delete- give reason- execute


----------



## SINC

gastonbuffet said:


> seriously now,
> edit- delete- give reason- execute


Interesting. And weird too. There is no "delete" option on my edit function. Can you show a screen shot of that?


----------



## gastonbuffet

there you go.


----------



## SINC

Odd, but when I click "edit" I don't get that form, I get this:


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

I have the option delete; maybe you guys broke your internet?


----------



## SINC

I wonder why I don't?

Are you both on Leopard or Tiger? I'm on Leopard.

But that should not matter, I've never seen that in my seven years on ehMac.


----------



## rgray

I just have the "Edit Post" option. 

I notice that SINC and I are Sponsoring Members, whereas those claiming "Delete" are Honourable Members... 

Could that be significant? I'd be kindda p!$$ed off if that were so - fewer privileges for Sponsors doesn't seem right... 

EDIT: I hit the Edit button right after posting and still only got Edit Post, so it isn't a matter of having a short time window where one is able to delete.


----------



## MannyP Design

Testing to see if delete exists for me...
Nope. Me neither.


----------



## SINC

I suspect gb and scott are two of a very few with this option. I wonder why though. Time to ask a mod maybe?

EDIT: Sent a PM to the mayor to ask him to comment.


----------



## Dr.G.

I get the same thing as gb. I am going to post something and try to delete it totally.


----------



## Dr.G.

It just worked for me as well. I typed in a few of the "d" words that always get me in trouble, and then deleted everything. No trace that a single "d" word was ever posted in this tread.


----------



## screature

I have the Delete option as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe I was given a "Modified Moderator's Status" when it was requested that I remove some of my postings outside of The Shang that contained the "d" word. Mr. Mayor said that I did not have to remove these postings, since I said nothing offensive, just used the "d" word in various threads where it seemed appropriate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe we are a "Movement of "Modified Moderator's"???


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Maybe I was given a "Modified Moderator's Status" when it was requested that I remove some of my postings outside of The Shang that contained the "d" word. Mr. Mayor said that I did not have to remove these postings, since I said nothing offensive, just used the "d" word in various threads where it seemed appropriate.


What the heck is wrong with the "d" word!? When I first came across your use of it I didn't know what you were referring to and I had to Google it and the only thing that came up was Dachshund. What other connotation does it have that is so bad? I just don't get it.


----------



## Dr.G.

The term of endearment that one calls a dachshund is the word "doxie". People got upset over my use of the word and sent me some "vivid" PMs, telling me to stop using that word outside of The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

Screature, not that I have used the terms "doxie" and "The Shang" in a thread outside of The Shang, watch those PMs start to roll in once more. At least I can say that YOU were the one who used it in the first place. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Yep, I killed it.

Bow before me.

:lmao:


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> I suspect gb and scott are two of a very few with this option. I wonder why though. Time to ask a mod maybe?
> 
> EDIT: Sent a PM to the mayor to ask him to comment.


UPDATE:

Delete ability was not available for Sponsoring Members but was for regular members for some reason. The glitch has now been fixed.

No one has the ability any longer as I understand it from the mayor.


----------



## chas_m

SINC said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Delete ability was not available for Sponsoring Members but was for regular members for some reason. The glitch has now been fixed.
> 
> No one has the ability any longer as I understand it from the mayor.


Oh, that is a shame.

I have on a few occasions posted something, then decided I wasn't doing a very effective job of expressing myself and deleted the whole thing. I appreciate that option.

EDIT: Forgot to post something visually humourous!! Enough yak yak!


----------



## mrjimmy

I also liked the delete option. Sometimes you say things you regret and want the ability to change (or eliminate) it. They are _our_ posts after all...


----------



## SINC

mrjimmy said:


> I also liked the delete option. Sometimes you say things you regret and want the ability to change (or eliminate) it. They are _our_ posts after all...


You have the ability to retract any comment you make by retracting, editing or simply typing "post deleted by member". Giving you the ability to deny ever making a post is not right.


----------



## mrjimmy

SINC said:


> You have the ability to retract any comment you make by retracting, editing or simply typing "post deleted by member". Giving you the ability to deny ever making a post is not right.


nonsense.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Nope - You can't take it back*



mrjimmy said:


> nonsense.


A Card Laid is A Card Played

People watch lists like this just to find the demeanor of posters, sometimes deciding if they would actually meet or do business with them. 

In real life, if you said it, you can't take it back. Similar here. One is always best to go for light as opposed to flame.

Now back to our regularly scheduled chuckles.


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> Giving you the ability to deny ever making a post is not right.


Exactly.


----------



## chas_m

I swear to you that this is really and truly what was on McCain's website earlier today, and even as of this post the design has changed slightly but that last tab is STILL THERE.










Say what you want about Grandpa McSame, he certainly has his priorities in order.


----------



## screature

chas_m said:


> Say what you want about Grandpa McSame, he certainly has his priorities in order.


Politics aside (which I know is a silly thing to say about a politician) I like the guy. I think he has a great sense of humour (ever see his appearances on SNL) and is very likable as a person (at least as far as his public persona is concerned).

Is this a good enough reason to vote for him as President, no, but I do have a hard time slagging him as a person (not that you are chas_m).


----------



## chas_m

From the always-funny FAILblog:


----------



## fjnmusic

Size matters.


----------



## eMacMan

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Slowly cooked fast-food .......... an interesting marketing concept.


----------



## cap10subtext

chas_m said:


> From the always-funny FAILblog:


Oh my god... words can't express. :clap: Gimme an 'F'!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Is she smoking a cigarette??????


----------



## Dreambird

Ah-Yup... she is! 
I wonder if she's for real?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

SINC said:


> I wonder why I don't?
> 
> Are you both on Leopard or Tiger? I'm on Leopard.
> 
> But that should not matter, I've never seen that in my seven years on ehMac.


10.4.10, Safari 2.0.4

Firefox 2.0.0.12 does not give me the ability to delete. Safari 1 - Firefox 0


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Batman Squirt Gun.

Poor Adam. It's looks as if it's modelled after the Adam West-era Batman.


----------



## fjnmusic

That's quite the…uh…trigger, Batman. Holy hose me down. I presume the…ah…liquid shoots out of his mouth?

P.S. Just noticed you remove the butt plug to fill him up. This is just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## iLabmAn

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> Batman Squirt Gun.
> 
> Poor Adam. It's looks as if it's modelled after the Adam West-era Batman.


OMG!!!

I had one of those!!!! I did!!!!! I even got two!!!!!!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

fjnmusic said:


> That's quite the…uh…trigger, Batman. Holy hose me down. I presume the…ah…liquid shoots out of his mouth?
> 
> P.S. Just noticed you remove the butt plug to fill him up. This is just wrong on so many levels.


The thing I'm wondering is — were the toy manufacturers really that naive back then or did they just have a particularly evil sense of humour?


----------



## fjnmusic

I'd go with the latter. It's like suddenly discovering your grandparents knew the same swear words you know.


----------



## chas_m

Might as well face it, I'm addicted to FAIL:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, chas_m. Maybe they were trying to get through by paying only one toll??


----------



## rgray

*Car art? It's a filthy habit*









Slideshow. Story.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, chas_m. Maybe they were trying to get through by paying only one toll??


I think the one to our right died at the booth, and the 2nd peep had damn poor depth, and everything else, perception.

beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe he/she did not have exact change?


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Beware of falling cows ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Could that be near Head-Smashed-In Buffalo Jump in Alberta?


----------



## chas_m




----------



## Dr.G.

Oops. An "exchange" might have worked, but "sex change"??? Good one, chas_m.


----------



## fjnmusic

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> Beware of falling cows ...


That mad me think of this


----------



## fjnmusic

This will make your Sunday


----------



## i stole this name

What is that an AD for?


----------



## fjnmusic

Wish I could tell you. But I think the bubbles were photoshopped.


----------



## fjnmusic

Apparently David Hasselhoff has his own brand of liquid soap now. Which just goes to prove my theory: Germans love David Hasselhoff.


----------



## fjnmusic

And for all you technophobes…


----------



## chas_m




----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, chas_m. I wonder if Christopher gets extra tips for this "service"?


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## fjnmusic

That reminds me of a YouTube video, Sync.

YouTube - iPhone Shuffle


----------



## chas_m

From right here in be-YOO-tiful Canada:


----------



## iJohnHenry

Just a minute.

I might be interested in their new cherry treats.


----------



## fjnmusic

Definitely better than t he old cherry treats that used to come free with your fur-burger. :yikes:


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

Wow! I think ehMac should now be called ehMaxxx...


----------



## Chris

chas_m said:


> From right here in be-YOO-tiful Canada:


Maybe this is just an example of truth in advertising?


----------



## eMacMan

For those suffering from Roger's iPhone wedgies.

The Joy of Tech comic... laughter is the best tech support.


----------



## Dr.G.

An appropriate armband.


----------



## CubaMark

For those with looooong memories.... the comedy stylings of *JTO and Bobby Duck!*

Evening at the Improv (ONE) and (TWO)

Classic!


----------



## winwintoo

Joy of Tech - this one's even better.

Margaret


----------



## cap10subtext

YouTube - iPhone in der Comedy Stube

Standup comic on the iPhone: _IN GERMAN_. You don't have to speak German to find this funny. If you watch it all the way through it makes more sense but the best part is at 1:30.


----------



## iJohnHenry

I'd pay $5 for that armband, and wear it daily, just to stick it into Rogers' eye.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Sinc, and not just for bats.


----------



## Ena

Sorry, no idea where this sign was posted.


----------



## cap10subtext

XX) :lmao:


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## chas_m




----------



## iJohnHenry




----------



## spitfire1945




----------



## chas_m

I think you meant to post that in the "Visually HELLA-CREEPY Piece of the Day" thread instead ...


----------



## eMacMan

*Bargain Of The Century???*

 

Image deleted to protest site owners policy of inserting their own ads into posts and and signatures.


----------



## iLabmAn

17 dollars


----------



## chas_m




----------



## gmark2000




----------



## fjnmusic

Things that matter in life


----------



## The Doug

The person who wrote the text for this image is, apparently, also a failure.


----------



## chas_m

I love it when I find a Canadian one:


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, chas_m, where the "hits" keep happening ................. unless the "hits" hit the fan.


----------



## monokitty

The Doug said:


> The person who wrote the text for this image is, apparently, also a failure.


:lmao: :lmao: I was just going to point that out, too.


----------



## monokitty




----------



## winwintoo

If you can spot what's wrong with this picture, you get a prize   











Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, no number nine button.


----------



## winwintoo

Nope, it's not a pay phone - it's for emergency only.

Margaret


----------



## Ottawaman

just press #3 9 times


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, how can you dial 911 or 999 without a nine?


----------



## winwintoo

The discussion on failblog went on for some time with many of us insisting that there was nothing wrong because in Great Britain you dial "999" for emergency - was I embarrassed when someone pointed out that there is no "9" on the phone. You guys are too smart for me   

Margaret


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, you are still #1 with us over in The Shang.


----------



## chas_m




----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## Vexel




----------



## iLabmAn

Not sure if this classifies as humourous or a... "for-sure-way-to-win-a-wrestling-match".

http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/9407/1218982145468ez3.jpg


----------



## rgray




----------



## iJohnHenry




----------



## eMacMan

At the risk of killing a perfectly good and very entertaining thread.beejacon


----------



## chas_m

This one ... it's just SO wrong on SO many levels ...


----------



## iLabmAn

*What IF the "other side" had won the war?*

What The World Would Look Like If The Other Side Won The War | Cracked.com


----------



## chas_m

This one has had me cracking up all day:


----------



## rgray

*Drag Racing*


----------



## Dr.G.

A bike drive thru?


----------



## Dr.G.

Transgender racing is the PC term these days, I believe.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## winwintoo

Sinc reminds me of what happened in the lineup at WalMart yesterday. As you know any time spent in the lineup at the east end WalMart can supply you with fodder for a number of issues of MyBirdie, but I digress.

I was standing there with my box of rice, admiring the casual way they mix trail mix with thumbdrives along the wall as you're herded to the checkouts, when I heard the man in front of me suddenly take a deep breath.

The reason for his distress was a "wardrobe malfunction" on the woman directly opposite him in the line. She was blissfully unaware of the change in temperature and went about her attempts to maneuver kids and carts ahead of her.

To the relief of everyone else in the line, I came to her rescue and pointed out the problem.

I'm sure the man will recover eventually, but judging by the color of his face, he was near apoplexy.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## chas_m




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## JumboJones

SINC said:


> .


This took me a second, brilliant work!


----------



## Niteshooter




----------



## Niteshooter




----------



## Niteshooter

[/IMG]

*note to mods, this has inappropriate language at bottom.....


----------



## Niteshooter




----------



## Niteshooter

and finally...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, and you being born in SK. For shame.


----------



## Dr.G.

The last one was a classic, Kevin. Merci.


----------



## rgray

*Keeping track..........*


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

Niteshooter, I didn't know where the bear warning as going...I was like, this is real, so what...they I saw the word "sh*t" in what appeared to be a real sign and was in tears...I didn't even notice the bells part until I read it again...


----------



## chas_m




----------



## chas_m

This one may not be laugh-out-loud funny, but I bet it will put a smile on your face:


----------



## MrsMime




----------



## screature

Bear Sign - Good one Niteshooter! :lmao:


----------



## Niteshooter

Not visual but...

DO PRIEST'S LIE??




A* distinguished young woman on a flight from Ireland****asked the Priest***beside her, 'Father, may I ask a***favor?'**
*
*'Of course my child, what may I do for***you?'

'Well, I bought an expensive* woman's electronic***hair dryer for my mother's birthday that is* unopened and well over the Customs limits, and I'm afraid they'll* confiscate it. Is there any way you could carry it through Customs* for Me? Under your robes*perhaps?'**

The priest answered: 'I would* love to help you,***dear, but I must warn* you: I will not* lie.'

'With your honest face, Father, no one will question you'.**
*
When they got****to Customs, she let the priest go ahead* of her.*
*
The official asked, 'Father, do you have anything* to declare?'

'From the top of my head down to my waist,***I* have nothing to declare.'

The official thought this***answer strange, so asked, 'And what do* you* 
have to declare from***your waist to the floor?'**

*' I have a marvelous* instrument**designed to be used on a woman, but* which
*is, to date, unused.'**

*Roaring with laughter, the* official said, 'Go ahead, Father.'**

*NEXT!


----------



## Niteshooter

and since this thread died here is another non visual funny...

Egg Business

Karl was in the fertilized egg business. He had several hundred young
layers (hens), called 'pullets,' and ten roosters to fertilize the eggs. 
He kept records, and any rooster not performing went into the soup pot 
and was replaced. 

This took a lot of time, so he bought some tiny bells and attached them to
his roosters. 
Each bell had a different tone, so he could tell from a distance, which
rooster was performing. 
Now, he could sit on the porch And fill out an efficiency report by just
listening to the bells. 
John's favorite rooster, old Butch, was a very fine specimen, but this
morning he noticed 
old Butch's bell hadn't rung at all! 

When he went to investigate, he saw the other roosters were busy chasing
pullets, 
bells-a-ringing, but the pullets, hearing the roosters coming, could run
for cover. 
To John's amazement, old Butch had his bell in his beak, so it couldn't
ring. 

He'd sneak up on a pullet, do his job and walk on to the next one. John
was so proud of old Butch, he entered him in the Renfrew County Fair and
he became an overnight sensation 
among the judges. 

The result was the judges not only awarded old Butch the No Bell Piece
Prize but they also awarded him the Pulletsurprise as well. 
Clearly old Butch was a politician in the making. 
Who else but a politician could figure out how to win two of the most
highly coveted awards 
on our planet by being the best at sneaking up on the populace 
and screwing them when they weren't paying attention. 

Vote carefully this year, the bells are not always audible.


----------



## eMacMan

Guys there is a separate thread for Jokes.


----------



## Niteshooter

eMacMan said:


> Guys there is a separate thread for Jokes.


Whoops, where? Sorry I scrolled through 4 screens before landing here. 

You can move or nuke the two I posted.

Kevin


----------



## SINC

Niteshooter said:


> Whoops, where? Sorry I scrolled through 4 screens before landing here.
> 
> You can move or nuke the two I posted.
> 
> Kevin


Right here Kevin:

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/21471-joke-du-jour-146.html#post729402


----------



## SINC




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## MaxPower

Should I send that to my family in Winnipeg??


----------



## Lichen Software

MaxPower said:


> Should I send that to my family in Winnipeg??


Only if you don't really like them very much


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Should I send that to my family in Winnipeg??


Nope, but note it is a Sask. Roughrider fan shirt, and anything goes in that competitive atmosphere. 

I don't think my uncle, or my brother-in-law in Winnipeg will be getting a copy either. 

Besides, they both use PCs. :yikes:


----------



## iJohnHenry

I believe that a direct steal from Hamilton, on a shirt for Toronto fans.

Plagiarism is rampant in today's society.


----------



## rgray

*Meltdown flowchart for academics*


----------



## SINC

All of the above in a nutshell:


----------



## chas_m

Speaking of "nutshells"


----------



## rgray

chas_m said:


> Speaking of "nutshells"


blue square w/?....


----------



## winwintoo

The link to the blue square takes you to this:


----------



## SINC

chas_m said:


> Speaking of "nutshells"


Do nuts come in blue squares, or is that blue balls?


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## rgray

iPotty


----------



## chas_m

SINC said:


> .


You have to admit, SINC, that's the nicest looking toilet you've ever seen.


----------



## iLabmAn

*Tee-hee*

Mingle2 - 9 Reasons Not to Date a Tyrannosaurus Rex


----------



## iLabmAn

*Hahahyahahahahaha!*

The 8 Phases of Dating - By Matthew Inman


----------



## Niteshooter

New Nail Gun, made by Dewalt. It can drive a 16d nail through a 2 X 4 at 200 yards. This makes construction a breeze, you can sit in your lawn chair and build a fence. Just get the wife and kids to hold the fence boards in place while you sit back, relax with a cold drink, when they have the board in the right place just fire away. With the hundred round magazine, you can build the fence with a minimum of reloading. †

After a day of fence building with the new Dewalt Rapid Fire Nail Gun, the wife will not ask you to fix or build anything else.


----------



## chas_m

I wish DeWalt would notify the emergency rooms of the country when they come up with stuff like this. I'm sure its available for sale to absolutely anyone, despite the incredibly high risk of injury or death in less capable hands.


----------



## rgray

chas_m said:


> I wish DeWalt would notify the emergency rooms of the country when they come up with stuff like this. I'm sure its available for sale to absolutely anyone, despite the incredibly high risk of injury or death in less capable hands.


You make it sound like a problem...


----------



## SINC

chas_m said:


> I wish DeWalt would notify the emergency rooms of the country when they come up with stuff like this. I'm sure its available for sale to absolutely anyone, despite the incredibly high risk of injury or death in less capable hands.


Uh, that was a joke, wasn't it?


----------



## iJohnHenry

People with nails in their foreheads, get a very high number for service.


----------



## winwintoo

I suspect that Chas_M had his tongue firmly planted in his cheek when he made the remark above.

Having said that, I made the mistake of trying to find the original context of the image by googling "dewalt nail gun" and the context is anything but a joke. Makes me wish I had never seen the picture.

I know the picture was posted in fun, and I took it that way. I just wish I could resist my urge to know more.

Lets get back to posting funny pictures and poking fun at each other.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## winwintoo

There's a new Paris Hilton video at FunnyorDie.com

Strangely, I think she would have made a better vice-president than either of the two that are running.

Margaret


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## rgray

winwintoo said:


> There's a new Paris Hilton video at FunnyorDie.com
> 
> Strangely, I think she would have made a better vice-president than either of the two that are running.
> 
> Margaret


Vice-pornident???


----------



## SINC

New Halloween costume, retired Hooters Girl:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## winwintoo

Wth the stock market crash today and the US bankruptcies I guess it was only a matter of time that things got equally bad in the UK.....


----------



## iJohnHenry

I was humoured. :lmao:


----------



## chas_m

Don't be dissin' on the Queen!!


----------



## rgray

Queen


----------



## winwintoo

Hey, Her Royal Majesty owns a McDonald's restaurant.



> Her Maj is a burger Queen
> By JAMIE PYATT
> Published: 28 Jun 2008
> 
> THE Queen has her own drive-through McDonald’s, The Sun can reveal.
> Her Majesty became landlady this month when a retail park down the road from Windsor Castle was bought by the Crown Estate for £92million.
> 
> She can even SEE the royal burger bar across the Thames in Slough, Berks, from her State Apartments.
> 
> A McDonald’s insider proudly said yesterday: ìWe are delighted she chose us — rather than Burger King.
> 
> ìThe only trouble is the drive-through is one of our smaller ones so she’d have a job getting her Rolls-Royce round it.î


----------



## johnb1

*I think this says it all*

'nuff said in my books


----------



## SINC

I wonder if this one is near St. John's?


----------



## iJohnHenry

That's only 1/10th of it. :clap:


----------



## Niteshooter




----------



## winwintoo

That's an insult to all the kids who love their Fisher-Price toys.

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

Dancing with the Stars....


----------



## Rock Lobster

Is it just me, or is she showing a bit of nipple there...



winwintoo said:


> Dancing with the Stars....


----------



## SINC

Jurassic Ark


----------



## DANdeMAN

Rock Lobster said:


> Is it just me, or is she showing a bit of nipple there...


No that is the metal frame olding the boob in; you can see another one on the left to.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

I guess I'm not, back to my cave in Afghanistan for me.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## winwintoo

Finally, the answer to global warming


----------



## MrsMime




----------



## penguin456

DANdeMAN said:


> No that is the metal frame olding the boob in; you can see another one on the left to.


Dude, you're looking way too close.

Cheers,


----------



## penguin456

winwintoo said:


> Finally, the answer to global warming


Wow! That solves everything! Who knew it could be so simple.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

When officials in Wales emailed a translator for the Welsh translation of a road sign, they thought the reply they received was what they needed.

The English is clear enough to lorry drivers - but the Welsh reads *"I am not in the office at the moment. Please send any work to be translated."*


----------



## chas_m

I love this one:


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Spidey! Ya gotta lay off that junk food, man!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce




----------



## chas_m

Fair warning: this one is so good I'm posting it in the "Anything Mac" forum too.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer




----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Random weird photo found on the internet.

I think it might be a shot of Macfury getting dressed for his weekly Libertarian Society meeting.


----------



## SINC

Like chas_m I will post this in "Anything Mac" as well.


----------



## chas_m

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> I think it might be a shot of Macfury getting dressed for his weekly Libertarian Society meeting.


I'm really going to have to get a "spit-take" guard for this monitor. :lmao: :clap:


----------



## chas_m

SINC:
:lmao: :clap:


----------



## SINC

chas_m said:


> SINC:
> :lmao: :clap:


Now why did I just know you would like that one? beejacon


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

I was just digging these out of the closet for after the Xmas season, or as we like to call it, the Blessed Festival of Chocolate and Cheeses.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Christmas is coming*

A Different Christmas Tree


----------



## Lichen Software

*For Cat Lovers*

Awesome Cat


----------



## iJohnHenry




----------



## The Doug




----------



## winwintoo

This a video - don't know if it qualifies for this thread.

This little girl is an amazing story teller. Of course the parents will recognize themes from their young children's story books, but it's amazing how she puts it all together.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

SINC said:


> I find this humerus.


This Joke brought to you by Dad...


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## kps

Air Canada?


----------



## SINC

Who knew?


----------



## winwintoo

via Gizmodo


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

winwintoo said:


> via Gizmodo


Clever, but no doubt the lawyers at Number 1 Infinite Loop, Cupertino are already drafting the cease and desist letter.

Come to think of it, where would some enterprising person attach a suntan sticker that says Micro soft?


----------



## fjnmusic

Good food culture starts young.


----------



## rgray




----------



## GratuitousApplesauce




----------



## GratuitousApplesauce




----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

bryanc will like this one!


----------



## chas_m

I just _love_ this one, GA. Consider it stolen.


----------



## SINC




----------



## bryanc

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> bryanc will like this one!


I do indeed. I have a copy on the wall in my lab 

Cheers


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

An oldie but a goodie.










I just had a horrible thought. How bad did it smell in the room when that picture was taken?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## rgray




----------



## chas_m

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> An oldie but a goodie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a horrible thought. How bad did it smell in the room when that picture was taken?


We should bear in mind that EVERYONE looked like that in 1978.

Dig up some pictures of early Apple Inc. from around the same time period and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## winwintoo

Here you go:













> Two young wizards, Steve Wozniak (right) and Steve Jobs, test their home-built Apple I at Jobsís house in 1975.
> MARGARET WOZNIAK PHOTO


----------



## cap10subtext

Is it just me? Or did anyone else think he was web browsing on an iPhone?


----------



## chas_m

cap10subtext said:


> Is it just me? Or did anyone else think he was web browsing on an iPhone?
> 
> View attachment 6396


You should send that to Jobs. Nice work.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

chas_m said:


> We should bear in mind that EVERYONE looked like that in 1978.


I'd bet a lot of people on ehMac looked like this in 1978:


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

This guy probably looked better in 1978 too ...










Hey Batman, can you grab me a bag of Cheezies when you're at the 7-11?


----------



## chas_m

MazterCBlazter said:


> Gawd, who were you hanging out with in 1978?


Well *I* didn't look like that, I was a punk/New Wave kid all dressed in black and dyeing my hair black to match. Like this:


----------



## iJohnHenry

Here's Grady, but he's already been taken care of. :-(


----------



## SINC




----------



## GratuitousApplesauce




----------



## GratuitousApplesauce




----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

I guess Lord Vader's Imperial Class Destroyer is in the shop ...


----------



## kps

.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

OK, what's that guy doing in the last panel?

As long as we're on the subject of bodily functions ...


----------



## rgray

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> OK, what's that guy doing in the last panel?


Peeing, doggy style... ??


----------



## SINC




----------



## winwintoo

This explains why their business is failing.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

"Hey Dude, check out my truck Dude, it's got, like, flames, cool."

Later that day ...

"Holy Crap Dude! MY TRUCK'S GOT FLAMES! NOT COOL, NOT COOL!"


----------



## rgray




----------



## SINC




----------



## rgray




----------



## SINC




----------



## Chris

Big mosquitoes, Minnesota!


----------



## Dr.G.

I hope that is pine tar on the broken handle part of the bat.


----------



## SINC




----------



## fjnmusic

Dr.G. said:


> I hope that is pine tar on the broken handle part of the bat.


Could be dried blood.


----------



## SINC




----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC




----------



## SINC

Frankenleader:


----------



## monokitty




----------



## chas_m

SINC said:


> Frankenleader:


Hmmm, maybe Dion WOULD benefit from a 'stache ...


----------



## SINC




----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## SINC




----------



## rgray




----------



## kps

.


----------



## Lawrence

The front fell off


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## kps

.


----------



## Ottawaman

NSFW

http://purefnevyl.files.wordpress.com/2007/11/mehmeturgut-santa.jpg


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## mezrich

SINC said:


> .


lol:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## MrsMime

Good one, Sinc :lmao:


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC




----------



## rgray




----------



## winwintoo




----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

It was fun while it lasted...then again this is pretty good...


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce




----------



## iLabmAn

http://www.shof.msrcsites.co.uk/pluto.jpg


----------



## rgray

No Snickering - That Road Sign Means Something Else - NYTimes.com


----------



## SINC




----------



## SINC




----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Anyone able to read this?


----------



## rgray

01.(ysq-x).(ysq - 10sq)x10

x=24 
y=30 ysq=900

01.(900-24).(900-100)*10

01.(876).(800)*10

01.876.8000

????


----------



## SINC




----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that's a fine example of the Mario Penguin.


----------



## MrsMime

SINC said:


>


Great one, Sinc. :lmao: 
By the way, Penistone is something actually a noun. It's a coarse, wooden cloth. Just FYI. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Ah, you've been visiting my web site! Thanks for the FYI.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

*Cake Fail*

Cake Fail


----------



## SINC




----------



## iLabmAn

*Imagine if Princess Leia joined the Dark Side?*

?


----------



## SINC

*Do you suppose this guy's name is Tom Thumb?*


----------



## fjnmusic

iLabmAn said:


> Much hotter indeed.
> 
> http://a112.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/19/l_b8c44024e4a5f719a00b20dc12da16c7.jpg


Dude, that's a father-daughter picture. But she does look pretty hot.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## rgray




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that picture puts a new meaning to the concept of shirts and skins.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## iLabmAn

*Responses in LEGO.*

Cool.

I LEGO N.Y. - Abstract City Blog - NYTimes.com


----------



## The Doug

*More Delicious Engrish*


----------



## Dr.G.

I love New York as well.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Winter storm closes schools across P.E.I.,N.S." At first, my dyslexic brain read this totally differently.

Winter storm closes schools across P.E.I., N.S.


----------



## CubaMark

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Mark, I once left a note for my wife thaI was out "walking the gods".


----------



## Lichen Software

*I have no problem with that*



Dr.G. said:


> Mark, I once left a note for my wife thaI was out "walking the gods".


Being slightly dyslexic is a source of constant entertainment. So is being slightly deaf. You would amazed at the things I think people said.


----------



## rgray

Police spend £20,000 on cardboard officers - Telegraph


----------



## kps

The more I read about jolly old England, the more I think they're all Sofa King silly.


----------



## rgray




----------



## SINC




----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Sinc.


----------



## CubaMark

For fans of the Daily Show, here's an hilarious segment with John Oliver visiting Barack Obama's paternal homeland...

Oliver's Travels - Kenya | The Daily Show | Comedy Central

M


----------



## winwintoo

I want one of these:

YouTube - NewCarForWomen


----------



## Dr.G.

That's a cool car, Margaret.


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, this never happens when I take my dogs for a walk.

YouTube - Dog on lead makes old lady fly


----------



## KC4

Good one SINC. I think I'll print that one out and post it on the fridge.

We keep joking with the resident teen that we already know what we are getting her for her 18th BD - a suitcase!:lmao:


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

"Soon my reign of terror will commence. My years of evil plans for world domination have almost come to fruition!!!

Hey!! Who the hell took my pants?!!"


----------



## ehMax

Man... Have I been missing a good thread! :lmao: :lmao: 

Here's a funny one, and a real one from a recent sporting event. I show this picture to Mrs. ehMax often as I'm in the picture, but *NOT* in one of the red squares.  

The lady sitting down does not look non to pleased.


----------



## Niteshooter

Apologies if this was already posted, saw the link when checking out Margarets post.

YouTube - Angry old lady sets off airbag


----------



## Dr.G.

Niteshooter, that has been posted before, but is a classic and worth the reposting.


----------



## KC4

*"Feast" your eyes - Beefcake vs. Spongecake*


----------



## KC4

*Beefcake vs. Spongecake, the addendumb*

Sorry, just one more....Who IS this anyways? He looks familiar but I can't remember his name. My memory IS good, it's just short.


----------



## fjnmusic

That would be Bond. James Bond. As played by Sir Roger Moore.


----------



## SINC

Roger Moore, AKA "The Saint" and "007".


----------



## KC4

Ahh, Yes, thanks I should have known that - 
I personally think Sean :love2: Connery is the best Bond to date - I really do not "appreciate" the current one..tptptptp


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

This would be your Corndog Pizza Deluxe. Dig in!!


----------



## winwintoo

Light


----------



## SINC

'Bout right:


----------



## rgray




----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

*This pretty much sums up the economic bail-outs*


----------



## SINC

Dog obedience class winner:


----------



## The Doug

Seems like this dog suddenly doesn't like his job anymore.


----------



## MrsMime

HAHAHA, awesome one, The Doug!

Also, SINC..that one can't be real.


----------



## SINC

MrsMime said:


> Also, SINC..that one can't be real.


It's about as real as the one Margaret posted on the previous page of the dog with the flashlight, isn't it?


----------



## chas_m

I haven't believed in photographic evidence since Photoshop 3 came out.


----------



## winwintoo

chas_m said:


> I haven't believed in photographic evidence since Photoshop 3 came out.


Before Photoshop, there was gaffer tape. Does anyone seriously believe that those pin-up girls were wrinkle free prior to the introduction of computer aided plastic surgery?

Margaret


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Doug. A couple of our doxies actually are able to pull the toilet paper in a long ribbon throughout the house. It is hard to be angry at them when I see this 25-foot carpet of toilet paper coming down the stairs and into the kitchen.


----------



## rgray

*Scary news - read carefully!!*


----------



## chas_m

What paper is that from -- the Misogynist Times? The Wife-Beater Gazette?


----------



## rgray

chas_m said:


> What paper is that from -- the Misogynist Times? The Wife-Beater Gazette?


Interesting times we live in - I doubt there would be any comment to a piece ridiculing men.... Is there even a male counterpart to the word "misogynist"? So much for equality. As for source, I have no clue except "a German paper" - sent to me by a friend.


----------



## Macfury

rgray: a lot of the feminization of males has already occurred, so you're taking your chances displaying an item like that. If you'd shown that piece physically in the wrong crowd of feminized males, you might find yourself running like Kevin McCarthy, down the sun-baked streets of Santa Mira.


----------



## FeXL

An old joke passed around on the internet years ago.

I'm thinking some good, old-fashioned Photoshop work...


----------



## Macfury

I was checking Craigslist for a stick of used RAM and found this photo which imbues me with absolutely no confidence in the integrity of the copious supply of RAM offered for sale:


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> .


Nice! Somebody didn't get any that night.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm,


----------



## KC4

*House for sale!*

image "edited" by me prior to posting.


----------



## CubaMark

Somebody is obviously not thinking about curb appeal...


----------



## KC4

CubaMark said:


> Somebody is obviously not thinking about curb appeal...


Yup, it's actually more like "CRAB Appeal":lmao:


----------



## CubaMark

The human slingshot....


----------



## rgray

*A gorilla's head made out of thousands of matchsticks*









A gorilla's head made out of thousands of matchsticks by artist David Mach


----------



## Lichen Software

*Awesome*



CubaMark said:


> The human slingshot....


People look down on boredom - but look at the creativity it causes.


----------



## KC4

rgray, That is incredible art!...it leads the viewer to imagine what would happen if one of those matches were lit....explosive and menacing, just like the subject's expression.

I'm not sure I'd want this in my house though, despite my admiration of it...not only would it be a safety issue, it would always emanate a hostile, threatening aura.


----------



## MrsMime

KC4 said:


> rgray, That is incredible art!...it leads the viewer to imagine what would happen if one of those matches were lit....


I think that alot of them are matches that have already been lit, the black ones especially. I don't think that they make black-headed matches.


----------



## ErnstNL

MrsMime said:


> I think that alot of them are matches that have already been lit, the black ones especially. I don't think that they make black-headed matches.


(BTW- Yes, matches with black heads are common.)

Yeah! if I win the Loto 649 tomorrow night I'm buying that head and lighting it up!


----------



## Bjornbro




----------



## chas_m

The total awesomeness of the picture above is just ... stunning.


----------



## MrsMime

I stand corrected, ErnstNL!

That picture made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. Like when I first brought my Mac home from Future Shop..:baby:


----------



## SINC




----------



## fjnmusic

A picture is worth…


----------



## SINC

Ontari-ari-o


----------



## chas_m

fjnmusic said:


> A picture is worth…


... another round!



















I found this one in Pittsburgh in Oct 07.


----------



## KC4

Hahah! But wait - who IS that new sidekick R2 has? Doesn't look quite as sharp as C3PO..


----------



## CubaMark

A very cool use of a tilt-shift lens, sped-up video, and a catchy song..

More 'bathtub' scenes - Snotr

M


----------



## KC4

*R2's new sidekick?*

Π Lon maybe?


----------



## Bjornbro




----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## MrsMime

Good one, bjornbro. The fact that they put that there leads me to believe somebody once did.. :lol:


----------



## rgray

*The World's Largest Breasts*











> An artwork called The World's Largest Breasts, by Chinese artist Shu Yong, is towed by an ox in Qingyuan, Guangdong Province, China


----------



## winwintoo

I wish I could post this anonymously


----------



## KC4

Et tu winwintoo?


----------



## Chris

I'm glad you're all keeping abreast of the issue!


----------



## SINC

I'll have nun of it . . .


----------



## Jaguar44

*ew*



winwintoo said:


> I wish I could post this anonymously


disturbing


----------



## KC4

Speaking of disturbing.....(gives new meaning to the expression "ZIP IT!) 
Photoshopped? Probably.


----------



## winwintoo

According to Snopes.com, the zipper is photoshopped, but the split tongue is real and even more disturbing. A visit to the site of the artist responsible will spoil your supper.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## KC4

*FOR SALE - John Deere A*

Runs great. Only missing a seat and a steering wheel. Great for those who have lost their A$$ and don't know which way to turn.

(..Oh, tough decision on where to post this...here? The ehMac Classifieds?...or one of the threads on the economy.....decisions, decisions...)


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## winwintoo

Weird. The image tag I posted above works when pasted into the address bar of Safari, but it shows up here as that yucky green face. What's up with that?

http://www.snopes.com/photos/bodymods/graphics/zipper2.jpg

Margaret


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## eMacMan

Thanks OM. I was just on the verge of giving up CC altogether, that image pretty much pushed me over the edge.

Those of you with stock in Coca Cola or the Corn Syrup manufacturers might be well advised to sell,beejacon 'cause this time I think I'll go through with it.


----------



## Ottawaman

I love Coke, but I haven't had any pop since April 18, 2008.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Interesting*



Ottawaman said:


> I love Coke, but I haven't had any pop since April 18, 2008.



If you know the exact date, you probably still miss it. If you also know the Time, - You are so in withdrawl.


----------



## fjnmusic

Ottawaman said:


> I love Coke, but I haven't had any pop since April 18, 2008.


So what happened on April 18, 2008, my Vulcan comrade?


----------



## Ottawaman

Just picked that day to quit.
I quit the year before for 6 months, but started drinking it again at Christmas 2007.


----------



## fjnmusic

I really ought to do the same with Diet Coke. That stuff can't be good for you.


----------



## KC4

*Headline:*

Wild Haired Teens seen Fleeing from the Scene of the "New Cow Tipping"


----------



## winwintoo

disappearing tie





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wonders of the "blue screen", which is now actually green.


----------



## iLabmAn

What do YOU see?

Look carefuly at this picture, what do you see? | Wiseperception.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting. My initial view was that of intimacy, but I had to look hard to see the dolphins.


----------



## Lichen Software

*I'm still a child ... Sort of*



Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. My initial view was that of intimacy, but I had to look hard to see the dolphins.


I saw the dolphins as soon as I was told they were there. didn't even have to hunt for them.


----------



## Dr.G.

The mind sees what it wants to see, and I had to focus to see the dolphins.


----------



## fjnmusic

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. My initial view was that of intimacy, but I had to look hard to see the dolphins.


I saw some dolphins being intimate and it made me blush.


----------



## chas_m

*Hee hee*


----------



## SINC

fjnmusic said:


> I saw some dolphins being intimate and it made me blush.


.


----------



## iLabmAn

*Ooooohhh!! THAT Jean-Luc Picard!*

YouTube - TNG episode 15 - "That Jean-Luc Picard"


----------



## fjnmusic

iLabmAn said:


> YouTube - TNG episode 15 - "That Jean-Luc Picard"


Too funny for words! 
"I shall put on some type of appropriate costume."


----------



## Bjornbro




----------



## SINC

`


----------



## chas_m




----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## SINC

A helluva way to watch TV . . .


----------



## Ottawaman

He's a purple belt, don't **** him off.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## rgray




----------



## Niteshooter

Doesn't quite fit into the Joke du jour.... but it is visual.

Go to google.com or .ca

Select preferences.
Select interface languages.
Click on english and select the one above.

Whoops gotta run, the wife's freaking out about something.......


----------



## winwintoo

Niteshooter said:


> Doesn't quite fit into the Joke du jour.... but it is visual.
> 
> Go to google.com or .ca
> 
> Select preferences.
> Select interface languages.
> Click on english and select the one above.
> 
> Whoops gotta run, the wife's freaking out about something.......


There are a few good languages there, but don't pick "hacker" unless you really do speak hacker - tying to find English again can be fun - not 

Margaret


----------



## SINC

SPAM 30 posts of SPAM. Reported.


----------



## winwintoo

Your morning Dilbert


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## KC4

^^^I turn left, right???

Or is that my OTHER right??


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## darkscot

SINC said:


> .


Good one SINC


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce




----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

SINC said:


> .


SINC, the look on that guy's face is the look of someone who has lost most brain functioning due a large volume of blood being suddenly diverted to another organ.


----------



## winwintoo

Why???





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## KC4

Why???



Because they were tired of walking without any A/C.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


>


Is that Cuba Gooding Jr.? It sure looks like him.


----------



## ScanMan

Ah yes, the Wal-Mart dress code...


----------



## chas_m

screature said:


> Is that Cuba Gooding Jr.? It sure looks like him.


No, it's not Cuba Gooding Jr.

Sorry.

ps. the guys with the moon suit picture -- that guy sitting in the chair could have been my dad.


----------



## rgray




----------



## KC4

chas_m said:


> ps. the guys with the moon suit picture -- that guy sitting in the chair could have been my dad.


Hahha! Because of how he looks or what he's saying? My Dad would've said what he is saying, for sure.



rgray said:


>


Gives new meaning to "Craig's List" doesn't it? Hahahah!


----------



## MannyP Design

chas_m said:


> No, it's not Cuba Gooding Jr.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> ps. the guys with the moon suit picture -- that guy sitting in the chair could have been my dad.


 Absolutely it is. The photo was taken at a Super Bowl party in Tampa.


----------



## winwintoo

Tell me you haven't wanted to do this beejaconbeejacon





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## KC4

winwintoo said:


> Tell me you haven't wanted to do this beejaconbeejacon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


That's hilarious!:clap:


----------



## The Doug

*Received This One By E-Mail Today*

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, received the same email. However, the text before the picture made the picture even more unique.

"If you are an owner of a dog that belongs to a 'dangerous breed' category and you also have a small child please take this as a warning. 

Don't leave your dog with the child unattended under any circumstances. 

Only but a moment was enough for this to happen."


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## ScanMan

Infield single.


----------



## fjnmusic

Ouch! Clocked him. They say you never see the one with your name on it.


----------



## ScanMan

Here's one for you, fjnmusic. (edit) Oh, and I suppose Ottawaman.


----------



## Ottawaman

"Space Energy comes from Sugar Smacks" - highly illogical.


----------



## EvanPitts

^^^
Reminds me of the StarTrek cartoons they used to have - which broke new technical barriers by having even less animation and more reused footage than Classic Spiderman...


----------



## Ottawaman

EvanPitts said:


> ^^^
> Reminds me of the StarTrek cartoons they used to have - which broke new technical barriers by having even less animation and more reused footage than Classic Spiderman...


or Hercules and Rocket Robin.


----------



## ScanMan

Ottawaman said:


> ...Hercules...


Great. Now I'll be singing that song all afternoon.


----------



## Ottawaman

ScanMan said:


> Great. Now I'll be singing that song all afternoon.


Here, let me help



> Hercules,
> hero of song and story
> Hercules,
> winner of ancient glory
> fighting for the right
> fighting with his might
> with the strength of ten
> ordinary men
> Hercules,
> people are safe when near him
> Hercules,
> only the evil fear him
> softness in his eyes
> iron in his thighs
> virtue in his heart
> fire in every part
> of the mighty
> Hercules!












http://www.scifiupdates.com/home/sounds/Cartoons/m-herculesCT63.mp3


----------



## KC4

(in falsetto tone) Herc! Herc!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Ottawaman said:


> Here, let me help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.scifiupdates.com/home/sounds/Cartoons/m-herculesCT63.mp3


Was it my imagination or was I getting the vibe that the guy singing that ditty was more than a little smitten with mighty Herc? "Softness in his eyes -- iron in his thighs"?


----------



## fjnmusic

Shut up, you stupid centaur!


----------



## SINC

Ever look close at the old Battleship gam box to see what Mom and Sis were doing while Dad and Sonny played the game?


----------



## Chris

Well, they _seem_ happy enough!


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## Dr.G.

Take a look at the new imacshuffle. Cool ....................

iMac Shuffle - Simplicity defined.


----------



## KC4

*The 6 Phases of work - Cat style*

Which phase do you work in? 

The 6 Phases


----------



## bryanc

KC4 said:


> Which phase do you work in?
> 
> The 6 Phases


I rarely listen to music at work, but when I do, it's classical. What phase is that?


----------



## ScanMan

Anyone ever eat this? If so, how have you been feeling lately?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

is that the new iDie iPod?


----------



## Lichen Software

*This is iDie*



RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> is that the new iDie iPod?


I pulled this off this site:Heart Attack Grill Diet Center


----------



## rgray

Check out the Heart Attack Grill Diet Centre "Kill-a-Friend" incentive programme: 




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## winwintoo

.


----------



## MrsMime

I wonder if they accepted that. :lmao:


----------



## SINC




----------



## SINC

*It all depends on your point of view . . .*


----------



## KC4

.


----------



## rgray




----------



## Greenman

winwintoo said:


> .


The difference between .002 dollars and .002 cents

The audio recording that goes with the cheque is even better. It's about 45 minutes long so you've been warned 

http://imgs.xkcd.com/verizon_billing.mp3

The guy is extremely patient with the support staff


----------



## Bjornbro

*What PCs are really good for:*


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Just another fat cat rolling in cash ...


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## Jason H

Bjornbro said:


>


That is incredible cute.


----------



## rgray

*Extreme sheep herding.*

MilkandCookies - Extreme Sheep LED Art


----------



## monokitty




----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

This limo wins the Darwin Award - ridiculous motor vehicle category


----------



## winwintoo

*The hip bones connected to the thigh bone, etc.*

But until now, I didn't realize there was a connection between toenails and Viagra.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Too much information*



winwintoo said:


> But until now, I didn't realize there was a connection between toenails and Viagra.


There is a mind picture there that I do not want to follow


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce




----------



## ScanMan

Yep, arrested DUI. Torn from the pages of: Cops Bust Stool Fool - March 31, 2009


----------



## SINC

Man On Motorized Barstool Charged With DUI | None | St. Albert


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

ScanMan said:


> Yep, arrested DUI. Torn from the pages of: Cops Bust Stool Fool - March 31, 2009


I admire that drunk's ingenuity and cussedness in building a motorized barstool ...


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Slapstick Hilarity About To Ensue


----------



## ScanMan

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> I admire that drunk's ingenuity and cussedness...


Agreed. And my first thought was how incredibly inspired people can become, about the strangest things.

Your follow up posting appears to follow the pie-eyed theme.


----------



## rgray

Dancing Pope advert banned - Telegraph


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Not sure if this is humorous or just plain sad.

Looking at my Shaw Internet bill the other day, I noticed a wee discrepancy.










Shaw recently made a big deal in BC about how everyone was getting a speed bump "at the same great rate!!!" Then how come my bill is going up by a dollar as of today?

Sheesh! Can't they even get their lies straight?


----------



## KC4

Just like GA said, not sure if this is funny - or just plain sad.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Just viewed this again the other day, after not seeing it for a few years. It was one of the first early viral videos to fly around the internet, 10 years ago.

Still good for a LOL or two. The animation is brilliant. The range of expression that the artist got out of the character propelled him to a nice career at Pixar.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Lichen Software

*The Snowman Knows Winter is Over*

A sign of summer to come


----------



## SINC

Uh, no . . .


----------



## ScanMan

SINC said:


> Uh, no . . .


Made me laugh out loud. Reminded me of my Dad's '58 T-bird which became an "underbird" after vandals snapped the "Th" off its chrome logo.


----------



## CubaMark

Whoa.....!!! Trippy!

Trippy illusion - Boing Boing

M


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool. Won't tell you what my dogs look like.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

CubaMark said:


> Whoa.....!!! Trippy!
> 
> Trippy illusion - Boing Boing
> 
> M


Man I miss high school...


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> Whoa.....!!! Trippy!
> 
> Trippy illusion - Boing Boing
> 
> M


OK, I stared at it for 20 seconds. Nada, ziltch and nuttin'?

WTF is that all about?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you did not see the spiral effect? Interesting.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, you did not see the spiral effect? Interesting.


Nope, nothing. Tried it several times for longer periods too. It was zero change in anything I looked at. Could this mean MY head is screwed on right?


----------



## Ottawaman

fun but old


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, stare are the middle and don't blink of move.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, stare are the middle and don't blink of move.


Nothing I do causes me to see any effect. What am I supposed to see?


----------



## Dr.G.

Try moving closer to your screen, and if that does not work, move further back.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Try moving closer to your screen, and if that does not work, move further back.


Tried with my nose on the monitor, then 6 inches back, then a foot, then four feet, then 10 feet.

Nada, ziltch and zip. Absolutely zero reaction of any kind. I ask again, what the hell am I supposed to see anyway?


----------



## ScanMan

Does nothing for me, either.


----------



## Dr.G.

I tried it once again and got really dizzy.


----------



## ScanMan

Tried it several ways, still nothing. Maybe I drink too much coffee - this is how everything usually looks by mid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

It should not work this way, since it requires bifocal vision, but try closing one eye, and then the other eye. If neither eye cannot see the swirl, close both eyes and think about something beautiful.


----------



## SINC

Oh, I see the swirl all right, it just doesn't do anything to my vision or make me dizzy. I actually find it quite annoying and nothing else.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, look at the annoying swirl for 10-15 seconds and then look as something/someone stationary. That's the weird effect it should cause.


----------



## ScanMan

Went hunting for one that worked for me. Now this, is annoying. Count the black dots.


----------



## Dr.G.

ScanMan, keep counting because the number keeps changing. Good one.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, look at the annoying swirl for 10-15 seconds and then look as something/someone stationary. That's the weird effect it should cause.


Not sure what I have to do to convince you Dr. G, but this has NO effect on me in any way, no matter how long I stare at it, or from what distance. It has no more affect on me than looking at my living room wall.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Not sure what I have to do to convince you Dr. G, but this has NO effect on me in any way, no matter how long I stare at it, or from what distance. It has no more affect on me than looking at my living room wall.


Didn't do anything for me either. I thought it might be because of the prisms in my glasses.

From the instructions, I thought there was supposed to be some residual effect after seeing the swirls and looking away. Nothing there for me.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

ScanMan said:


> Went hunting for one that worked for me. Now this, is annoying. Count the black dots.


Zero.

The other one doesn't work on everyone for some reason. It didn't work for me, although it was annoying to look at. I read that it doesn't work on people who are on psychedelic drugs either.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce




----------



## GratuitousApplesauce




----------



## MrsMime

winwintoo said:


> From the instructions, I thought there was supposed to be some residual effect after seeing the swirls and looking away. Nothing there for me.


There is: I had to stare at the center of it (staring anywhere else didn't work) for a little over ten seconds, until it appeared it was getting smaller. Then I looked at my hand, and everything was all blurred around the edges.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is the sort of effect I experienced as well, MrsM. I then looked at something stationary and saw this same effect.


----------



## MacDoc

Best Halloween costume...


----------



## MrsMime

I was completely baffled by that, until I realized that his torso goes into the dragon costume and the legs in the cage aren't actually his real legs. Still though, that's great. :lmao:


----------



## rgray

House of blues is 'ridiculous' | The Sun |News


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce




----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

*Braaaiinnnzz*










This is actually a real product, available from ThinkGeek.com



> *Product Features*
> 
> • Plush Zombie can be ripped apart in various ways
> • All limbs and head are removable and interchangeable
> • Torso can be pulled apart to reveal intestines
> • Zombie holds a tiny plush brain snack in his right hand
> • 12" in Length


----------



## ScanMan

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> This is actually a real product, available from ThinkGeek.com


A frightening doll for some people...


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray, that house might be located near this home.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## MrsMime

Actually, there's a house like that right by my Mom's house. :lmao:


----------



## fjnmusic

CubaMark said:


> Whoa.....!!! Trippy!
> 
> Trippy illusion - Boing Boing
> 
> M


That is kind of cool, actually. The world appears to undulate, but the effect wears off rather quickly.


----------



## KC4

Happy 50th Birthday Barbie!


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Gators might not be able to read, but many a person who could read and was law-abiding paid the price. Good one, Sinc.


----------



## johnb1

*got a dead mac mini?*

check it out


----------



## MrsMime

I'm not sure whether to be impressed or indignant, johnb1 :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Geez, Johnb1, that's hilarious! :clap:


----------



## Bjornbro

*Wise choice to change the logo to monochrome, right?*


----------



## SINC

I assume one has to have some deeper knowledge level in graphics to appreciate that one, do they?


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## iLabmAn

*It's ok!*

http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/2096/sarkozy.jpg


----------



## MrsMime

SINC said:


> I assume one has to have some deeper knowledge level in graphics to appreciate that one, do they?


So it would seem..can you explain that one, Bjornbro?


----------



## ScanMan

!


----------



## Bjornbro

MrsMime said:


> So it would seem..can you explain that one, Bjornbro?


Didn't think I had to, but, oh well... If one can find retrospective humour in the era of '70s platform shoes and '80s parachute pants, then one could certainly express a fond chuckle at the soaring rainbow Apple logo tees. I mean, come on! Would you be caught dead... :lmao:


----------



## johnb1

*visually humorous?*

there you go


----------



## chas_m

Bjornbro said:


>


Why that's not gay at all!


----------



## SINC

*See sheep?*

Best get your eyes checked.


----------



## Dr.G.

I still find this incredible in that the eyes will see what the mind instructs it to see, at least initially. Thus, your advanced organizer of "See sheep?" cued the mind into looking for sheep. Of course, upon closer inspection, the mind sees a sea of rolling ...................... Enough said. Good one, Sinc.


----------



## iLabmAn

*Billy Bob Thornton is a D-BAG!*

YouTube - Billy Bob Thornton 'Blow Up' on Q TV


----------



## chas_m

iLabmAn said:


> YouTube - Billy Bob Thornton 'Blow Up' on Q TV


What, AGAIN?!

First this man-child throws a hissy on CBC, now this outfit called QTV ...

Is Joaquin Phoenix Disease taking over our most talentless stars??


----------



## chas_m

SINC said:


> Best get your eyes checked.


OMG I lost my contacts!!

Oh wait, this isn't MacDoc's caption contest ...

Can't help but wonder what they ARE doing though ...

I mean, praying maybe, but then ... why ... um ... you know what? Maybe I don't want to know after all.


----------



## fjnmusic

What a bunch of asses!

Wait…I saw this one in a Far Side cartoon. The one with his head up is saying, we don't have to be just sheep!


----------



## bryanc

SINC said:


> See sheep?


I see mosquito heaven.


----------



## Lichen Software

chas_m said:


> OMG I lost my contacts!!
> 
> Oh wait, this isn't MacDoc's caption contest ...
> 
> Can't help but wonder what they ARE doing though ...
> 
> I mean, praying maybe, but then ... why ... um ... you know what? Maybe I don't want to know after all.


Baaa ... Sheeple


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> See sheep?


Where's Waldo?


----------



## monokitty

bryanc said:


> I see mosquito heaven.


Hahaha. :lmao:


----------



## CubaMark

Just found a great webcomic...



The Perry Bible Fellowship


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## sharonmac09

oh good one Sinc! :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

Now I gotta figure out how to stop my husband from tracking dirt all over the house!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Sinc. Substitute the word "poop" for the other word, and that would have been my son at that age.


----------



## KC4

*I don't care if they ARE the cheapest thing on the menu...*

I'm STILL not ordering it.....


----------



## rgray

*No Regrets: The Best, Worst, & Most Ridiculous Tattoos Ever*









No Regrets: The Best, Worst, & Most Ridiculous Tattoos Ever - Telegraph


----------



## iLabmAn

BBC NEWS | UK | Major 'staggered' at changed Basra


----------



## monokitty




----------



## CubaMark

iLabMan, that's one of the funniest things I've seen in print.... Do you think he pulled on over on the reporter?

*BBC NEWS | UK | Major 'staggered' at changed Basra
*


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

CubaMark said:


> iLabMan, that's one of the funniest things I've seen in print.... Do you think he pulled on over on the reporter?
> 
> *BBC NEWS | UK | Major 'staggered' at changed Basra
> *


What am I missing... where is the "funniest things I've ever seen" part? It's a great story about the work that is being done but I don't know where the laughs come in?


----------



## The Doug

The name of the Major in the article is...

:lmao:


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

oooooohhhhhhh...... his parents must have not have wanted him...


----------



## CubaMark

(via Worth1000.com)


----------



## Greenman

Et tu Pooh?

Pig Flu: Et Tu, Pooh? - Boing Boing


----------



## Greenman

CubaMark said:


> Just found a great webcomic...
> 
> 
> 
> The Perry Bible Fellowship


I stumbled across this site too... love 'em!

One of my favourites


----------



## Max Amerongen

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, Sinc. Substitute the word "poop" for the other word, and that would have been my son at that age.


Substitute the word "doo" and you get the actual comic.


----------



## ScanMan

Spoiler alert.


----------



## Lichen Software

*They will never find me*

Free from KFC


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## The Doug

*Eye Exam Chart For Teenagers*

.


----------



## Burloak

*How swine flu started!*

The start of swine flu?


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## rgray

Scientific Tattoos | Unique Scoop


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## KC4

Looking for a Father's Day gift?? Look no further....




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## rgray

*Man found dead mouse in malt loaf*










BBC NEWS | UK | Northern Ireland | Man found dead mouse in malt loaf


----------



## eMacMan

rgray said:


> BBC NEWS | UK | Northern Ireland | Man found dead mouse in malt loaf


Don't tell me. Someone saw the face of......

......

.....

....


....

.....

....

....

....

...

....

a dead mouse in there.beejacon


----------



## Bjornbro

*He's doing it all wrong...*


----------



## Ottawaman

A nickel to anyone who can name all the machines in the stack.


----------



## Corbeau

I'll do it for a nickel per machine...


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## chas_m

(referencing the picture above) LOL!!!


----------



## ScanMan

Yeah, good one, The Doug. Not sure why he's got a shot of Blood, Sweat and Tears on his Jacket, though.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## Dr.G.

My dog can out-chew your dog ....................


----------



## fjnmusic

My dog could lick your dog…as soon as he's finished licking himself.


----------



## KC4

*The new Generation "Gap"*

:d


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## KC4

This has probably been posted on ehMac sometime before - but I couldn't find it through a search - so - here it is again...




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## monokitty




----------



## CubaMark

(via EdibleApple)


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## CubaMark

(via Macenstein)


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MacDoc




----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## MacDoc




----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## ScanMan

2009 Contractor Awards Nominees


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## CubaMark

Prepare yourself to be shocked speeechless...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

Looks like Fox News could use a geography lesson:


----------



## CubaMark

Why? They're simply helping to cultivate new tourism opportunities in Iraq... it's their patriotic duty, to support the troops! (that, or they decided that it's impossible to educate most Americans about geography, and country labels don't really matter)


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## iLabmAn

*Homer life*

http://img106.imageshack.us/img106/1543/homeryears.gif


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## The Doug

Item Not As Described - a compendium of odd, sometimes amusing, and often grossitating stuff for sale.


----------



## CubaMark

....and many more via Gamellama...


----------



## eMacMan

From todays SF Gate. Unfortunately Darwin was asleep at the switch here as keeping this idiot in the gene pool is not a good idea.

*Looks like someone needs a tow:* Police in Lockport, N.Y., say the driver of this flatbed tow truck was talking on one cell phone and texting on another when he hit a car, careened across a lawn and took a dip.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

*Actor Gary Busey and family*


----------



## rgray




----------



## MacDoc

http://imgur.com/tNNK2.gif


----------



## rgray




----------



## CubaMark

(theFarLeftSide.com)


----------



## rgray

The youngest gun in the west: Miko Andres, aged six - Telegraph


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

Language warning, but funny!


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## winwintoo

*fune*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## MacDoc

...


----------



## CubaMark

"Fune" = really great ad...


----------



## SINC

An archeological team, digging in Ottawa, has uncovered 10,000 year old bones and fossil remains of what is believed to be the first Politician:


----------



## MacDoc

In one...


----------



## KC4

*Actually seen and photographed by me last week in Toronto....*

Where the cheapest cuts of sushi go......


----------



## KC4

Tropical Island Beggar or Bristly Butt?....or... I've got a LOVELY Bunch o'....


----------



## KC4

This series ain't OVER EASY, and I'm not YOLKING!


----------



## KC4

*One last one...NICE BUNS!*

I bet you've never SUSAGE a thing????


----------



## The Doug




----------



## rgray

18 Wackiest Tramp Stamps - Oddee.com


----------



## MacDoc

Killed myself laughing at the last few minutes of this - and the perfectly dry Brit narrator was perfect...:clap:

Bizarre Animal Behavior: Alcoholic Vervets, Shark Eating Baboons, Mushroom Tripping Reindeer And More! (VIDEO)


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## GratuitousApplesauce




----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## Bjornbro

Someone should tell him the players are on the fairway behind him.


----------



## FeXL

Wish I had a body for every lens I own...

And what's with the Noink straps on the Canon gear?


----------



## Dr.G.

Riot patrol -- The Royal Newfoundland Constabulary out training .............. in front of my house!!!!!


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Riot patrol -- The Royal Newfoundland Constabulary out training .............. in front of my house!!!!!


Where's the pooper scooper?


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Where's the pooper scooper?


Based on the size of these horses, one would need a snow shovel ........ a big one.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Does anyone know where I can get the jetpack app??? I searched the AppStore ...


----------



## MacDoc

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

A classic study of delayed gratification. In the old days, after a child would finish the marshmellow or M&M, they would get an electric shock. These days, this sort of research is banned. Such is Life. Guess we are all getting older.

YouTube - Baby Boomers Battle Hymn


----------



## CubaMark

(via BAGnewsnotes)


----------



## rgray

House of cards? Too easy! Here's a hotel made from key cards (200,000 in fact) | Mail Online


----------



## KC4

^^^ Swipe ...or Wipe?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## vfr




----------



## rgray




----------



## CubaMark

(credit to Dibenga)


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce




----------



## GratuitousApplesauce




----------



## GratuitousApplesauce




----------



## rgray




----------



## KC4

*It's all a matter of perspective.*

Spotted today while stopped in traffic, driving home from art class where we were learning about perspective....:lmao:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MacDoc

Velociraptors didn't die out....they just evolved.....





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Nasty but Tasty*



MazterCBlazter said:


> A-holes in the cars didn't stop to help tptptptp
> 
> Just honking at them to get out of the way while the poor woman and her child were being attacked by the birds? Double tptptptp
> 
> Whenever I see this sort of thing I stop and help the people. The selfish drivers above don't deserve to exist.
> 
> Maybe I'm misinterpreting this, but also why didn't the camera people stop filming earlier and go help sooner?


I agree with everything you said ( a long way of saying "Me Too"). 

I'm thinking people are becoming far to urbanized. Put these birds in my neighbourhood and I am going out to bag some lunch. Finally put a hockey stick to real good use.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

Are we watching the same video? They are turkeys for gods sakes... and they weren't wielding knives, they don't have teeth and did I mention they are turkeys? She could have just, I don't know kicked them? Picked up something and hit them?

Don't get me wrong, I don't condone animal cruelty in any form but if it had of been me I would be eating wild turkey right now...


----------



## iLabmAn

MacDoc said:


> Velociraptors didn't die out....they just evolved.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Ok. That was funny.

Total HUMAN PWN!


----------



## Lichen Software

*Maybe not so simple*



RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Are we watching the same video? They are turkeys for gods sakes... and they weren't wielding knives, they don't have teeth and did I mention they are turkeys? She could have just, I don't know kicked them? Picked up something and hit them?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't condone animal cruelty in any form but if it had of been me I would be eating wild turkey right now...


Don't forget that they are a pretty big bird. A goose can break your arm with its wing. Her concern was not unwarranted. Which of course is why I mentioned a real good use for a hockey stick


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

Lichen Software said:


> A goose can break your arm with its wing.


Really? How, from flapping down on your arm? How embarrassing would that be? "Dude, how did you break your arm? A goose broke it"...


----------



## SINC

Never, no NEVER underestimate the power of a turkey. I have seen tame turkeys harass people on the farm. If Toms, they can cause six inch long, two inch deep gashes with their spurs. They are not to be trifled with when aroused.


----------



## darkscot

And a goose packs a mighty wallop and a good nip


----------



## Bjornbro




----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## danalicious

Here's something that gave me a chuckle this morning:

What Stormtroopers do on Their Day Off | WildAmmo.com


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## rgray




----------



## MacDoc




----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Lichen Software

I wish I had dated her in high school


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## rgray

*Bog snorkelling*









Bog snorkellers and beard growers - a celebration of British eccentricity - Telegraph


> As befits an island people, the British are at home in the water.


----------



## winwintoo




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## chas_m

From a new webcomic called Woody After Hours:


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## KC4

Two of the greatest assets in life...
PATIENCE and WISDOM


----------



## fjnmusic

Why size matters.

(problems uploading)


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> Why size matters.
> 
> (problems uploading)


Yup ..................


----------



## MacDoc

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.





YouTube - Epic Parking Fail !!!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## iLabmAn

YouTube - Slap Chop Rap (broadcast version) by Porterhousemedia.com


----------



## SINC

If you can't find the book that you want, you're probably shopping at the


----------



## SINC

Westminster Bridge, London:

 At noon, a strange phenomenon happens when sunlight passes through the balustrade of the bridge, forming a small army of, well, see for yourself!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

*Man, they just keep coming up with new ice cream flavours!*


----------



## KC4

:lmao:That's an ice-SCREAM, GA!:lmao:

Addendumb: But I have to tell you, the other flavor really BLOWS too!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce




----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer

SINC said:


> At noon, a strange phenomenon happens when sunlight passes through the balustrade of the bridge, forming a small army of, well, see for yourself!


*Earth has not anything to show more fair:
Dull would he be of soul who could pass by
A sight so touching in its majesty:*

_- Willy Wordsworth_


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

demotivational poster APPLE Agents of the dark side.


----------



## Bjornbro

*For the Apple enthusiast:*

iPhone panties...


----------



## rgray




----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## KC4

*Just in Time for Christmas!*

The Clinton Culinary Combo...


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> The Clinton Culinary Combo...


:lmao: I'm gonna swipe that one for mybirdie.ca!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

How true too:


----------



## chas_m

LOL! Soooo true!


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Ottawaman

Something he drank?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Bjornbro

*iPod battery backup*


----------



## KC4

*For those getting their Xmas lights up....*

.


----------



## SINC

I got mine hung yesterday:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> .


Good one, Sinc. A fine play on words.


----------



## macdoodle

Here is a bit of fun.... :lmao:


The Magic Cat Eye


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## KC4

The winner of the "Highest Malpractice Insurance Premiums" contest.


----------



## macdoodle

Good one !!


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## macdoodle

This is special!!


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## ScanMan

TD, Though I'm guessing "tongue-in-cheek", it's certainly well-crafted to convey the property owner's ire. This would stop me from exploring any further...unless I was a Revernooer.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## rgray




----------



## CubaMark

*I Quit*

Brilliant. Too large to embed - you can download via the attachment below.


----------



## monokitty

CubaMark said:


> Brilliant. Too large to embed - you can download via the attachment below.


This brilliantly hilarious. :lmao:


----------



## The Doug

Laptop Steering Wheel Desk available on Amazon - the posted reviews / comments are pretty funny...


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## KC4

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics, Sinc and KC4.


----------



## BigDL

Western Hospitality?


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Western Hospitality?


I think that this was a sign in Fredericton, NB ............... since the Als have a big sponsor in Hydro Quebec .............. soon to own NB Power ......... and you energy future. Paix, mon ami. Bon chance.


----------



## SINC

BigDL said:


> Western Hospitality?


Not likely, nudge, nudge, wink wink.

I've never seen a Big Boy outlet in western Canada.

Nudge, nudge, wink, wink.


----------



## KC4

.


----------



## BigDL

Ok Lucy Big Boy is esplained away but the little Leaf was not addressed. Huh Huh.


----------



## macdoodle

it is definitely in Canada.... can't be around here... must be in Saskatchewan... I hate to think anyone would post their rudeness for all to see.... no matter where it is.... 
if i ever see one of those restaurants I will make certain not to patronize them.... (like they would care.... )


----------



## SINC

Saskatchewan fans head to Calgary for the Grey Cup:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Saskatchewan fans head to Calgary for the Grey Cup:


:lmao::clap:

Go Roughies!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Saskatchewan fans head to Calgary for the Grey Cup:


:clap::clap::lmao::lmao: this is funny!!


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

SINC said:


> Saskatchewan fans head to Calgary for the Grey Cup:


Isn't Calgary the other way?


----------



## SINC

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Isn't Calgary the other way?


Nope, the picture is taken from the north side of that field!


----------



## macdoodle

Washing anyone?? :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

talk about sleeping anywhere!! :yawn:


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## macdoodle

I can't get up!!:lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

People people everywhere!!


----------



## chas_m




----------



## MacDoc

an honest fortune cookie


----------



## Dr.G.

I once got a fortune cookie which read "Help!! I am being held captive in the kitchen."


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark

A great Apple parody / imitation from the UK Sun newspaper...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## macdoodle

:clap::clap::clap: Very Good!!! :lmao:


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## hayesk

Dr.G. said:


> I once got a fortune cookie which read "Help!! I am being held captive in the kitchen."


I once got one that said "You love Chinese food."


----------



## Dr.G.

hayesk said:


> I once got one that said "You love Chinese food."


It's true .......... I do. :love2:


----------



## macdoodle

an old cartoon....:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, macdoodle. Usually, I am the one who does the cleaning and cooking from Monday to Friday.


----------



## macdoodle

Well you have a very 'exalted' position Marc, it is no easy task....


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce




----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Well you have a very 'exalted' position Marc, it is no easy task....


True .................. and then there are the doxies to feed and take care of each day ................... XX):lmao::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

GratuitousApplesauce said:


>


Looks like an optical illusion, GA. Good one.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like an optical illusion, GA. Good one.


Looks much more like the offspring of the parents genes to me, as illustrated by the shirts, rather than an illusion.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

SINC said:


> Looks much more like the offspring of the parents genes to me, as illustrated by the shirts, rather than an illusion.


It's genetics — illustrated.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce




----------



## Dr.G.

Uh oh. I am about five works from retirement. Then it is play and die. Goodbye, one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Looks much more like the offspring of the parents genes to me, as illustrated by the shirts, rather than an illusion.


Could also be a fashion statement.


----------



## chas_m

I plan on dragging out that last "play" as long as possible.


----------



## SINC

chas_m said:


> I plan on dragging out that last "play" as long as possible.


Who's planning? I'm living it!


----------



## Dr.G.

chas_m said:


> I plan on dragging out that last "play" as long as possible.


Good for you, chas_m. Excelsior!!!!!!! Paix, mon ami.


----------



## ScanMan

chas_m said:


> I plan on dragging out that last "play" as long as possible.


Like me, I'd figured that your work IS your play.


----------



## SINC

I suppose it had to happen:


----------



## MacDoc




----------



## Dr.G.

Monster Machine being used to get a bird out of the chimney.


----------



## macdoodle

TGIF Morning All,:clap:

busy day ahead, just peeking in to wish you all a great weekend, there are crumpets and jams available with some herbal teas and of course coffee. please help yourselves, it is a 'brunch 'n munch day ... good for grazing.... :love2:


----------



## SINC

You might want to post that in the Shang, not here.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> TGIF Morning All,:clap:
> 
> busy day ahead, just peeking in to wish you all a great weekend, there are crumpets and jams available with some herbal teas and of course coffee. please help yourselves, it is a 'brunch 'n munch day ... good for grazing.... :love2:


Thanks, macdoodle. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Tell me where my head was...??? maybe my rushing around to get this done is what is 'visually humorous.... 

sorry for posting in the wrong forum .... again! GRRRR! too much on my mind today!


----------



## macdoodle

Tried to remove last posts, but it didn't work... help??


----------



## macdoodle

these items are all made of CAKE!!


----------



## macdoodle

no Jolly for this Cool Kat!!! :lmao:


----------



## rgray

> "Good news is that I truly out did myself this year with my Christmas decorations. The bad news is that I had to take him down after 2 days. I had more people come screaming up to my house than ever.Great stories. But two things made me take it down.
> 
> First, the cops advised me that it would cause traffic accidents as they almost wrecked when they drove by.
> 
> Second, a 55 year old lady grabbed the 75 pound ladder almost killed herself putting it against my house and didn't realize it was fake until she climbed to the top (she was not happy). By the way, she was one of many people who attempted to do that. My yard couldn't take it either. I have more than a few tire tracks where people literally drove up my yard."


----------



## fjnmusic

Nice! And another seasonal one.


----------



## macdoodle

Funny and true!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, macdoodle. Amazing, a person who bought one of our doxie pups last year tells us that he is now bossing around their other dog ............ a Newfoundland pup. When I first saw the pic, all I said was "That's some pup!!!"


----------



## macdoodle

Newfie Pups are so wonderful, a rancher close by owns one, and he puts the chickens in at night along with whatever is wandering around, goes on cattle roundups, and rescues kittens in the barn.... (he's not supposed to, but this way they find where they are hidden to make sure momcat has food nearby.... and that way they can check she hasn't been caught by any coyotes .... once Salem knows they have been accounted for he checks on them every day... the only time he brought the kittens out, the mom was found under a shrub.... these kittens were about 3 weeks old, and he brought each one into the house in his mouth, just laying on his tongue ...4 trips.... 3 week old kittens are about the size of a large mouse or hamster.... Salem weighs in at about 125 - 135.... lbs.

now they are grown up, and they all play together.... I love Newfie's, 4 legged and 2 legged.... :lmao:


----------



## chas_m

macdoodle said:


> Funny and true!!


I really hate to be a killjoy, but it's painfully obvious that the dog in the last two photos in that strip is a puppy and not the same dog as appeared in the first few.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, this is turning into kind of the "funny e-mail I received today", "post my pet" thread. The humour used to be so much more subtle. Better too.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Newfie Pups are so wonderful, a rancher close by owns one, and he puts the chickens in at night along with whatever is wandering around, goes on cattle roundups, and rescues kittens in the barn.... (he's not supposed to, but this way they find where they are hidden to make sure momcat has food nearby.... and that way they can check she hasn't been caught by any coyotes .... once Salem knows they have been accounted for he checks on them every day... the only time he brought the kittens out, the mom was found under a shrub.... these kittens were about 3 weeks old, and he brought each one into the house in his mouth, just laying on his tongue ...4 trips.... 3 week old kittens are about the size of a large mouse or hamster.... Salem weighs in at about 125 - 135.... lbs.
> 
> now they are grown up, and they all play together.... I love Newfie's, 4 legged and 2 legged.... :lmao:


Yes, macdoodle, Newfoundland dogs (aka Newfs, never Newfies) at such big and gentle dogs. The Newfoundland pup is now bigger than this dog and yet will let Hugo, the doxie, take a toy right out of his mouth. The Newf just whines and whines, but does not get the toy or bone back until Hugo is through with it and goes off in search of something else.


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> Yeah, this is turning into kind of the "funny e-mail I received today", "post my pet" thread. The humour used to be so much more subtle. Better too.


Yeah <sigh> XX)


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## ScanMan

That's more like it!


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## MaxPower

Your Tree Sinc?


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Your Tree Sinc?


I wish!


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## CubaMark

*That Mitchell and Webb Look*
*Good Samaritan*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## rgray

BBC Breathing Places Christmas song


----------



## SINC

rgray said:


> BBC Breathing Places Christmas song


:clap: I'm gonna grab that one for you know where, thanks.


----------



## rgray

> ... drove 800km (500 miles) down a motorway with a sheet of cardboard covering his shattered windscreen.
> ... navigated by sticking his head out of the driver’s window ... become rather cold ... one eye frozen shut .. head was blue from the cold.


Cardboard windscreen freezes trucker's eye shut | Metro.co.uk


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## The Doug

President's Choice website *FAIL*.


----------



## SINC

App Zapper competition?


----------



## iLabmAn

YouTube - Jason Mraz Im Yours Ukulele Cover ft. Uke3453 WITH LYRICS


----------



## ScanMan

1995 CD cover.


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## Dr.G.

Ottawaman said:


>


I can relate, O-man.


----------



## macdoodle

Ottawaman said:


>


:lmao::lmao: good one!


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

:lmao::lmao: GOT MILK?????


----------



## ScanMan

Sketchy Santas


----------



## rgray

*Yellow, Pink, and Green ..*

We've all talked to this guy... At Last... A Picture of Him.







Mujibar was trying to get a job in India . 

The Personnel Manager said, 'Mujibar, 
you have passed all the tests, except one. 
Unless you pass it , you cannot qualify for this job.' 

Mujibar said, 'I am ready.' 

The manager said, 
'Make a sentence using the words 
Yellow, Pink, and Green ..' 

Mujibar thought for a few minutes and said, 
'Mister manager, I am ready.' 

The manager said, 'Go ahead.' 

Mujibar said, 
'The telephone goes green, green, 
and I pink it up, and say, 
Yellow, this is Mujibar.' 

Mujibar now works at a call center. 

No doubt you have spoken to him. 
I know I have.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

What snowmen do during the summer:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

Hmmmm


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## CubaMark

Holy Heck! Not sure I find that humourous.... or just scary. What the heck is holding that truck together? (looks like a pickup truck that was split just behind the cab?)


----------



## rgray

Biblical bedroom billboard rouses ire - Yahoo! News










Church website


----------



## ehMax

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## ScanMan

Mayor, that was hilarious!


----------



## CubaMark

I'm crying, I'm laughing so hard. Brilliant. That's going on my Xmas e-card list this year...


----------



## SINC

Meh, I guess once had to be there or something. I found zero humour in that clip??


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Meh, I guess once had to be there or something. I found zero humour in that clip??


I found the Santa/Jack Bauer clip great, but found "zero humor" in the falling towers series of pics, in that it is somewhat disrespectful to those who were actually in the World Trade Center towers. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## ehMax

Dr.G. said:


> I found the Santa/Jack Bauer clip great, but found "zero humor" in the falling towers series of pics, in that it is somewhat disrespectful to those who were actually in the World Trade Center towers. Paix, mes amis.


My apologies Dr. G, I've removed it.


----------



## Dr.G.

ehMax said:


> My apologies Dr. G, I've removed it.


Mr. Mayor, it was just my opinion, and I did not request that you remove the clips. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## ehMax

Dr.G. said:


> Mr. Mayor, it was just my opinion, and I did not request that you remove the clips. Paix, mon ami.


It was a reasonable opinion that I agreed with and just decided myself that I wanted to remove it. No worries, let's move on a bring some more LOL's to this thread.


----------



## SINC

Saving on Christmas lighting!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Saving on Christmas lighting!


A wise, energy-conscious neighbor. :lmao:


----------



## ScanMan

SINC said:


> Saving on Christmas lighting!


Ditto post 909.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## KC4

ScanMan said:


> Ditto post 909.


It bears repeating.
It bears repeating.


----------



## CubaMark

The things you learn from the internet...


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Lichen Software

*What Really Happened*

Hope this one is not a repeat.


----------



## macdoodle

*thousands gather to protest global warming!!*


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## ScanMan

Not a hardwood, I see.


----------



## iLabmAn

ScanMan said:


> Not a hardwood, I see.


:lmao::lmao::lmao::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## ehMax

ScanMan said:


> Not a hardwood, I see.


That deserves a 
ZING!

:lmao::lmao:


----------



## rgray

.... <snort> sound of coffee blowing out my nose..... :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## monokitty

SINC said:


> .


It was only a matter of time...


----------



## ehMax

SINC said:


> .


I line from the film, Tiger says, "Why can't I quit you?..... And you?.... And you? .... And you? And you?.... And you? .... And you? .... And you?.... And you? .... And you? .... And you?.... And you? .... And you? .... "


----------



## BigDL

SINC said:


> .


Bowed, but there's always viagra.


----------



## CubaMark

*6 Animals That Show Mother Nature’s Sense of Humor*



mental_floss Blog


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## eMacMan

MazterCBlazter said:


>


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: That would drive any one to drink.beejacon


----------



## MacDoc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHURiTjidrI

and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eP-v95g2RU8&NR


----------



## Dr.G.

“Audentes fortuna iuvat". Good ones, MacDoc.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## rgray

*New sponsors for Tiger..*


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Beware of the Doghouse

YouTube - JCPenny Christmas 2009 "Return To The Dog House"


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

MacDoc said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHURiTjidrI
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eP-v95g2RU8&NR


WOW! can you imagine the time, work, and imagination that went into those 2 commercials?? Fabulous arts of work, I see many months of creativity and dedication....
:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad. Looks like that iPod is toast.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## rgray

^^^
No offense, dude, but this thread is supposed to be about humourous stuff. That Windows stuff isn't humourous, it is just sad, lame..... XX)


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## rgray

MazterCBlazter said:


> The joke is on them, them Windows users....


You'd think they'd just give it up..... They've been at it longer than Mac.. Why can't they get it right?


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

Apple


The company was established in Cupertino, California on April 1, 1976, and incorporated January 3, 1977, was known as "Apple Computer, Inc." for its first 30 years. On January 9, 2007, the company dropped "Computer" from its corporate name, reflecting the company's ongoing expansion into the consumer electronics market in addition to its traditional focus on personal computers. 

Microsoft Windows 

Although Bill Gates started Microsoft as a small business based on a single .... 
Windows 1.0 was finally released in 1985. That same year Microsoft reported ...

I am not certain if I have asked the right question, but it has always been my understanding that Apple was well ahead of Microsoft / Windows, and that Gates once was an Apple Employee.... 

so Windows couldn't have been around longer than Apple, because it wasn't started until Gates left Apple..... 

I think windows lost their edge by allowing too many 3rd party programs, Apple on the other hand have kept true to their original plan, kept their integrity, and now are reaping the rewards..... even the gaming folks I know are fed up with their windos machines and have gone to the gaming consoles (Wii, Play Station etc...) 
the reason they tell me is the previously purchased games don't work on the new system (s) they have been faced with.... it is too much $$ to toss away.....XX)

I am including this link, I found it most interesting, you may have seen it before.
Steve Jobs: How to live before you die | Video on TED.com


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

Apple has gotten hardware AND the software to run said hardware right... microslop only had to worry about getting software right and couldn't come up with sh**... actually, they came up with exactly that.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

Enough debate! Start a new thread if you must.

Back to visually humorous:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Enough debate! Start a new thread if you must.
> 
> Back to visually humorous:


:lmao::lmao:

That is truely "the land down under".


----------



## chas_m

macdoodle said:


> I am not certain if I have asked the right question, but it has always been my understanding that Apple was well ahead of Microsoft / Windows, and that Gates once was an Apple Employee....


1. Apple started long before Microsoft, and indeed MS was originally a developer of programs for Apple. Word and Excel both appeared on Macs YEARS before they appeared on Windows.

2. Apple has always been well ahead of Windows.

3. Bill Gates was never an Apple employee.

And now, a funny picture:


----------



## Dr.G.

Karl Marx once said that "Work is the curse of the drinking class" ................ or was that Groucho Marx?


----------



## fjnmusic

chas_m said:


> 1. Apple started long before Microsoft, and indeed MS was originally a developer of programs for Apple. Word and Excel both appeared on Macs YEARS before they appeared on Windows.
> 
> 2. Apple has always been well ahead of Windows.
> 
> 3. Bill Gates was never an Apple employee.
> 
> And now, a funny picture:


Gotta love nuns in army boots throwing snowballs!! :lmao:


----------



## ScanMan

Here ya go fjn...


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## fjnmusic

ScanMan said:


> Here ya go fjn...


Now THAT gets my green blood flowing!


----------



## fjnmusic

CubaMark said:


>


Reminds me of something…

YouTube - Laptop Hunters: Homeless Frank


----------



## CubaMark

(BoingBoing)


----------



## macdoodle

CubaMark said:


> (BoingBoing)


WOW! it's a Christmas present we could use here on the prairies these days! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool. They do look warm .............. if not stylish.


----------



## DR Hannon

CubaMark said:


> (BoingBoing)


camel toe yucky


----------



## macdoodle

this little piggy went to market......


----------



## kps

'Aliens will eat the fatties first': Gym sparks outrage with new advertising campaign | Mail Online


----------



## macdoodle

Guess I'll be around for a bit anyway!!


----------



## rgray

Posted yesterday: http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/83071-2010-i-will-get-shape-live-more-healthy-lifestyle-3.html#post917685



kps said:


> 'Aliens will eat the fatties first': Gym sparks outrage with new advertising campaign | Mail Online


----------



## kps

rgray said:


> Posted yesterday: http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/83071-2010-i-will-get-shape-live-more-healthy-lifestyle-3.html#post917685


You did so...

You must be a day ahead, I only heard about that ad today.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## MaxPower

Haven't figured what to do with your old Mac?


----------



## KC4

:clap:^ Wonder if it still gets email too?


----------



## Jason H

MaxPower said:


> Haven't figured what to do with your old Mac?


But can you open the side to put packages in?


----------



## macdoodle

Prairie Hugs....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Prairie Hugs....


Sweet.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## macdoodle

The Doug said:


> .


 Is this for real???? adds a new meaning to 'finger food' :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

Calling all baby sitters!!


----------



## Lichen Software

Ha - I get to see that about twice a day. I had one day we had to vacuum up the hay stack of fur.


----------



## macdoodle

Take that you big brute!! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

That takes courage, macdoodle.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> That takes courage, macdoodle.


Probably feels like a mosquito bite to the Lab..( ? ) he doesn't look the least perturbed


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Probably feels like a mosquito bite to the Lab..( ? ) he doesn't look the least perturbed


True, but it is still a risky venture.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> True, but it is still a risky venture.


Yes I agree especially when one has such big teeth!!


----------



## CubaMark

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Erection In Progress*

Great Photo Spoil


----------



## ScanMan

Lichen Software said:


> Great Photo Spoil


Thanks for clearing the pet fluff out of here.


----------



## Jason H

Impossible!


----------



## rgray

Not sure if this should go here or over in the Population thread...?????


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> Not sure if this should go here or over in the Population thread...?????
> 
> View attachment 12416


Certainly not in the Pet Corner thread, rgray.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Certainly not in the Pet Corner thread, rgray.


I guess you could say making that decision to move this to another location would be "cutting it close".


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I guess you could say making that decision to move this to another location would be "cutting it close".


:lmao::clap:


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

Rps said:


> I guess you could say making that decision to move this to another location would be "cutting it close".


:clap: Good one!! 

what came to mind was there were a lot of 'close shaves' coming up!


----------



## macdoodle

HUH!! :lmao:


----------



## The Doug

Ah, Dali Atomicus... :clap:


----------



## macdoodle

Thanks for the link... I learned something today!! bless you...


----------



## macdoodle

Snowball fight?? New baseball pitcher?? :lmao:


----------



## rgray




----------



## macdoodle

look what is at the end of the rainbow!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> look what is at the end of the rainbow!!


Look at what is on the other end of the rainbow ............


----------



## Ottawaman

better, no?


----------



## SINC

Apparently you folks have never seen the REAL picture of the end of the rainbow.


----------



## DR Hannon

SINC said:


> Apparently you folks have never seen the REAL picture of the end of the rainbow.


Ahhhh, a place of golden ale!!!


----------



## fjnmusic

limited time only


----------



## fjnmusic

America's newest superhero—Rainbow Man


----------



## Ottawaman

LOL! 

too funny.


----------



## Dr.G.

No good deed goes unnoticed ............


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> No good deed goes unnoticed ............


:lmao::lmao::clap::clap:

This is good!! thanks for the laugh Dr G!!!


----------



## Bjornbro

*MacDraught!*


----------



## macdoodle

Bjornbro said:


>


A MacDraught from a MacKeg ?? :clap: ( it gets harder and harder to get rid of a Mac!! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Adds new meaning to "stick a fork in it" ...............


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


>


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Did not know that Adam and Eve had a dachshund (aka weiners).


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like the recent US Supreme court decisions, which have been running 5-4.


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## macdoodle

Hmmm....


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

:lmao::clap::lmao:


macdoodle said:


> Hmmm....


----------



## CubaMark

*What to drink when you're chasing beaver...*

SNOTR


----------



## macdoodle

Who wrote this message ???


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## eMacMan

For the iPad enthusiasts
The Joy of Tech comic... How will you carry your Apple Tablet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Wait for the first iPad clones to arrive on the streets of Hong Kong ........... and then the subsequent movie, "Invasion of the iPad Snatchers".


----------



## iLabmAn

*Pants on the Ground!!*

YouTube - Pants On The Ground (REMIX) - Larry Platts and D-Pryde (American Idol Season 9)


----------



## kps

iLabmAn said:


> YouTube - Pants On The Ground (REMIX) - Larry Platts and D-Pryde (American Idol Season 9)






+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## macdoodle

Duct tape works on anything.... even 'Live Art' :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Seat colour can make all the difference:


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Lichen Software

*In the News*

Toyota's new moto


----------



## CubaMark

Looks like I'm on an airplane kick today...



> Kulula (South Africa’s favourite low fare airline), have recently released this fantastic new aircraft livery entitled “Flying 101”. Kulula are well known for their fun marketing exploits and this one lives up to their high standards. Each part of the aircraft is labelled with humorous captions such as “Loo (or mile-high initiation chamber)” and “Landing gear (comes standard with super-fly mags)”




(ChrisRawlinson.com)


----------



## KC4

*Feeling sick about something? Wanna sue somebody for it?*

.


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> .


If I had a client who went here to make a claim, I would be inclined to think he had been ill advised...


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## SINC

Bear shot near restaurant:


----------



## macdoodle

Always someone ruining a picture!


----------



## CubaMark

*Patent for a screw-in coffin*







> Donald Scruggs of Chino, CA was awarded a patent in 2007 for a self-boring coffin.


(BoingBoing)


----------



## KC4

Fig. 27 brings new meaning to a "watery grave"


----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> Fig. 27 brings new meaning to a "watery grave"



looks like you are screwed into the ground standing up.... have the graveyards become so crowded there is' standing room only???'


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## rgray




----------



## macdoodle

:lmao::lmao: Brings new meaning to 'Whiskey breath!"


----------



## macdoodle

Anyone for a dip??


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> .


:clap::clap::clap::lmao::lmao::lmao: too perfect!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :clap::clap::clap::lmao::lmao::lmao: too perfect!!!


I like the part "Do it while you still know everything".


----------



## rgray

Pigeon: Impossible


:clap:


----------



## ScanMan

rgray said:


> Pigeon: Impossible
> 
> 
> :clap:


Enjoyed that!


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> Pigeon: Impossible
> 
> 
> :clap:


:lmao::clap::clap: Excellent job.


----------



## The Doug

And now, a baaaaad Turkish Star Trek rip-off. Wait, maybe it's a _tribute_. Nope, rip-off.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## ScanMan

:lmao: There's a couple of members here, who may want to freshen up their avatars...


----------



## Dr.G.

I like the Turkish-Scotish accent of Scotty.


----------



## fjnmusic

Those are pretty amazing laser beam effects too.


----------



## ScanMan

There was a while there, where it seemed like Samuel L. Jackson was in everything...


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

The Doug said:


> And now, a baaaaad Turkish Star Trek rip-off. Wait, maybe it's a _tribute_. Nope, rip-off.


Wow, that was great! That's absolutely the cheesiest thing I've seen.

I had to get the backstory on this and it seems as if it was some kind of Turkish parody of Star Trek starring a well known comedy figure (the crazy guy with the hat) who ends up in an episode of Star Trek.

To fit with the current theme:










from Glennz Designs


----------



## KC4

ScanMan said:


> There was a while there, where it seemed like Samuel L. Jackson was in everything...


Another sighting?


----------



## rgray

*Goo, goo, goo........*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Cadbury Creme Egg

Cadbury's Creme Egg gets "eggmented reality" - Tech Central - Times Online - WBLG


----------



## rgray

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2woXJzJmhg


----------



## Lawrence

Even if you don't like country, Save the world


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## KC4

Snarl, Clawkle and Pop! 
Rice Kitties!


----------



## CubaMark

(XKCD)


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## Bjornbro

*Worst album cover ever?*

A steal for $123.95!


----------



## monokitty

Viddler.com - Shoplifter Win - Uploaded by failblog.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## macdoodle

:lmao::lmao:


----------



## ScanMan

^^^ #1130


----------



## macdoodle

ScanMan said:


> ^^^ #1130


Sorry about that..... I'll find another... thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## rgray




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## KC4

Transfer please.


----------



## SINC

Ya gotta love this one!


----------



## iLabmAn

*The Future from Apple?*

http://i.imgur.com/NjjkM.jpg


----------



## CubaMark

SINC: Good one!


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> SINC: Good one!


Yep, made me feel right at home when my grandson showed it to me.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## chas_m




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> .


----------



## mrlarter

great thread!


----------



## rgray

*Grandma goes to court...*


----------



## Dr.G.

Great concluding comment by the grandmother, rgray. :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## eMacMan

*.*

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Bjornbro

MazterCBlazter said:


>


According to the caption "Soloflex Forever", I think I'll avoid the use of that fitness device.


----------



## SINC

*Headline Typo Of The Year?*

.


----------



## Bjornbro

^^^
Nice find, Sinc. :lmao: Your newspaper background must make you pick up on these typos all the time, eh?


----------



## SINC

I usually visit a dozen or more newspaper sites a day and I do find typos regularly, but only the very odd really funny one like that. 

It didn't stay up long either.


----------



## SINC

This is just so wrong!


----------



## fjnmusic

And the hits just keep on coming…


----------



## SINC

Bad shirt choice for piggy back:


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## chuckster

This is okay because it was sent to me by an ex.


----------



## Jason H

I had a similar tag in a pair of pants I bought.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## KC4

*Alberta Heath Services training new Respirotteweilers to cut costs*








*Breathe, Damn you, Breathe!...*​


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC: *Whoooooaaaaa!!!!!*  I think my brain just melted!


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> SINC: *Whoooooaaaaa!!!!!*  I think my brain just melted!


Sorry about that CM.


----------



## CubaMark

Ahhhh...... That's *much* better, SINC, thanks!


----------



## winwintoo

*Just in time for April 1st*

Voice Command Copier Prank, Just In Time for April Fool's


----------



## monokitty

...


----------



## Ena

*Guerilla knitter hits my workplace*

Bike rack


----------



## monokitty




----------



## SINC

Laugh out loud? Really?


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Lichen Software

*Awesome*

With all that high tech body work - I'm guessing at least 60 miles to the bale of hay*+ recyclable environmentally friendly exhaust ( if you have a garden)


----------



## SINC

deleted


----------



## monokitty

SINC said:


> Careful how you name your apps:


Careful to review post #1234.


----------



## SINC

I just opened up my new iPad and was shocked to see what the internals looked like:


----------



## SINC

double post


----------



## Dr.G.

triple post


----------



## monokitty

SINC said:


> I just opened up my new iPad and was shocked to see what the internals looked like:


This is hilarious. :lmao:


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> I just opened up my new iPad and was shocked to see what the internals looked like:


Don't put that in the iPad thread. People will be pissed at you for weeks...


----------



## Dr.G.

First iPad buyers excited, curious - CNN.com


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> Don't put that in the iPad thread. People will be pissed at you for weeks...


Did I detect a dare?


----------



## FeXL

On the contrary, just speaking from experience.

I posted a photo just for fun and got trashed by some poor sods w/ no sense of ha-ha.


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> On the contrary, just speaking from experience.
> 
> I posted a photo just for fun and got trashed by some poor sods w/ no sense of ha-ha.


I'm up at this hour because I just finished the edition of today's astonisher.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

Uh, well, er, I think I'd just sell it . . .


----------



## rgray

^^^
Not sure what part of this is "humourous".... Just askin'....


----------



## SINC

You have to laugh at a jilted lover, don't you? Try this then:


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## screature




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> .


Good one, Sinc. :lmao:


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## winwintoo

The Best Fake Teabagger Signs at the Boston Common Tea Party


----------



## Dr.G.

Fake teabagger signs?????????? Where is the NRA and their semi-automatics when you need them??? That is terrible. Why would anyone want to discredit such a wonderful, God-fearing, dedicated to the American way party like that with such absurd signs???????????????


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Fake teabagger signs?????????? Where is the NRA and their semi-automatics when you need them??? That is terrible. Why would anyone want to discredit such a wonderful, God-fearing, dedicated to the American way party like that with such absurd signs???????????????


I hope you're kidding.


----------



## CubaMark

Winwintoo, is your sarcasm filter acting up again?


----------



## Dr.G.

No way!!!!!!!! Shoot those pinko creeps and let's defend the US Constitution. Forget "freedom of speech" and "freedom of assembly" .............. when the TeaBag Party sweeps into Congress and then takes the White House, things will be different. It will be "The Tea Bag Party ......... love it or leave it".

Anyway, back to the humor .................... How about a Tea Bag Party Doxie????


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Winwintoo, is your sarcasm filter acting up again?


Careful, CM, your name could be on "The List".


----------



## CubaMark

HAH! Dr. G., my name is already on the list. All of 'em.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> HAH! Dr. G., my name is already on the list. All of 'em.


I would stay clear of the US if the Tea Party takes power, CM. :lmao:


----------



## CubaMark

Hell, I stay clear of the U.S. _*now!*_


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SoyMac

Dr.G. said:


> .................... How about a Tea Bag Party Doxie????


Dr.G, would that sidearm be a Shnauzer?


----------



## Dr.G.

SoyMac said:


> Dr.G, would that sidearm be a Shnauzer?


Schnauzer??? :lmao:

Not quite ............ it was a Mauser M2 handgun ............. the handgun of choice for most dachshunds.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Schnauzer??? :lmao:
> 
> Not quite ............ it was a Mauser M2 handgun ............. the handgun of choice for most dachshunds.


(sigh) I would have thought Doxies surely preferred long guns.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> (sigh) I would have thought Doxies surely preferred long guns.


No, those were just doxies from the wild west in the 19th century USA. Have you never heard the expression "get a long little doggie"?


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## screature

^^^ Ha!


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

When you really want an iPad, but can't afford it . . .


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> Schnauzer??? :lmao:
> 
> Not quite ............ it was a Mauser M2 handgun ............. the handgun of choice for most dachshunds.


I don't think so... according to this site it would be the 1896 Broom-Handle Mauser.


----------



## SoyMac

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## eMacMan

Running Exploder on a Library computer and cannot get images to load.

The ads of course are loading perfectly.tptptptp

Found FireFox am now up to date.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## MannyP Design

Who says cable companies don't have a sense of humor?


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## rgray




----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> View attachment 14030


good one, rgray ............... :clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## danalicious

SINC said:


> .


Love it!


----------



## KC4

danalicious said:


> Love it!


+1 Hahahaha! Now that's Fishful thinking.


----------



## Bjornbro

*Need help!!!*

I can't play this video to the end. I keep pressing PLAY, but the video...

The video link.


----------



## ScanMan

Regets, I've had a few
But then again, too few to mention...

F. Sinatra


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## Bjornbro

*If you have too many Classics*


----------



## macdoodle

Imagine! a Lazy Mac chair!


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## ScanMan

^HA! Wonder how many take the first step and then stand there, waiting...


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC: Is that a bacon alarm clock? I could go for that!


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> SINC: Is that a bacon alarm clock? I could go for that!


Indeed it is CM! One of my favourite things.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

^^^
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Here's an old joke ...










Yeah, I know, that's _baaa-aaa-aaa-aad!_

(Brought to you by Canadian Tire)


----------



## SINC

Can't quite figure how he does this, but it looks like fun.


----------



## ScanMan

^^ Wear your helmet.


----------



## hayesk

^^ he's very good at "scuttling."


----------



## Lichen Software

*Colours*

I think I see male


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, LS. My wife says it's true .............. at least for me.


----------



## rgray

All those colours are called 'taupe"...............


----------



## Dr.G.

I just tell my wife, "You choose the color ............ whatever you want is fine with me."


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## Bjornbro

*How sharp is your Mac?*


----------



## KC4

*Spied , but left in the Refrigerated section of my local Whole Food store*


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce




----------



## eMacMan

^^^^
You may be on to something there. Yesterday morning I stepped outside the motel room and took a deep breath of what I expected to be bracing morning air. At first I pinned the odour as burned toast. As my senses started to come to life I revised the guess to road killed skunk or bad coffee. Did NOT try the motels coffee!


----------



## winwintoo

Happy Mother's Day. Or not.


----------



## SINC

▲ Is that Queen Lizzie on the left?


----------



## eMacMan

.


----------



## SINC

Thanks Bob, I shall indeed.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## winwintoo

For $200 and hour, I'm tempted to give him a call and overlook his obvious language problem. 

Language warning


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> For $200 and hour, I'm tempted to give him a call and overlook his obvious language problem.


You might want to delete all that language and just provide the link (with a language warning). It's not really appropriate for some younger viewers here. Just sayin'


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## KC4

Eeeny meeny miney moe..
Into which door, which door, do I go?​


----------



## Corbeau

eMacMan said:


> View attachment 14325


Helena hand-basket?


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Ena

Maybe just me, but the guy on the left looks like he's wearing some kind of crown. 

BP America President Lamar McKay, Transocean President Steven Newman and Halliburton Global Business President Tim Probert are sworn in at a Senate Energy and Natural Resources Committee hearing on Tuesday in Washington.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Bjornbro

SINC said:


> .


The West aren't the only ones who want Québec to separate, Newfies too! They think if Québec separates then it'll be a shorter drive to Ontario.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## rgray

*Org Chart*


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, rgray.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## eMacMan

*.*

.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Neatorama Teashirts 1*

I found these and loved them


----------



## Lichen Software

*Neatorama Teashirts 2*

Last 3 I liked. More at Science T-Shirts Category


----------



## Bjornbro

*Not quite the same...*


----------



## Lichen Software

*My Kind of Chopsticks*

I want these


----------



## SINC

Hmmm


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## fjnmusic

Ottawaman said:


>


There's some odd logic to that, I suppose.


----------



## Ottawaman

YouTube - D.C. Douglas PSA For Tea Party And FreedomWorks Critics!


D.C. Douglas, Former Geico Voice Actor, Fires Back At FreedomWorks (VIDEO)


----------



## Dr.G.

Ottawaman said:


> YouTube - D.C. Douglas PSA For Tea Party And FreedomWorks Critics!
> 
> 
> D.C. Douglas, Former Geico Voice Actor, Fires Back At FreedomWorks (VIDEO)


Good one, O-man. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps

Excellent PSA, maybe we should put it on the CBC...... Oh sorry!, that was another thread.


----------



## Lichen Software

*For Everyone in Ontario*

Seriously...


----------



## SINC

Hmmmm . . .


----------



## KC4

******* Seafood Dinner​


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## Bjornbro




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark

Anybody know how to embed SNOTR.com videos?

Here's one called... "This is why you should pay your rent"


----------



## CubaMark

*They wondered where the "leak" was in their jacuzzi....* 



(Scottish Daily Mail)


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## fjnmusic

Cool! Reminds me of another…


----------



## Bjornbro




----------



## Bjornbro




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## TheBat




----------



## SINC




----------



## fjnmusic

^^^^^ lol!


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

Freudian slip?


----------



## MacDoc




----------



## Dr.G.

The 11th Commandment -- "Thou shalt not purchase any other computer other than an Apple Computer".


----------



## Ottawaman

Jesus Phone


----------



## ScanMan

Interesting to see who uses cover flow. I'm not a fan.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, Humour? I think not. Sick? Maybe. Wrong thread for sure.


----------



## fjnmusic




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Ena

delete


----------



## screature

fjnmusic said:


>


Been there done that.  Facebook: You're Doing it Wrong


----------



## winwintoo

Ena said:


> delete



delete cookies


----------



## screature

From the Contractor of the Year Awards 2008 (spoof Awards, but real construction).


----------



## SoyMac

winwintoo said:


> delete cookies





Code:


Del

ete cookies.


----------



## The Doug

Hurl cookies.


----------



## SINC

Unsuitable for ehMac IMHO.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce




----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Unsuitable for ehMac IMHO.


I agree. Nothing humerous in that picture.


----------



## SoyMac

SINC said:


> Unsuitable for ehMac IMHO.





Dr.G. said:


> I agree. Nothing humerous in that picture.


Whether I agree or disagree with you about the post in question, I think we can all agree that humour is subjective.

I come to this thread for a laugh, and there are some great ones.
There are also many posts that don't do it for me. But they might be funny to someone else. In fact, I'm pretty sure they're funny to whomever posted them!  

So, who here feels that they have the moral authority to be the _ehMac Humour Censor_, deciding for everyone what is appropriately funny, and what is not?

Is everyone, or _anyone_, on ehMac ready for that slippery slope?

Or can we just post funny things here, and if someone doesn't like one, they can simply move on to the next?


----------



## SINC

I am not trying to assert any moral authority over this thread, but I do draw the line in what is an acceptable posting on ehMac when you consider there are many teens posting here.

A picture of a horrible obese women crushing a skinny male during an obvious act of copulation is borderline, if not obscene to me. It is certainly not funny. Take that opinion however you like, but in my view, it lowers the level of ehMac by being here.

I think I will ask the mayor for his opinion. After all, his is the only moral authority here.


----------



## SoyMac

SINC said:


> I am not trying to assert any moral authority over this thread, but I do draw the line in what is an acceptable posting on ehMac ....
> ....


SINC, which is it? 
I don't believe you can do both.

How about this for a solution;
We come to this thread for laughs, not editorial comments, and if someone crosses the line, the Mayor (ehMax) takes action.


----------



## ehMax

SINC said:


> Unsuitable for ehMac IMHO.


The message posted was unsuitable and deleted. 

Tnx


----------



## SINC

SoyMac said:


> SINC, which is it?
> I don't believe you can do both.
> 
> How about this for a solution;
> We come to this thread for laughs, not editorial comments, and if someone crosses the line, the Mayor (ehMax) takes action.


If you don't think I can hold a personal opinion without imposing moral authority over a thread, I'm afraid I can't explain it any better. They are two different things. I do reserve the right to express an opinion, which happens to be exactly what you are doing now.

I did contact the mayor and I await his opinion. Until he replies, our opinions really don't matter. As for expressing them here, no one has ever posted anything like this before so we are in new territory in that respect.


----------



## SINC

Oh, wait, the mayor has spoken.


----------



## Ottawaman

SINC said:


> Hmmm, Humour? I think not. Sick? Maybe. Wrong thread for sure.


What was this in reference to Sinc?


----------



## Lichen Software

*Regarding Deleted Post*

First, to any that it offended, my apologies.

In my defense:

Was it tasteless? Yes, but so are other posts here. Humour is very much in the eye of the beholder and has a certain amount of pain involved. One comedian commented: " If I stub my toe, that is a tragedy. If you fall out of an airplane, bounce off of a tree and crash through an awning into an open manhole ending up face first in the sewer...that is humour."

Was it obscene? In the traditional sense, no. The lady is clothed. From some of the posts, that fact did escape people. If there was any obscenity, it was in the obesity.

Was it timely? Absolutely. We are in an age where people of the party age have gone to shooters and coolers from beer and wine. Where there are reports of roving groups of very drunk young women in New Zealand cruising for forced sex. Where there are reports of people using Vodka soaked suppositories and tampons to get a very high and an instant buzz. Maybe someone who is three drinks ahead of themselves and tempted to go for five drinks ahead of themselves will remember that picture and go "No no no no ... Not going there.". There are definite hazards to being a drunken wing man. One posted of teens going to the site. Teens are absolutely the most liable to get over their heads at a party. They lack experience. I would submit that that is a picture you do not want them ever to forget. I am not a big fan of censoring or over sheltering the young... But that's me.

Am I upset that Mr. Mayor pulled the post? Absolutely not. He is responsible for maintaining the tone of his site and has the absolute right to do that in the face of something contraversial. Whether it is something he finds personally a problem or whether he feels there is a consensus that a line has been crossed, he can and will take what he considers the appropriate action. He has spoken.

Again my apologies to any offended. I know that you cannot "Unsee" that picture, but lets move on.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Sonic Lives*

Yes He Does


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> I am not trying to assert any moral authority over this thread, but I do draw the line in what is an acceptable posting on ehMac when you consider there are many teens posting here.
> 
> A picture of a horrible obese women crushing a skinny male during an obvious act of copulation is borderline, if not obscene to me. It is certainly not funny. Take that opinion however you like, but in my view, it lowers the level of ehMac by being here.
> 
> I think I will ask the mayor for his opinion. After all, his is the only moral authority here.


I'm not sure it was an obvious act of copulation. I mean, she still had her undies on.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

*Now THIS is clearly offensive*


----------



## fjnmusic

As is this…


----------



## Lichen Software

*What men want for Christmas*

The ultimate remote control


----------



## screature

^^^ Too funny, but you are getting yourself into trouble again Lichen Software...


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> ^^^ Too funny, but you are getting yourself into trouble again Lichen Software...


Agreed. :lmao: Still, Future Shop might make a mint on these sorts of remotes.


----------



## rgray




----------



## eMacMan

*.*

.


----------



## FeXL

So that's what they were serving up at that restaurant your wife recommended on the weekend...


----------



## rgray

eMacMan said:


> This local sign recently caught my eye.
> View attachment 14713


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## ScanMan

Cola Is Good For Babies: Fact Or Fiction?


----------



## Lichen Software

*Kids pose for picture*

One wasn't too cooperative


----------



## KC4

*Got a bad wedgie? Who ya gonna call?*

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## ScanMan

^ HA. Good one!


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> .


:lmao::clap:

Being Jewish, and having experienced a Bris at the age of 8 days old, I can laugh ................. now.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Devastation from Toronto Earthquake*

The heading as it showed up on Reddit this morning


----------



## Dr.G.

Lichen Software said:


> The heading as it showed up on Reddit this morning


Oh the humanity!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ottawaman

My soufflé fell


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

*The very first senior moment?*.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

I don't know if it's on iTunes yet ...


----------



## SINC

Looks like Steve solved that reception issue:


----------



## SINC

Everyone's got a solution:


----------



## Lichen Software

*On Today's Joy of Tech*

The Joy of Tech comic... laughter is the best tech support.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## fjnmusic

Stormtroopers have feelings too…


----------



## monokitty

...


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

OK, seriously, who didn't know there was something goin' on with these two?


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Has anyone seen my wife's lipstick?


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> .


That does explain how BO, AG and HK managed to get theirs.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> That does explain how BO, AG and HK managed to get theirs.


"Twas my thought exactly eMM.


----------



## antic

*Waiting*

With breathless anticipation the crowd awaits the unveiling of the Stephen Harper Memorial Statue.


----------



## Lichen Software

*That's nasty*

That is really bad. That being said, I am a Stephan Harper fan, and I laughed a lot.


----------



## Thundaboom

antic said:


> With breathless anticipation the crowd awaits the unveiling of the Stephen Harper Memorial Statue.



Your are god


----------



## CubaMark

_*(Apple-related humour)*_


----------



## antic

Busted a gut at this one.


----------



## winwintoo

.


----------



## ScanMan

A buddy of mine is always going on about what a lazy SOB his neighbour is. Recently, he sent me this.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce




----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan said:


> A buddy of mine is always going on about what a lazy SOB his neighbour is. Recently, he sent me this.


Hey! That's _my_ hou... ... er ... geez, how can anybody be that lazy?


----------



## screature

winwintoo said:


> .


:clap:


----------



## Ottawaman

If you ever drive to the airport in Ottawa via Bronson and the Airport Parkway you will see this every time. The taxi drivers are the greatest offenders.


----------



## monokitty

Ottawaman said:


> If you ever drive to the airport in Ottawa via Bronson and the Airport Parkway you will see this every time. The taxi drivers are the greatest offenders.


Or at the Spadina exit on the Gardinar Expressway east bound. Jams traffic every time. People from the friggin' far left lane suddenly trying to move to the very far right lane at the very end of the exit offramp.


----------



## KC4

Glamour, shot.​


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## ScanMan

Ahhh, the inspiration! This, from a trip to the outdoor art show at City Hall yesterday. Take the hide of two bovine butts, four Siamese cats, one raccoon, stitch them together, and presto – royalty. Father of Prince Hairy.


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan said:


> ... presto – royalty. Father of Prince Hairy.


Ooops! I thought this was Alfred E. Newman.


----------



## ScanMan

What, me furry?


----------



## tilt

SoyMac said:


> Ooops! I thought this was Alfred E. Newman.


+1. BTW, it's Neuman, not Newman 

Cheers


----------



## ScanMan

To clarify: http://www.corless.ca/MarianneCorless-NationalPost.pdf


----------



## fjnmusic

Then there's this…

Newman: Helloooo, Jerry!
Jerry: Newman!


----------



## ScanMan

This should blow up the universe.


----------



## screature

*Husband of the Year Awards*

Honourable mention from UK:









Honourable mention from US:









Honourable mention from Poland:









3rd Place Greece:









2nd Place Serbia:









Grand Prize Ireland:


----------



## winwintoo

.


----------



## fjnmusic

Xx)


----------



## antic




----------



## Bjornbro




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SoyMac

SINC, I love it! :clap:


----------



## Lichen Software

*Periodic Table*

Of Flakey Things


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

SINC said:


> .


We definitely need more of these signs, SINC. I'm emailing it to several retailers I know.
:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## chimo

Lichen Software said:


> Of Flakey Things


Love it! Would you have a link to a higher res image?

EDIT: Never mind - I found it.


----------



## Lichen Software

*American in Paradis*

First one just arrived


----------



## Lichen Software

*This is it*

After years of searching, I finally found my wine glass


----------



## SoyMac

Lichen Software said:


> After years of searching, I finally found my wine glass


So that you can answer truthfully, "Oh, I just have maybe a glass or two a day."


----------



## Lichen Software

SoyMac said:


> So that you can answer truthfully, "Oh, I just have maybe a glass or two a day."


It's just so much classier than a paper bag and a straw. My friends were looking at me strangely ;-)


----------



## macdoodle

a picture says a thousand words.. or more!


----------



## tilt

macdoodle said:


> a picture says a thousand words.. or more!


My ex-boss (an Edmonton woman) told me about her female friend who has a similar tattoo (just the mower, not the pusher) in a more *ahem* strategic place 

Cheers


----------



## macdoodle

tilt said:


> My ex-boss (an Edmonton woman) told me about her female friend who has a similar tattoo (just the mower, not the pusher) in a more *ahem* strategic place
> 
> Cheers


LOL!! wonder how she knew?? 
Here's another one for you!!
A plumber with a sense of humour... gotta love this guy!! :lmao:


----------



## The Doug




----------



## KC4

I heard of it hitting the fan before, but...

This gives new meaning to Tank warfare. "...he was bowled over by a tank..."


----------



## SINC

I've been wondering where it went . . .


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## kps

If you have an aversion to snakes, don't look.

Snake!!! on Yahoo! Video


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> If you have an aversion to snakes, don't look.
> 
> Snake!!! on Yahoo! Video


Yikes!!!!!!!!! 

Of course, if you have an aversion to doxies, DO NOT LOOK. You have been forewarned.

Barking baby mini dachshund puppy on Yahoo! Video


----------



## kps

That would make a great little snack for that snake. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> That would make a great little snack for that snake. beejacon


Doxies hunt badgers, wolverines and alligators. A snake would be a snack for a doxie.


----------



## ScanMan

Sorry Dr. G. My money is on that snake.


----------



## SoyMac

ScanMan said:


> Sorry Dr. G. My money is on that snake.


Alright, but you might not want to bet any money you can't afford to lose, ScanMan.

Remember, Rikki-Tikki-Tavi was long odds, too.


----------



## Dr.G.

ScanMan said:


> Sorry Dr. G. My money is on that snake.


Sorry, SM, you lose.


----------



## Dr.G.

SoyMac said:


> Alright, but you might not want to bet any money you can't afford to lose, ScanMan.
> 
> Remember, Rikki-Tikki-Tavi was long odds, too.


A wise suggestion, SoyMac. Of course, to make the odds a bit more even, we could throw in a badger and a wolverine, along with a big snake, to go one on three with a doxie. My money is on the doxie. One look at the crazed and viscious look of the doxie, and the badger and wolverine will run ............ leaving the snake at the mercy of the doxie. :greedy:


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry, SM, you lose.


You wish....


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> You wish....


Big snake? Might have to bring out our toughest doxie. Look at her face and just imagine what she is thinking. At birth, we called her Baby Tuffy, and then changed her name to Tootsie as she mellowed somewhat.


----------



## kps

LOL, I concede Dr.G, nothing on this earth could harm Tootsie.


----------



## tilt

http://edge.papercutpm.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/axUSp.jpg

Sorry, I am still trying to find out how to post an actual picture. The last time I tried, I had to email the picture to Sinc and he posted it for me.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> LOL, I concede Dr.G, nothing on this earth could harm Tootsie.


Sadly, she went through her tough stage and made it to cute. Thus, her killer and hunter days were over. She has a grand home now with a great family. They renamed her Lucy ............. but she still stands on guard for any potential danger.


----------



## CubaMark

*I'll see yer dawgs, and raise ya hamsters!
*




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, CM, but homeboy hamsters are no match for downtown doxies ......... especially not Cool Hand Jack, the coolest and hippest doxie in town.


----------



## CubaMark

*Not sure if this belongs here, or in the Clients from Hell thread... not for people who really, really love cats... but funny as heck.*

MIssing cat email chain



(the Chive)


----------



## kps

LOL, that was hilarious and great job on the posters.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

Oh, so true:


----------



## eMacMan

Don that one should headline a new thread. Something along these lines:

Ain dat da truf!


----------



## CubaMark

The audio in this clip is NSFW, but anyone who does visual effects will appreciate the scenario..

VFX Guy vs. Producer

M


----------



## eMacMan

.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## hayesk

I had a (male) friend in high school with hair like that. All of the girls were jealous.


----------



## KC4

What a hoot.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## macdoodle

for the mathematicians out there.... :lmao:


----------



## The Doug




----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

Some of these stickers are amazing! 30 Awesome Macbook Stickers


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## ScanMan

^^ :lmao: Pretty much nails my neighbourhood.


----------



## Macfury

ScanMan said:


> ^^ :lmao: Pretty much nails my neighbourhood.


Flippin' Leaside! Golden Lab, two squalling kids, the biggest stroller in town and parents who don't give a rat' ass! And don't bother them if they need to hold up traffic for 10 minutes while they try to back into traffic to park on Bayview. They've got to pick up a croissant at Rahier or Patisserie La Cigogne.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

Nvm


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## The Doug

A summary of life in four bottles.


----------



## CubaMark

*Lord of the Rings, anyone?*





> The most detailed sunspot ever obtained in visible light was seen by new telescope at NJIT's Big Bear Solar Observatory.


(Universe Today)


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## macdoodle

*burrr*

A photo says a thousand words!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> A photo says a thousand words!!


I get the shivers just looking at the picture. One of our doxies survived a Saskatoon winter this year. She is now safe and sound in the warmth of St.John's .................. just hating the dampness. Such is Life.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> I get the shivers just looking at the picture. One of our doxies survived a Saskatoon winter this year. She is now safe and sound in the warmth of St.John's .................. just hating the dampness. Such is Life.


Burrr.. what a great photo however... but i am sure she isn't liking the damp cold...


----------



## SoyMac

Dr.G. said:


> I get the shivers just looking at the picture. One of our doxies survived a Saskatoon winter this year. ....


Great photo, Dr.G.!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Burrr.. what a great photo however... but i am sure she isn't liking the damp cold...





SoyMac said:


> Great photo, Dr.G.!


Merci. Never saw a doxie with one ear frozen straight up. Maybe it was a test to see if they could survive in the cold snow and ice of Canada's arctic regions. "We stand on guard for thee." Yes, it must have been a test ....................... the theme of this thread.


----------



## KC4




----------



## macdoodle

KC4 said:


> View attachment 15827


more than one way to eat a cornish hen... :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> more than one way to eat a cornish hen... :lmao::lmao:


True. :lmao: What will they think of next??????


----------



## SINC

There was only ever one REAL sandwich:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> There was only ever one REAL sandwich:


Montreal's finest


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> True. :lmao: What will they think of next??????


AWWW! how darn cute !



Dr.G. said:


> Montreal's finest


Yep! have to go with you on this one Marc... salivating as I hear my tummy rumble... been a long time since I had a 'real S M sandwich' !:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> AWWW! how darn cute !
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! have to go with you on this one Marc... salivating as I hear my tummy rumble... been a long time since I had a 'real S M sandwich' !:clap:


Of course, a New York City Jewish deli sandwich is good as well.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Of course, a New York City Jewish deli sandwich is good as well.


Now that is just downright mean! :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

not funny but kinda cute...


----------



## SINC

This thread is so far off the rails, it is now considered a wreck. Back to things visually humourous:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> not funny but kinda cute...


Now that is one cute picture. :love2::love2:


----------



## antic




----------



## chuckster




----------



## DR Hannon

I always trust the Admiral

[









or









:heybaby:


----------



## macdoodle

Do you suppose this is the modern sequel to 'Puss 'n Boots??


----------



## screature




----------



## screature




----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac




----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac




----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## macdoodle

*it isn't a real mouse folks!!*

C'mere wee mousie, to my housie... I've got you in my head l'eye'ts...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> C'mere wee mousie, to my housie... I've got you in my head l'eye'ts...


Cute. I am always interested in watching pets stalk "the big game" .......... or the look on their face when they are told to go out and hunt for their own food.


----------



## screature




----------



## macdoodle

screature said:


> View attachment 15876


:lmao::lmao::clap::clap: (used to have a boy dog long ago who was guilty of this ... )


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## monokitty

SINC said:


> .


That's awesome. :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> .


Good one... :clap::clap:


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Lichen Software

*Salvador Dali*

He and his ant eater - They were out there.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Ultimate Remote - Take Two*

It's another "Guy's" remote


----------



## rgray

Bladder Lane, Bent Street and Butt Hole Road – the street names that reached the end of the road - Telegraph


----------



## SINC

Hehehe:


----------



## Lichen Software

*The Walking Dead*

Joy of Tech this morning: The Joy of Tech comic... laughter is the best tech support.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## ScanMan

^^ha!


----------



## Lichen Software

*R2d2*

... is getting old now


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, bad angle . . .


----------



## fjnmusic

And now for something not-so-completely different…


----------



## ScanMan

^^ I bow to the MASTER of synonyms.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## The Doug




----------



## rgray




----------



## rgray




----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

Found on an apartment door.


----------



## Bjornbro




----------



## rgray




----------



## rgray

PostSecret: the art project that took the world by storm - Telegraph


> PostSecret is an ongoing community art project which invites people to reveal a secret on a postcard. There are no restrictions on the type of secret; except that it must be real, and never revealed before.[


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, truth in advertising?


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Hmmm, truth in advertising?


Don't know if it's truth in advertising but nice to see a full roll of toilet paper. Hate those half rolls that bill themselves as double.


----------



## Dr.G.

While we are on the subject of poop ................. here is a hot selling "toy" in Europe. Hopefully, it shall not be a "must have" Christmas toy in North America, or dachshunds everywhere will be run out of town. We shall see.

A hot selling "toy" in Europe. Hopefully, it shall not be a "must have" Christmas toy in North America, or dachshunds everywhere will be run out of town. We shall see.

YouTube - Takkie Kakkie


----------



## SINC

Hmmmm, are the rumours true?


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## KC4

To pee or not to pee....


----------



## The Doug




----------



## WCraig

*Online Communities from XKCD*










xkcd: Online Communities 2

Can YOU find Ping?


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's the last sip you have to worry about .......... not the first sip ........... since you don't know who or what has been sipping before you.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## CubaMark

*Kinda like a furry Shrek, don'tcha think?*



(National Geographic)


----------



## The Doug

*If Facebook Were Around Hundreds Of Years Ago...*

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## Dr.G.

Ottawaman said:


>


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Lichen Software

*If Tech companies Made Self Driving Cars*

Joy of Tech http;//www.geekculture.com this morning


----------



## The Doug




----------



## ScanMan

^Nicely twisted.


----------



## Bjornbro




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## DempsyMac

wow not sure how I have missed this thread for so very very long but here is my first one into the mix:


----------



## monokitty

Texting can be dangerous.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## The Doug




----------



## Bjornbro




----------



## SINC

Uh, no


----------



## DempsyMac

I never want to see that image again SYNC!!


----------



## Lichen Software

SINC said:


> Uh, no


Ok , like yah, I did do worse with my post that was removed, but Sinc, I can't un-see this one either

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dr.G.

Trevor Robertson said:


> I never want to see that image again SYNC!!


TR, you have never seen Sinc's pink Barney. That is a sight to behold.


----------



## vacuvox

boing...


----------



## CubaMark

SINC - that's just.... wrong.... not funny, just... wrong.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## KC4

^^ ^^ ^ ^ 
"Blackbirds, blackbirds,
Sitting on our wire.
What do you do there?
May we inquire?
'We just sit to see the day,
Then we flock and fly away. 
By 1, 2, 3. . . . "


----------



## KC4

*Babies "R" Us Flyer....Sage advice?*


----------



## ryerman

the doug said:


>


bahahaha


----------



## ryerman




----------



## Dr.G.

vacuvox said:


> boing...


MY EYES!!!!!!!!!! MY EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't see anymore ......... XX)


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## CubaMark

(Tom the Dancing Bug webcomic)


----------



## rgray




----------



## SoyMac

Um ...


----------



## SINC

Happy Halloween . . .


----------



## tilt

*Accidental miracle*

Accidental miracle


----------



## KC4




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Bjornbro




----------



## CubaMark

SINC: the last panel of that comic has been the home screen image on my RAZR for the past three years. One of my favourites!


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


>


Sad, but all too true, CM. Still, I recall the advent of black and white TV, and although I can watch many of the shows once again, it is NOT the same as watching them as a child.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

*Dachsund U.N.*

Enjoy Dr. G!

Art Installation Sees Dachshunds Take Over United Nations Meeting - Pictures - Zimbio


----------



## Dr.G.

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Enjoy Dr. G!
> 
> Art Installation Sees Dachshunds Take Over United Nations Meeting - Pictures - Zimbio




Chapter V of the UN Charter states that there needs to be a block of four doxies standing together for any measure to be brought before the Security Council. These four need to rally another 6 members around their cause to introduce a binding resolution, and then these four and eight other doxies to stand (or lie) together to pass a binding resolution, as during the Korean Conflict. Still, most of the non-permanent members realize that it is not good to bite the paw that feeds you.


----------



## CubaMark

*EXCLUSIVE: Jony Ive takes us inside his castle*










(Scoopertino)


----------



## DempsyMac

ha ha ha Mark, niceone!


----------



## Dr.G.

Design and functionality are everything, CM.


----------



## Ottawaman

*If IKEA made scientific machines... The HÄDRÖNN CJÖLIDDER*


----------



## CubaMark

You can bet that Jony has that one blown up and on his office wall...


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Lichen Software

*The Sandwich From The Doug*

1. Didn't see it coming

2. I want one.... A lot


----------



## rgray

*How popular is the iPhone?*

Follow the Steve 'cloud'....  How Popular is the iPhone? [info-graphic] | mac-fusion


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## fjnmusic

:d


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## ScanMan

^ Now, that's succinct.


----------



## fjnmusic

~


----------



## Dr.G.

Cross breeding gone astray. Try this match.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> .


Now that is one cute puppy, Sinc. :love2::love2:


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> .


Heheheh, that is nice. Maybe the artist could have added a smaller "Ever" at the Left to hammer the point home even more


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## CubaMark

_*Your Life....*_


----------



## SINC

Oooh, the old ripped rubber ruse!


----------



## rgray




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## ScanMan

^ Coffee in my nose, man!


----------



## eMacMan

^ ^^ The reason I do not allow drinks near the computer.


----------



## SINC

Hehehe . . .


----------



## Lawrence

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> .


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## The Doug




----------



## kps

rgray said:


> View attachment 17288


and to compliment those thoughts she needs one of these:


----------



## rgray

Not sure if this really belong under the humorous epithet, but we're talking about drinking so take a look at this ad. Walking with Johnnie | Crikey


----------



## ScanMan

^ Carlyle is great. Didn't need the subtitles IMO.


----------



## KC4

More on the drinking theme...




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## ScanMan

^ Cat's obviously hungover.


----------



## kps

ScanMan said:


> ^ Carlyle is great. Didn't need the subtitles IMO.


I just hope he got it in one take...whew!


----------



## rgray

kps said:


> I just hope he got it in one take...whew!


From the page itself...


> Robert Carlyle as he narrates the story of Johnnie Walker in this beautifully shot and immaculately rehearsed *single-take* commercial.


----------



## kps

rgray said:


> From the page itself...


Gracias!


----------



## kps

Hot tub hunting anyone?


----------



## tilt

kps said:


> I just hope he got it in one take...whew!


Yes he did. We just don't know which take it was


----------



## bryanc

kps said:


> Hot tub hunting anyone?


Provided there's nothing living at the other end of the field, that looks like fun. Just need to add a couple of young women and a stupidly fast car to make it the ultimate testosterone-fueld fantasy.


----------



## rgray

bryanc said:


> Provided there's nothing living at the other end of the field, that looks like fun. Just need to add a couple of young women and a stupidly fast car to make it the ultimate testosterone-fueld fantasy.


----------



## kps

bryanc said:


> Provided there's nothing living at the other end of the field, that looks like fun. Just need to add a couple of young women and a stupidly fast car to make it the ultimate testosterone-fueld fantasy.


Dewd, you left out the Harley...cough, cough


----------



## bryanc

kps said:


> Dewd, you left out the Harley...cough, cough


Someone's not getting their damage deposit back.

The beer can in the lower right totally *makes* that picture.


----------



## kps

bryanc said:


> Someone's not getting their damage deposit back.
> 
> The beer can in the lower right totally *makes* that picture.


Nothing like a cold beer around a hot fire pit...


----------



## SINC

This one's just for bryanc!


----------



## CubaMark

*From the November 12, 1997 edition of PhD Comics:*



*November 13, 1997*










*November 14, 1997*


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> *From the November 12, 1997 edition of PhD Comics:*
> 
> 
> 
> *November 13, 1997*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *November 14, 1997*


Good one, CM. :lmao::clap:


----------



## Lawrence

Source of Rob Ford Cartoon


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> This one's just for bryanc!


Hahaha! Excellent nativitti scene SINC!


----------



## kps

dolawren said:


> Source of Rob Ford Cartoon


That is too funny, thanks for the link.


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> This one's just for bryanc!


OK, I am dumb. Sinc, I am afraid I do not catch the significance, neither of the intended humour in the picture itself nor in the reference to Bryanc. Would you please *shudder" explain the joke to me?

Cheers


----------



## SINC

tilt said:


> OK, I am dumb. Sinc, I am afraid I do not catch the significance, neither of the intended humour in the picture itself nor in the reference to Bryanc. Would you please *shudder" explain the joke to me?
> 
> Cheers


Certainly. bryanc does not believe in religion nor God, a well known thing here on ehMac. He began referring to a supreme being as the "Flying Spaghetti Monster" here and when I saw the picture of the tiny bit of spaghetti in the manger, I laughed out loud and thought immediately of bryanc.


----------



## chimo

SINC said:


> This one's just for bryanc!


Fantastic!


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> Certainly. bryanc does not believe in religion nor God, a well known thing here on ehMac. He began referring to a supreme being as the "Flying Spaghetti Monster" here and when I saw the picture of the tiny bit of spaghetti in the manger, I laughed out loud and thought immediately of bryanc.


Oh! Thanks


----------



## bryanc

SINC said:


> Certainly. bryanc does not believe in religion nor God, a well known thing here on ehMac. He began referring to a supreme being as the "Flying Spaghetti Monster" here and when I saw the picture of the tiny bit of spaghetti in the manger, I laughed out loud and thought immediately of bryanc.


Thanks SINC. I've got a collection of mythmas card pictures, but I hadn't seen that one before. 

Cheers


----------



## CubaMark

Bowser and Blue on Canada:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, CM ......... and true!!! Canada IS cool .......... and many of the Americans living in Canada ARE Democrats. Right on, Brother.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce




----------



## Macfury

Is that you, 'sauce? I'd probably roundhouse ya, then!


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## kps

Hmmm, Kosher ham...do they also carry Halal ham?


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doug said:


> .


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Macfury said:


> Is that you, 'sauce? I'd probably roundhouse ya, then!


Watch out Macfurious ... I can aim my regurgitated furballs.


----------



## eMacMan

I seem to remember a Kosher Deli located in the real centre of the known universe. The owner was from Chicago and kept Kosher Ham on hand, especially for the local Irish Catholic priest.


----------



## rgray

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Introducing a Zonkey -- a zebra and donkey cross.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

You might have to have some familiarity with today's big political news in BC as well as some familiarity with an old Star Trek movie to get the joke.


----------



## fjnmusic

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> You might have to have some familiarity with today's big political news in BC as well as some familiarity with an old Star Trek movie to get the joke.


Well that lets us know what half of Cagney and Lacey are up to these days.


----------



## Bjornbro

*Genius! ******* cable management.*


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## eMacMan

Bjornbro said:


>


Now that is pure genius.


----------



## CubaMark

Nothing ******* about that one... that's just efficient use of office supplies...


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

One way to fool the drive thru person:


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> .


Sadly, when I stumbled across that a couple of weeks ago, my first thought was "what a good idea".


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## rgray

Activists from the Ukrainian female rights organization "Femen" hold a rally near the Ukrainian government's headquarters, protesting against the absence of female ministers in the Ukrainian Cabinet, in Kiev, December 13, 2010. REUTERS/Gleb Garanich


----------



## The Doug




----------



## macdoodle

This is tomorrows weather forecast... somewhere!!  2 feet of snow!!


----------



## SINC

Darned if they don't:


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> .


Unbelievable, if true.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Unbelievable, if true.


You may have to think about the humour aspect a bit longer. And it ain't golf.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You may have to think about the humour aspect a bit longer. And it ain't golf.


I saw that but did not want to spoil this thread with getting the discussion off track and on to sex.


----------



## vo1gxg

chas_m said:


> I love it when I find a Canadian one:




I think that photo made our ratings fairly high during that year. The Van no longer exists and the logos are now at an angle to prevent that from happening again.


----------



## fjnmusic

The Doug said:


>


Tomorrow you'll be eating an ice cream cone...you're gonna get an ice cream headache...real bad...for about thirty seconds or so...


----------



## monokitty

...


----------



## Dr.G.

Back up ........


----------



## Dr.G.

Why Male Elk Have Long Antlers

It's a guy thing ............ regardless of species.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Just In Time For Christmas*

You know you always wanted one


----------



## Lichen Software

*Alice Cooper*

and Colonel Sanders having a beer


----------



## KC4

^^
It was actually a bid'ness meetin'. 

The Colonel was consulting with Cooper, trying to learn his technique for the rapid dismemberment of chickens.


----------



## macdoodle

*Can I keep him??*

A little chuckle to end the day...


----------



## SINC

Wth?


----------



## SINC

Ahem . . .


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Kosh

Oh no, not the 3 headed hell hound Cerberus!!!

 :lmao:


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> .


:lmao: :lmao: I haven't been around these parts for a while and had some time on my hands so I thought I would go back in history until I saw something I had seen before and then move forward....

This is the first one that actually made me laugh out loud... I love :love2: Berke Breathed....


----------



## Dr.G.

PORK CHOPS

In a zoo in California , a mother tiger gave birth to a rare set of triplet tiger cubs. Unfortunately, due to complications in the pregnancy, the cubs were born prematurely and due to their tiny size, they died shortly after birth

The mother tiger after recovering from the delivery, suddenly started to decline in health, although physically she was fine. The veterinarians felt that the loss of her litter had causedthe tigress to fall into a depression. The doctors decided that if the tigress could surrogateanother mother's cubs, perhaps she would improve.

After checking with many other zoos across the country, the depressing news was that there were no tiger cubs of the right age to introduce to the mourning mother. The veterinarians decided to try something that had never been tried in a zoo environment. Sometimes a mother of one species will take on the care of a different species. The only 'orphans' that could be found quickly, were a litter of weanling pigs. The zookeepers and vets wrapped the piglets in tiger skin and placed the babies around the mother tiger. Would they become cubs or pork chops?? Take a look...

Why can't the rest of the world get along?


----------



## CubaMark

*Epic response to a cranky letter about paper airplanes in a sports stadium*

*From 1974, a brief and touching correspondence between a season's ticket-holding Cleveland Browns fan and the stadium management:*



> I am one of your season ticket holders who attends or tries to attend every game. It appears one of the pastimes of several fans has become the sailing of paper airplanes generally made out of the game program. As you know, there is the risk of serious eye injury and perhaps an ear injury as a result of such airplanes. I am sure that this has been called to your attention and that several of your ushers and policemen witnessed the same.




(BoingBoing)


----------



## rgray

*British humour...*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## CubaMark

Good find, rgray. The reference to Orange might go over some heads, but a great final gag....


----------



## SINC

That was funny! :clap:


----------



## KC4

sinc said:


> that was funny! :clap:


+1


----------



## SINC

A couple I ran across today:


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## rgray




----------



## The Doug




----------



## tilt

Found this today 

http://175proof.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/image001.jpg


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Found this today
> 
> http://175proof.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/image001.jpg


Now it makes sense ............. perfectly clear logic.


----------



## macdoodle

tilt said:


> Found this today
> 
> http://175proof.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/image001.jpg


:clap::clap: that is too funny, and sadly it makes sense...  

Here is my' funny' for today...


----------



## iLabmAn

*Life done video game style?*

Brilliant.

YouTube - DAN the MAN


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## KC4




----------



## tilt

KC4 said:


> View attachment 18057


You're the weakest link; goodbye! (said in my best Anne Robinson impression)


----------



## tilt

Found this today


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## eMacMan

Interesting! Exploder 8 which I am using at a public library does not display the attachments.tptptptp


----------



## Greenman

...


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Code Quality*

The Only Proper Measurement


----------



## Lichen Software

*It's Only Purpose*

Is to hold itself up


----------



## Lichen Software

*Introducing*

The Beard Hat


----------



## Lichen Software

*Never too old*

to learn new tricks


----------



## CubaMark

Monty Python's John Cleese educates Americans on football.

(anybody know how to embed SNOTR videos like YouTube? Direct download to the FLV file here)


----------



## Lichen Software

*I understand*

The secret of Calvin and Hobbs


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark

*I had thought about putting this in the gun control thread, but I'll let one slide...*


----------



## ehMax

CubaMark said:


> Monty Python's John Cleese educates Americans on football.
> 
> (anybody know how to embed SNOTR videos like YouTube? Direct download to the FLV file here)


:lmao: :lmao:

Standing ovation!!!! :clap:


----------



## ehMax

Lichen Software said:


> The secret of Calvin and Hobbs


That's awesome! Want to find a high res version of that to make my desktop pic.


----------



## Bjornbro




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Lichen Software

SINC said:


> .


Ohh ... So dark ... So true


----------



## Lichen Software

*Goggle is your friend*



ehMax said:


> That's awesome! Want to find a high res version of that to make my desktop pic.


I do not know if it is high enough res. However, there appear to be several by the same guy here and maybe you can put together a montage.

calvin and hobbes painting - Google Search


----------



## iLabmAn

YouTube - Mars is amazing


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Dr.G.

The Doug said:


>


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Actually, I have seen some answers like this when I taught grade six.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## eMacMan

*Montana Rest Stop*

A day later and the image would have been complete with yellow snow.

Reluctantly I have removed my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## SINC

Retired guys keyboard:


----------



## Bjornbro

*(iPhone killer) The best Nokia camera-phone I've ever seen...*


----------



## Bjornbro

*Cool (no pun intended) fan mod for computer towers...*


----------



## The Doug

This bit on The Onion today is a hoot.


----------



## SINC

How very true . . .


----------



## rgray

*Ventriloquist, no dummy*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## monokitty

...


----------



## Rob

Loved the ventriloquist routine!


----------



## CubaMark

*Ice fishing... with rockets!* 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






At first I thought it was cool, thinking the rocket was tied to the line. Then I thought it would be cruel to tie the rocket to the line. Now I know it's not, but it still is, so that's alright. 

(Mount Holly Mayor's Office via BoingBoing)


----------



## KC4

Hmm, at that price who cares if they're a bag?
If they can cook, I'll buy two!
In fact, I may even splurge and get some for my friends. (I just won't tell them about the deal I got...nor the bag part...noooooo...) 
(Panago Pizza promotion I spotted today) 

While supplies last!


----------



## SINC

So that's how they do it!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> So that's how they do it!


YouTube - Inherit The Wind - Spencer Tracy Speech

YouTube - Evolution vs Religion

YouTube - Inherit the Wind - The Age of Rocks


----------



## rgray

Something you pass around.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Stickers*

I love vehicle stickers


----------



## Lichen Software

Suddenly


----------



## Lichen Software

*I never thought of it...*

but it's true


----------



## Dr T

Incongruity.


----------



## Dr T

This is only humourous to those of us who live on the Wet Coast. In the Rest of Canada, it is daily reality.


----------



## Dr.G.

klokeid said:


> This is only humourous to those of us who live on the Wet Coast. In the Rest of Canada, it is daily reality.


All too true.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr T

Some animals


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Dr.G.

The Doug said:


>


"Obstables" are always standing in the way of those with dyslexia and dysgraphia ............ but they usually don't work at the newspaper.


----------



## ehMax

Cheater!


----------



## iLabmAn

*New: Breakthrough product from Apple!!!*

Download...er...buy it now!


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## CubaMark

Heh heh heh heh heh....


----------



## Dr.G.

Ottawaman said:


>


Good one, O-man. :clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr T

*Don't park here overnight*

There should be a sign that reads, Do not park here overnight, no matter who you are.


----------



## Dr T

*Don't*

Don't.


----------



## SINC

hmmm . . .


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> hmmm . . .


It may just be that I am ignorant, but I fail to see any humour or even relevance in that picture. whoever spent all that time photoshopping that image, I wish they had included an explanation for idiots like me.

Cheers


----------



## Dr T

tilt said:


> It may just be that I am ignorant, but I fail to see any humour or even relevance in that picture. whoever spent all that time photoshopping that image, I wish they had included an explanation for idiots like me.
> 
> Cheers


I agree. I am baffled.


----------



## winwintoo

It's from the movie "I, Robot" starring Will Smith.

Image here

Margaret


----------



## rgray

Meh..... :yawn:


----------



## SINC

Better?


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Greenman

...


----------



## macdoodle

*Look Who's Laughing at You???*

Who has the last laugh!! :lmao:


----------



## eMacMan

macdoodle said:


> Who has the last laugh!! :lmao:


Paul McCartney still cringes every time he see that shot.


----------



## fjnmusic

!


----------



## fjnmusic

!!


----------



## fjnmusic

!!!


----------



## fjnmusic

!!!!


----------



## fjnmusic

5!


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

Oh, really . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oh, really . . .


Sad, but all too true for many Americans.


----------



## Lichen Software

Dr.G. said:


> Sad, but all too true for many Americans.


Don't dis the Americans too hard Dr. G. The difference between them and a lot of others is that they are free to wear it on their sleeve (or up on their poster). Others sit there in smug satisfaction while they lock up the idiots in a closet ('cept they don't just catch the idiots - they catch anyone who is "different").

Back to our regularly scheduled humour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lichen Software said:


> Don't dis the Americans too hard Dr. G. The difference between them and a lot of others is that they are free to wear it on their sleeve (or up on their poster). Others sit there in smug satisfaction while they lock up the idiots in a closet ('cept they don't just catch the idiots - they catch anyone who is "different").
> 
> Back to our regularly scheduled humour.


I hear you, LS. Keep in mind that I was born and raised in the US of A. Still have my New York City accent, even after all these years in Canada and becoming a Canadian citizen. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## rgray

*In Some Parts Of The U.S. "*******" Is Actually Considered A Religion*








In Some Parts Of The U.S. "*******" Is Actually Considered A Religion | The Smoking Gun


----------



## The Doug

That's funny, I always thought it was just a malady.


----------



## rgray

The Doug said:


> That's funny, I always thought it was just a malady.


........ or a philosophy.  or maybe a diagnosis.


----------



## Lichen Software

The Doug said:


> That's funny, I always thought it was just a malady.





rgray said:


> ........ or a philosophy.  or maybe a diagnosis.


Apparently it takes great faith to be that way


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## macdoodle

Hmmm,Cake anyone? Get a photo first!!


----------



## Ottawaman

Cool cake!


----------



## Lawrence

O.K.

Hold your gut in

Love animals?

Take a looky at this

Damn, Wish it was a You Tube, It's that funny, Oh stop, I've got stitches....Ow!


----------



## macdoodle

Too cute!! I loved the whole thing but that wee bird at the end is hilarious!! 
Any idea what kind it is??


----------



## winwintoo

dolawren said:


> O.K.
> 
> Hold your gut in
> 
> Love animals?
> 
> Take a looky at this
> 
> Damn, Wish it was a You Tube, It's that funny, Oh stop, I've got stitches....Ow!


Search for "animal voiceovers" on YouTube, there are a whole bunch of them. While you're there, search for "we are apple" for some early Apple joy.

Sorry, I'm on my iPad and posting links is a pain but you're going to go there and waste most of the morning anyway...........beejacon beejacon beejacon

Margaret


----------



## screature




----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


>


beejaconbeejacon


----------



## jamesB




----------



## eMacMan

jamesB said:


>


Could also be considered proof positive of Manufacturers greed. Bigger prices and less material.


----------



## screature

eMacMan said:


> Could also be considered proof positive of Manufacturers greed. Bigger prices and less material.


Or it could be an indication of men's desire to see more of women's attributes and womens willingness to accommodate men's desire.


----------



## rgray

screature said:


> Or it could be an indication of men's desire to see more of women's attributes and womens willingness to accommodate men's desire.


..... Or a global fabric shortage...


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## The Doug




----------



## rgray

*An update is available for your computer*


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> .


Huh? What am I missing here?

Cheers


----------



## Sonal

tilt said:


> Huh? What am I missing here?
> 
> Cheers


One of 'em has The Flash, and the other does not.


----------



## macdoodle

tilt said:


> Huh? What am I missing here?
> 
> Cheers


Maybe the person they are sitting on!!


----------



## SINC

tilt said:


> Huh? What am I missing here?
> 
> Cheers


If you mean the iPhone, Sonal nailed it "no flash".

If you mean the family shot on the couch, check under the brown slacks of the woman on the right as per macdoodle's good eyes!


----------



## tilt

Sonal said:


> One of 'em has The Flash, and the other does not.


Nope, that's not the picture I was talking about...



macdoodle said:


> Maybe the person they are sitting on!!





SINC said:


> If you mean the family shot on the couch, check under the brown slacks of the woman on the right as per macdoodle's good eyes!


...this is the one. And yes, I am blind 

Cheers


----------



## SINC

tilt said:


> Nope, that's not the picture I was talking about...
> 
> ...this is the one. And yes, I am blind
> 
> Cheers


Hope you're an Angry Birds player then!


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

Canadian protest . . .


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Canadian protest . . .


:lmao::lmao::clap::clap:


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> Hope you're an Angry Birds player then!


I do not play computer games 

Cheers


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

tilt said:


> I do not play computer games
> 
> Cheers


Angry Birds isn't so much a game as it is a necessity of life. Buy it, you will thank me.


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## The Doug




----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doug said:


> .


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## JAMG

How to start trouble on a sci-fi forum...


----------



## SINC

Large fries on the side please . . .


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## kps

Ceiling mural in a smoker's lounge:


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Ceiling mural in a smoker's lounge:


Good one, kps. It's just a matter of time ............ XX)

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Is the kid's nickname Lefty?


----------



## DempsyMac

spent way too much time in this app!


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SoyMac

CubaMark said:


> RE: *"Profession, As Determined By Height Of Pants"*


To make this a _Canadian_ comic, replace, "Urkel", with "Ed Grimley" .


----------



## KC4




----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> View attachment 18855


:lmao::clap:


----------



## SINC

The life of a chicken in three takes:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The life of a chicken in three takes:


Good one, Sinc .......... and very true. :lmao::clap:


----------



## AlexSno

Hate this KFC commercials )


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Lawrence

Billboard shot using my iPhone today while out shopping on the Danforth in Toronto.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> .


Very true, Sinc. Very true.


----------



## SINC

Interesting choice of shirt:


----------



## AlexSno

A common this one above is just sad


----------



## The Doug




----------



## KC4

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

/facepalm


----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> .


Cute. I remember when these old fashioned Pet Rocks were all the craze.


----------



## Lichen Software

SINC said:


> .


OMG - It's even more useful than the original Pet Rock. :-D


----------



## Ottawaman

I'd rather have a firewire pet rock


----------



## Macfury

I dare you to click on this link:

Famous Teresa rae Butler-Milwaukeeauthor (Teresa Rae Butler- WISCONSINs Urban Author-) on Myspace

Possibly the ugliest site I've seen all year.


----------



## The Doug

Macfury said:


> I dare you to click on this link:
> 
> Famous Teresa rae Butler-Milwaukeeauthor (Teresa Rae Butler- WISCONSINs Urban Author-) on Myspace
> 
> Possibly the ugliest site I've seen all year.


Good gawd, I thought this one was the worst I'd ever seen (thanks to a friend in the U.S. forwarding me the URL) but now I am not so sure.


----------



## Ottawaman

*EXCLUSIVE: The new 20$ bill design!*


----------



## Dr.G.

Ottawaman said:


> *EXCLUSIVE: The new 20$ bill design!*


Cool. Far better than Andrew Jackson on the US $20. Of course, our new slogan needs a bit of fine tuning -- "In Harper we Trust ........... All others pay cash." This does not have quite the ring as "In God We Trust".


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> I dare you to click on this link:
> 
> Famous Teresa rae Butler-Milwaukeeauthor (Teresa Rae Butler- WISCONSINs Urban Author-) on Myspace
> 
> Possibly the ugliest site I've seen all year.


BAHAHAHA!

Tried the link, was immediately sent to a nice, uncluttered page telling me that my browser (Camino 1.6.7) is unsupported.

BAHAHAHA!


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

Tiger being Tiger?


----------



## SINC

Taking directions too far.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## macdoodle

*little red riding bear... X between Goldilocks and Little Red Riding Hood*

Who's that sleeping in MY bed??? Could it be a big bad wolf hound... ??


----------



## The Doug




----------



## fjnmusic




----------



## CubaMark

(Tom the Dancing Bug)


----------



## The Doug

*Haarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark

Sad, but true, SINC - at least the action of "bringing it". The "democracy" part is highly debatable...


----------



## SINC

Ham Solo


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doug said:


> .


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Miss Idaho?


----------



## DR Hannon

A Close-to-complete Ideology and Religion sh*t List
Taoism:	**** happens.
Confucianism:	Confucius say, "**** happens."
Buddhism:	If **** happens, it isn't really ****.
Zen Buddhism:	**** is, and is not.
Zen Buddhism #2:	What is the sound of **** happening?
Hinduism:	This **** has happened before.
Islam:	If **** happens, it is the will of Allah.
Islam #2:	If **** happens, kill the person responsible.
Islam #3:	If **** happens, blame Israel.
Catholicism:	If **** happens, you deserve it.
Protestantism:	Let **** happen to someone else.
Presbyterian:	This **** was bound to happen.
Episcopalian:	It's not so bad if **** happens, as long as you serve the right wine with it.
Methodist:	It's not so bad if **** happens, as long as you serve grape juice with it.
Congregationalist:	**** that happens to one person is just as good as **** that happens to another.
Unitarian:	**** that happens to one person is just as bad as **** that happens to another.
Lutheran:	If **** happens, don't talk about it.
Fundamentalism:	If **** happens, you will go to hell, unless you are born again. (Amen!)
Fundamentalism #2:	If **** happens to a televangelist, it's okay.
Fundamentalism #3:	**** must be born again.
Judaism:	Why does this **** always happen to us?
Calvinism:	**** happens because you don't work.
Seventh Day Adventism:	No **** shall happen on Saturday.
Creationism:	God made all ****.
Secular Humanism:	**** evolves.
Christian Science:	When **** happens, don't call a doctor -pray.
Christian Science #2:	**** happening is all in your mind.
Unitarianism:	Come let us reason together about this ****.
Quakers:	Let us not fight over this ****.
Utopianism:	This **** does not stink.
Darwinism:	This **** was once food.
Capitalism:	That's MY ****.
Communism:	It's everybody's ****.
Feminism:	Men are ****.
Chauvanism:	We may be ****, but you can't live without us...
Commercialism:	Let's package this ****.
Impressionism:	From a distance, **** looks like a garden.
Idolism:	Let's bronze this ****.
Existentialism:	**** doesn't happen; **** IS.
Existentialism #2:	What is ****, anyway?
Stoicism:	This **** is good for me.
Hedonism:	There is nothing like a good **** happening!
Mormonism:	God sent us this ****.
Mormonism #2:	This **** is going to happen again.
Wiccan:	An it harm none, let **** happen.
Scientology:	If **** happens, see "Dianetics", p.157.
Jehovah's Witnesses:	>Knock< >Knock< **** happens.
Jehovah's Witnesses #2:	May we have a moment of your time to show you some of our ****?
Jehovah's Witnesses #3:	**** has been prophesied and is imminent; only the righteous shall survive its happening.
Moonies:	Only really happy **** happens.
Hare Krishna:	**** happens, rama rama.
Rastafarianism:	Let's smoke this ****!
Zoroastrianism:	**** happens half on the time.
Church of SubGenius:	BoB ****s.
Practical:	Deal with **** one day at a time.
Agnostic:	**** might have happened; then again, maybe not.
Agnostic #2:	Did someone ****?
Agnostic #3:	What is this ****?
Satanism:	SNEPPAH TIHS.
Atheism:	What ****?
Atheism #2:	I can't believe this ****!
Nihilism: No ****.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## da_jonesy

Zod...


----------



## rgray

Language warning..... (YMMV )




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## KC4

^^^^

Nowhere Man, the world is at your command, option, escape.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## The Doug




----------



## Dr.G.

The Doug said:


>


:lmao::lmao::lmao: Very true ...........


----------



## KC4

*The bigger the vehicle, the smaller....*

...oh, wait...


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> ...oh, wait...


:lmao:


----------



## Lichen Software

I don't know why I smile every time I look at this


----------



## Dr.G.

Lichen Software said:


> I don't know why I smile every time I look at this


"Tell it to the Marines", LS. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## JAMG

*Election wisdom*

Nugget of truthiness...


----------



## SINC

*Install delayed . . . please wait.

Installation failed. Please try again. 404 error: Season not found.

Season "Spring" cannot be located. The season you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable. Please try again.*


----------



## Dr.G.

:lmao:



JAMG said:


> Nugget of truthiness...


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> *Install delayed . . . please wait.
> 
> Installation failed. Please try again. 404 error: Season not found.
> 
> Season "Spring" cannot be located. The season you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable. Please try again.*


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Sad, but all too true ........... although not in the GTA or BC.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> *Install delayed . . . please wait.
> 
> Installation failed. Please try again. 404 error: Season not found.
> 
> Season "Spring" cannot be located. The season you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable. Please try again.*


Almost had me rolling on the floor then I remembered the four fresh inches awaiting my shovels.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> .


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::clap:


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## JAMG

Sorry...but I like this...
:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Think anyone told them how you actually spell peonies?


----------



## Rps

You think one could dicker with the price?


----------



## tilt

SINC said:


> Think anyone told them how you actually spell peonies?


Does Loretta(?) Bobbitt (sp?) own this nursery by any chance?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Think anyone told them how you actually spell peonies?


----------



## Dr.G.

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


tilt said:


> Does Loretta(?) Bobbitt (sp?) own this nursery by any chance?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> You think one could dicker with the price?



beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

What happened to family values that used to be displayed in this thread????? Think of the children.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## monokitty




----------



## boukman2

*proof obama was born in somalia!*

finally, the truth!


----------



## CubaMark

That's what they call "Birther Bait"


----------



## Lichen Software

*Peonies*

Peonies ... Wait what...


----------



## Lichen Software

*An Old Song*

Two out of three ain't bad


----------



## CubaMark

Now, here's an idea....


----------



## SINC

Appetizing, non?


----------



## Ottawaman

North Korea Tourism Video






+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> .


Oooooooh! Saw it already.

On your blog!


----------



## SINC

Makes me wonder where the abnormal ones are.


----------



## jamesB

SINC said:


> Makes me wonder where the abnormal ones are.


Here in BC, they use the alias "RCMP"


----------



## Ottawaman

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## KC4

*Are you Singe?*








Plenty Offish is now seeking those who have been burned in past relationships!


----------



## The Doug

Or they are looking for monkeys from Paris.


----------



## KC4

"La belle dame recherche le compagnon avec une grande banane."​


----------



## SINC

Hmmm . . .


----------



## boukman2

*more pics of layton's massage parlour escape!!*

new pics of jack layton and his mysterious brothel, er, innocent massage parlour incident!!


----------



## Ottawaman

Lame


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## Lichen Software

See, he's just as pretty as he always was


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> .


:lmao::lmao::lmao:
Looks like the real thing.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## JAMG

too soon?


----------



## KC4

The Doug said:


>


Clearly out of his depth of field, but at least he had the right dapper shirt priority.


----------



## fjnmusic

JAMG said:


> too soon?


She gives good knee, apparently. :lmao:


----------



## Greenman

...


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

Smart kid . . .


----------



## iLabmAn

Not appropriate!


----------



## Jason H

Honest Logos


----------



## SINC

Yep . . .


----------



## KC4

Hee hee..Yeah, printers can be such drama queens, can't they? 

"To print, or not to print..."


----------



## The Doug

*Today's Statistics Courtesy of The Onion*

.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Don't troll old guys*

they still have a bite


----------



## fjnmusic

The Doug said:


> .


-1

Hey now—I'm a big Billy Joel fan!


----------



## tilt

Lichen Software said:


> they still have a bite


And like Sheldon Cooper says in "Big Bang Theory" - Bazinga! 

Cheers


----------



## SINC

How the word came to be . . .


----------



## SINC

You have to say it fast . . .


----------



## SINC

Aw what the heck, here's another . . .


----------



## Macfury

See, even Billy Joel could come up with _Allentown,_ and _the Onion_ respoectfully acknowledges this.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Bjornbro

iPhone case of Steve Jobs in carbonite:


----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## FeXL

The Doug said:


>


As an advice columnist, there are at least two other alternatives I would have offered...


----------



## DempsyMac

FeXL said:


> As an advice columnist, there are at least two other alternatives I would have offered...


and those would be....


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Lichen Software

*There's Crazy*

And then there's Bat**** Crazy ... But the helmet will save him


----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## FeXL

DempsyMac said:


> and those would be....


Can't. Family board...


----------



## ehMax

FeXL said:


> Can't. Family board...


Thank you for your discretion.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## KC4

Yes, exactly. Here here!
We ehMacians have our rules of decorum.
If you can't beat 'em, join 'em, I say!


----------



## fjnmusic

Thought I recognized that style…


----------



## The Doug




----------



## KC4

Dinner size, with salted rim please!
¡Buen Provecho!


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> Thought I recognized that style…


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

Just had to post this one:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just had to post this one:


:lmao::lmao::clap::clap::lmao:


----------



## The Doug




----------



## KC4

..or leave shoes filled with dry ice...


----------



## SoyMac

KC4 said:


> ..or leave shoes filled with dry ice...


Classic!


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## SINC

Working or not?


----------



## boukman2

*where?*

but, but, he has to be there!


----------



## irontree

What transpired after Macho Man found out that there were no Slim Jim's in heaven lol!


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> .


:lmao::lmao::lmao:beejacon


----------



## jamesB




----------



## Ena

Hope this isn't a repeat.


----------



## boukman2

*pirates*

pirates


----------



## SINC

Omg!


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## SINC

This one made me laugh out loud. :lmao:


----------



## iLabmAn

*What I expect to see when I click on the "do you remember when" links...*

http://i.imgur.com/cL1k9.jpg


----------



## hayesk

iLabmAn said:


> http://i.imgur.com/cL1k9.jpg


That Bob-it game on the bottom right is still sold in stores.


----------



## Dr T

SINC said:


> This one made me laugh out loud. :lmao:


I see that the filename is oldlady.jpg. 

But is this visual humour about the "old lady" or more about the other stereotype?


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## KC4




----------



## JAMG

The Empire strikes back made no sense...


----------



## CubaMark

A probable *LOL*, at the very least, a *GLAF* (Grinning Like A Fool)

_Leonard Nimoy, like you've never seen him...
_




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## fjnmusic

That was friggin' awesome! Like x 10!! :clap:


----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## KC4

Cashier: Would you like a bag for any of this? 

Guy: No thanks, I prefer to mulch.


----------



## SINC

Uh, no, but thanks anyway . . .


----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark

*More poignant than humourous, but what the hay....*


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC

A real basketball fan . . .


----------



## ehMax

Fell off my chair laughing at this tweet.


----------



## rgray




----------



## CubaMark

So buddy gets a ticket in NYC for not riding his bike in the bike lane. Cop says: you always gotta be in the bike lane. So, fine, buddy decides to drive *only* in the bike lane as ordered. Hilarity ensues.

Watch the video:
*Always Bike in the Bike Lane? Seriously?*


----------



## The Doug




----------



## KC4

Fair warning: View at your own risk - this song may contain a dangerous earworm...




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## The Doug




----------



## wonderings




----------



## The Doug




----------



## The Doug




----------



## KC4

*Spotted at the gym today...*

Well, some of the exercises we do _are_ somewhat cruel and unusual....


----------



## SoyMac

Quebec drivers ...


----------



## speckledmind




----------



## The Doug

*NO, You're Not The Only One...*


----------



## ehMax

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaOVNqA7lBA

Reaction from racer in green is too funny. :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## rgray

*Browser wars*


----------



## CubaMark

*rgray:* _excellent _


----------



## The Doug




----------



## The Doug




----------



## The Doug




----------



## monokitty

CubaMark said:


> So buddy gets a ticket in NYC for not riding his bike in the bike lane. Cop says: you always gotta be in the bike lane. So, fine, buddy decides to drive *only* in the bike lane as ordered. Hilarity ensues.
> 
> Watch the video:
> *Always Bike in the Bike Lane? Seriously?*


That's less funny as the cyclist is a moron. 'nough said.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## hayesk

Lars said:


> That's less funny as the cyclist is a moron. 'nough said.


He's only a moron for not contesting the ticket.


----------



## rgray

Cutting up watermelon....











> picnics and watermelon go hand and hand. Why not cut a watermelon with a chain saw because after all its so hard to cut with a knife…


----------



## SINC

Oh so true . . .


----------



## SINC

Screen with envy?


----------



## fjnmusic

rgray said:


> Cutting up watermelon....


That could easily become finger food.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

*Reason the complaints are low*


----------



## SINC

Hmmmmmmm . . .


----------



## fjnmusic

^ ^ ^ ^

SINC, man, where do you find these things? :clap:


----------



## SINC

Once a newsman, always a newsman. We have our sources.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## mrjimmy

So which is it?


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC

Universal Serial Bus (USB for short)


----------



## JAMG

Hmmmm...:heybaby:


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## imnothng

The Doug said:


> .


LOL, that was the very first picture posted in this thread.


----------



## The Doug

Heh. Indeed you're right! What comes around, goes around...


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## fjnmusic




----------



## SINC

Beat the heat . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


>


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Beat the heat . . .


All too true, Sinc.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## SoyMac

The Doug said:


>


I'm trying to remember whether Chewbacca listens to a Walkman, or an iPod.


----------



## fjnmusic

SoyMac said:


> I'm trying to remember whether Chewbacca listens to a Walkman, or an iPod.


I find it curious that Han Solo sits in the left hand seat, American Style, but the cockpit is on the far right of the Millenium Falcon, British style (British automobile anyway). And for what it's worth, Han Shot First.


----------



## MannyP Design

fjnmusic said:


> I find it curious that Han Solo sits in the left hand seat, American Style, but the cockpit is on the far right of the Millenium Falcon, British style (British automobile anyway). And for what it's worth, Han Shot First.


Isn't that the typical seating arrangement for pilots? It's been my understanding that the pilot is always seated on the left and the co-pilot on the right.


----------



## screature

MannyP Design said:


> Isn't that the typical seating arrangement for pilots? It's been my understanding that the pilot is always seated on the left and the co-pilot on the right.


Yep that is what I have seen to be the standard for aircraft as well.


----------



## fjnmusic

MannyP Design said:


> Isn't that the typical seating arrangement for pilots? It's been my understanding that the pilot is always seated on the left and the co-pilot on the right.


True dat, but it's the placement of the cockpit on the far right of the vessel I find weird, like a British automobile. Most planes have the cockpit in the front centre of the plane. I'm just saying.


----------



## MannyP Design

fjnmusic said:


> True dat, but it's the placement of the cockpit on the far right of the vessel I find weird, like a British automobile. Most planes have the cockpit in the front centre of the plane. I'm just saying.


Logic goes out the window when the ship in question was inspired by a hamburger that had an olive on the side.


----------



## The Doug

Who the hell eats olives with their hamburger anyway?


----------



## Lichen Software

MannyP Design said:


> Logic goes out the window when the ship in question was inspired by a hamburger that had an olive on the side.





The Doug said:


> Who the hell eats olives with their hamburger anyway?



Ummm ... Never had a hamberg pizza with the works ... guilty pleasure... ******* Gastronomy... sorry


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## screature

^^^ This is humorous...? Chip on shoulder much?


----------



## CubaMark

Sheesh - thread cops all over the place today.

Find me another appropriate thread, and I'll move it.

...when I get back from a weekend away from you people.


----------



## SINC

More irony than humour to me CM, but not an all bad choice in terms of where to place it. I quit using plastic in our motor home the day I found a complete silverware set for $5 at a garage sale. Been washing them ever since.

Now, back to the subject of the thread, perhaps some of us need one of these today?


----------



## mrjimmy

These are great.

Hopefully this is the right thread.

Cat Dog Stoop | Babelgum


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## screature

CubaMark said:


> Sheesh - thread cops all over the place today.
> 
> Find me another appropriate thread, and I'll move it.
> 
> ...when I get back from a weekend away from you people.


I was just in a bad mood I guess... my apologies.


----------



## jamesB

The guy next in line sure looks happy.


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> More irony than humour to me CM, but not an all bad choice in terms of where to place it. I quit using plastic in our motor home the day I found a complete silverware set for $5 at a garage sale. Been washing them ever since.


I have never seen a plastic spoon used at a home, except when we re-use plastic spoons that have made it here after they migrate from take-out.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Battle Dachschund*

For Dr. G.


----------



## Lichen Software

*A Cell Phone I can relate to*

Senior Cell


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark

_*I'm a BIG fan of the Oatmeal...*_

*"State of the Internet Summer 2011"*


----------



## Dr.G.

Lichen Software said:


> For Dr. G.


Merci, mon ami. Yes, our doxies live by the code of "Death before Dishonor". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Lichen Software

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, mon ami. Yes, our doxies live by the code of "Death before Dishonor". Paix, mon ami.


On a serious note, in an area of large agressive dogs, chain mail could be a life saver.


----------



## BigDL

McDonalds views on the complexity of PC vs. Mac and the use of WIFI at its restaurants.










McDonalds WIFI Guide article


----------



## Dr.G.

Lichen Software said:


> On a serious note, in an area of large agressive dogs, chain mail could be a life saver.


An interesting point, LS. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## rgray

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Cue the theme song from Jaws ...................


----------



## steviewhy

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## rgray

*Good things come to those who wait - Guinness*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

The French army knife:


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

We've all done it . . .


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Dr.G.

The Doug said:


>


:lmao::clap::lmao:

Oooppps.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Ottawaman

New feature on Google Maps- just for Montreal!


----------



## jamesB

I suspect that most of todays generation would not even notice these errors, judging from the way they correspond, which is more then likely why the mistakes were made to start with.



The Doug said:


>


----------



## SINC

Seems logical enough


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## rgray




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## KC4




----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


>


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> .


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Post . . .


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## SINC

Hehehe


----------



## SINC

Hmmmm


----------



## The Doug




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## jamesB

And here I thought the 19th was the watering hole...


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


>


Who has time to read all those signs while driving???


----------



## SINC

Hmm, stock photo miscue perhaps?


----------



## The Doug

New Quebec roadsigns...


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doug said:


> New Quebec roadsigns...


Sadly, this is becoming all too true. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Car not found . . .


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Lichen Software

*Finally*

They've arrived !!


----------



## Dr.G.

Lichen Software said:


> They've arrived !!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Burloak

*Mr Potato...!*

Yesterday I reached into my potato bin and found that a couple had sprouted. You won't believe it but one on them looked like this!!! Absolutely incredible! I assured you that the photo has not been doctored in any way. He looks happy doesn't he?


----------



## SoyMac

Burloak said:


> Yesterday I reached into my potato bin and found that a couple had sprouted. ...


In Photo One, to me he looks like he's surfing.


----------



## Lichen Software

Burloak said:


> Yesterday I reached into my potato bin and found that a couple had sprouted. You won't believe it but one on them looked like this!!! Absolutely incredible! I assured you that the photo has not been doctored in any way. He looks happy doesn't he?


Looks like a happy little fellow. I say it's off to the Potato Marketing Board for an animated short?


----------



## CubaMark

I can see it now... Produced in co-operation with the Prince Edward Island Film & Video Fund.... _*Bud the Spud in 3D*_!


----------



## Paddy

You could sell it on eBay!


----------



## JAMG

*Warning...*

Hey Margaret Attwood....

Fight the real problem with North American literacy...


----------



## SINC

Google - UK


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Cartoon by the, like AWESOME, Dan Piraro.

I posted this cartoon from 2004 because it always stuck with me as something that was closer to a prescient view of the future, rather than an improbable joke. Now I think Dan's date of 2025 might be a wee bit conservative.

I heard a mid-30s opera singer interviewed today and she said, "So I talked to the musical director and he was all like, "What?". 

Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## SINC

Guess what?


----------



## Dr.G.

JAMG said:


> Hey Margaret Attwood....
> 
> Fight the real problem with North American literacy...


:clap::lmao::clap:

All too true about this show and many others, JAMG. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## fjnmusic

The Doug said:


>


Your high five greeting is not logical.


----------



## fjnmusic

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## JAMG

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::lmao::clap:
> 
> All too true about this show and many others, JAMG. Paix, mon ami.


I knew you would like that one...


----------



## Dr.G.

JAMG said:


> I knew you would like that one...


Great minds think alike ............ and laugh at similar things. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC

Tee Hee . . .


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark

See the full strip at The Oatmeal.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


>


All too true, CM.


----------



## iLabmAn

*Data rap*

Lieutenant Commander Data Raps About His Cat [VIDEO]


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Pet Missing?*

Don't blame us


----------



## The Doug




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## screature

^^^ Do you know what country that is in if it is a real sign... too funny.


----------



## SINC

screature said:


> ^^^ Do you know what country that is in if it is a real sign... too funny.


Sorry, I don't, just stumbled across it and thought it would fit well here.


----------



## Trose

screature said:


> ^^^ Do you know what country that is in if it is a real sign... too funny.


Well, I just googled recombobulation and this article came up first: Airport draws smiles with 'recombobulation area'. That picture doesn't exactly match the ones in the article though (black text on white instead of white text on black).


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

Who said there's no 'i' in team?


----------



## ehMax

My daughter had tons of funnies on her Facebook page. This one sent me through the roof laughing.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## fjnmusic




----------



## ehMax

...........


----------



## The Doug




----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## friend

iPhone umbilical cord charger. 
It's just so wrong. XX)


----------



## The Doug




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark

*
Humorous, yes - but I think it would feel great!*



_*(Not if you have cats, of course....)*_


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Lichen Software

*You Finally Found It*

Cubamark ... we have been looking for years .... It's Geek Beach



CubaMark said:


> *
> Humorous, yes - but I think it would feel great!*
> 
> 
> 
> _*(Not if you have cats, of course....)*_


----------



## Macfury

.


----------



## irontree




----------



## monokitty

Re: Changes to Facebook:


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## Lawrence

Found at Juxtapoz website


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## steviewhy

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## friend

:clap:


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## irontree

Spotted the other week at Giant Tiger... I wonder if these will make all your favourite artists sound like Elvis??


----------



## WCraig

irontree said:


> Spotted the other week at Giant Tiger... I wonder if these will make all your favourite artists sound like Elvis??
> View attachment 21499



Thank you. Thank you very much!






You knew it was coming!!


----------



## Lawrence

In - Bread Cat


----------



## SINC

Hehehe


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## JAMG

*Husbands... Take note...*

If You are already wrong, don't make it worse...


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## Dr T

CubaMark said:


>


Capitalism is obviously fun. Also it makes a bagload of money for a few people, and we pay attention to them, not to the many more millions who are damned poor as a result of capitalism.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC: Is that part of Rick Perry's environmental platform?


----------



## Lichen Software

I don't know where you got this, but it reminds me of a post off Reddit where a woman was asking if the fact that her and her boyfriend were white and her baby was black that her boyfriend was cheating on her... Much the same intellectual capacity ... or lack thereof

The part about hunting mourning doves is just icing on the cake.


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> .


Unfortunately you can fool too many of the people too much of the time.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## friend

Are there no artist anymore or have they resign from the dating seen?


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SoyMac

Good Motto:


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Lawrence

.


----------



## friend

:clap::clap:


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## JAMG

*Effective Communication Skills*

Pardon the profanity, but...


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

Shopping for videos with that special lady . . .


----------



## SINC

How pumpkin pies are made:


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## iLabmAn

http://i.imgur.com/EYhb4.jpgv


----------



## CubaMark

*iLabmAn*, the photo of Andre is a nice touch....


----------



## KC4

CubaMark said:


> *iLabmAn*, the photo of Andre is a nice touch....


Yup, agreed. And the one of Peter Falk.


----------



## CubaMark

KC4 said:


> Yup, agreed. And the one of Peter Falk.


Good eye! I had to go back and look for him...


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark

Um.... I think the idea of this is great, but the execution leaves a lot to be desired. Somebody get me rewrite! (and fire the advert company that did this):





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.










+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






(via CBC)


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## Lawrence

Ron English goes to the cereal aisle...
Source: Juxtapoz


----------



## screature

Just to add...


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

Couldn't resist one more . . .


----------



## KC4




----------



## fjnmusic

We are the other 99%


----------



## The Doug

*Wtf?!*


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## johnp

I'll take some cheese with that.


----------



## rgray




----------



## Dr.G.

I hate spelling bees .........


----------



## fjnmusic

Even superheroes get the blues sometimes…


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## johnp

Ride 'em froggy!!


----------



## ehMax

Should be real signs.


----------



## rgray

*Carlsberg stunts with bikers in cinema*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






'Beer adverts usually follow the same storyline about who has the coldest chilling system, the best sports offers or the hottest models but a new campaign from Carlsberg is highly original and features a night out at the cinema. It’s a guerrilla campaign that is secretly filmed and features a cinema full of burly scary looking men with the only 2 seats in the place being sold to unsuspecting couples. As you’ll see from the video below most of the people who walk in pick up on the intimidating atmosphere and leave immediately rather than taking the last 2 seats in the theater. I won’t ruin the end of the video for you but it is really marvelous advertising that is sure to put a huge smile on your face.'


----------



## KC4

johnp said:


> Ride 'em froggy!!


Hah! 
"Guess who?" 
" Umm, I toad you not to do this anymore!"


----------



## KC4




----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> View attachment 21890




Call in the doxies!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Out for dinner and ordered the ice cream sundae dessert. This arrived and made for an awkward few moments:


----------



## KC4

It's just missing the Maple Walnuts.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> It's just missing the Maple Walnuts.


SnOrt!


----------



## jamesB

what do they say about snakes, always looking for a warm, dark, moist spot.


----------



## jamesB

KC4 said:


> It's just missing the Maple Walnuts.


what exactly is a "Maple Walnut"?


----------



## SINC

jamesB said:


> what exactly is a "Maple Walnut"?


I think the lady was trying to say "balls" politely.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> I think the lady was trying to say "balls" politely.


BJs said it better:


----------



## fjnmusic

Relationships…


----------



## Lawrence

.


----------



## rgray




----------



## SINC

Just downloaded that new iPad bathroom scale app . . .


----------



## squidjiggin

SINC said:


> Just downloaded that new iPad bathroom sale app . . .


Had a chuckle when I seen the app being posted on reddit, then this a few hours later. undoubtable fake but still funny


----------



## CubaMark

...and for those who don't get it, it's _"bathroom scale app"_


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> ...and for those who don't get it, it's _"bathroom scale app"_


Thanks CM, corrected. Damn auto-correct.


----------



## JAMG

*Gym Teacher tries to instill wisdom...*

What we should have been taught in P.E. - The Oatmeal


----------



## JAMG

*Things you should have been taught before leaving High School*

It is all about results...


----------



## CubaMark

LOVE the Oatmeal. Twisted and very, very funny.


----------



## bryanc

JAMG said:


> It is all about results...


:clap:

I wonder if that approach could get funded by the neo-cons?


----------



## Andrew Pratt

Found this one funny


----------



## bryanc

Andrew Pratt said:


> Found this one funny


:clap:

Not many restaurants serve hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## bryanc

The Doug said:


>


Ha! That reminds me of the early days of eBay, when some guy in California sold his soul for $200. They won't let you do that anymore (though if anyone's interested, mine's for sale cheap!)


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doug said:


>


Well, at least there is eBay Buyer Protection ............. just in case the dog is hurt in shipping.


----------



## Lichen Software

Dr.G. said:


> Well, at least there is eBay Buyer Protection ............. just in case the dog is hurt in shipping.


Hmm ... If you actually buy an imaginary dog, I would think it totally appropriate to get imaginary protection


----------



## Macfury

I like this one I screen grabbed from Los Angeles craigslist:


----------



## Macfury

Text:



> IM SELLING THIS 1992 HONDA ACCORD EX! 4DR RHD! I SPEND ALOT OF MONEY INTO THIS CAR BUT WILLING TO SELL IT CHEAP CAUSE IT GIVE ME THE CREEPS! BAD! I THINK OR BELIEVE IT'S HAUNTED. THIS CAR IS SALVAGE TITLE! NOT CLEAN IT'S WAS BEEN IN A BAD ACCIDENT IN JAPAN I BELEIVE THE CAR WAS CUT IN HALF IN A ILLEGAL STREET RACE. I WAS ABOUT TO POST AT THE JUNKYARD WHEN I FOUND OUT CRAIGSLIST BUT IF YOU WANT MORE INFORMATION JUST ASK ME!
> * * * WARING *** THE WEIRD / REALLY BAD: I brought this car in Japan 7 years ago and imported into United States and start working on it as a project car. The car was in a major accident over in Japan which makes it totaled! but had body fix. Seems to be possessed by a demon or some sort of entity!: makes low mumbling backwards-like indistinguishable talking sounds through the speakers which aren't even hooked up to anything. There is no stereo in it so it can't be anything to do with that. When you get into the car it makes you have odd feeling like you wanna leave fast to get out the car and also there's cold spot inside the rear seat makes you uneasy. It makes no sense at all but it has almost killed me many of times while I was driving to work and school. Mirrors adjust themselves to all different sorts of positions while I'm driving, and I never actually notice them moving so I'm guessing the person die inside the car still exist. Trunk opens on its own at during summer season feel like the car has it own mind to it. Hood flies up while it's park the driveway at night , it always somehow comes undone. I recorded my car at midnight on a camrecorder... on my driveway the shocking footage is seen you see the car will move on its own while the motor is not on plus I also see red eyes in the driver seat and a black figure at side of the car, the scary thing about this car it will start on its own while sitting out in the driveway without any key being in the ignition. It's a horrible car to rely on. I just can't bear to look out the window and see it sitting out there anymore It give me the creeps! i've try blessing the car many times but nothing happen I think this person die in the car wants to be left alone with his car. ***
> 
> 
> $6,500 dollars and takes it off my hands! or not I'll let it go 3,400. Please take this car out of my life.
> May God Bless You & Have Mercy On Your Soul! This car is really haunted!
> 
> THINGS I DONE TO MY CAR SPENDING OVER 7 G's
> MANUAL 5 SPEED
> HAS A H23 ENGINE
> JDM WINDOW VISORS
> JDM ONE PIECE HEADLIGHT BLACKHOUSE
> JDM FOGS
> JDM LIP " VERY RARE!"
> JDM INTERSECTION LIGHT
> JDM FLUSHMOUNT "VERY RARE!"
> JDM SIDEMARKERS
> R33 GRILL
> QUICKRELEASE STEERING WHEEL G-SQUARE
> EDM-WASHERS
> JDM REAR FOGS
> LED LIGHT INTERIOR
> HID LIGHT SYSTEM
> 
> 
> THE BAD:
> DOESN'T START IN THE MORNING! NEEDS TO BE WARM UP USING YOUR RPMS UP TO 4,000 CAR MAY STALL.
> IT LEAKING SOME FLUID! BOTTOM OF THE CAR IM SCARE IF I CHECK IT USING A JACK THE CAR MIGHT TURN ITSELF ON AND RUN OVER ME!
> MAKE SURE YOU ALWAYS BRING SOMEBODY WITH CHU IN CASE!
> NEEDS NEW SHOCKS BLOWED SHOCKS ALL 4
> OTHER THAN THAT THE CAR NEED SOME TLC CAUSE IT WAS LEFT OUTSIDE DRIVEWAY LIKE 2 YEARS.


----------



## Lawrence

I didn't get it at first


----------



## Dr.G.

Lichen Software said:


> Hmm ... If you actually buy an imaginary dog, I would think it totally appropriate to get imaginary protection


True. However, what happens if the dog gets lost in shipping? Who is at fault then???


----------



## SoyMac

Dr.G. said:


> True. However, what happens if the dog gets lost in shipping? Who is at fault then???


The imaginary shipping company?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> True. However, what happens if the dog gets lost in shipping? Who is at fault then???


Surely they would have the foresight to ship it on an imaginary truck? Much safer, don'tcha think?


----------



## CubaMark

_Condom advertisement from France. * TOTALLY NSFW*!_





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Rob

Two ...... er thumbs up!


----------



## iLabmAn

*Brilliant: GAG Quartet*

Le Internet Medley - Miss Cellania -


----------



## iLabmAn

?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Surely they would have the foresight to ship it on an imaginary truck? Much safer, don'tcha think?


True. FedEx ............. or the more reliable Doxie Express. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## fjnmusic




----------



## SINC

'Bout right


----------



## Lawrence

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Daniel911

@SINC:

LOL - why not a Pub Crawl followed by a Hands-on Driver's Ed class? 

-Daniel


----------



## fjnmusic

It's not that easy being Sith.


----------



## SINC

A divorce lawyer playing both sides of the field?


----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC

Sorry, but I just had to post this urinal pic. :lmao:


----------



## fjnmusic

c/o the George Takei FB page


----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC

The iMegaphone:


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## CubaMark

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Cool Bug, CM. :lmao::clap:


----------



## KC4

Apparently one _can_ cut a bug in half and it will still live.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Apparently one _can_ cut a bug in half and it will still live.


Well, it works for worms ..........


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## fjnmusic

Sometimes they just know.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

/fail.. my bad.... damn Twitter link being blocked. 80)


----------



## Lichen Software

*For the times*

Seems Appropriate


----------



## SINC

He's eggcited about something . . .


----------



## SINC




----------



## SINC

'Cha lookin' at?


----------



## johnp

"Some nice, eh!!"


----------



## The Doug




----------



## eMacMan

The Doug said:


>


Must be a mining town.


----------



## SINC

This one's for Ottawaman and fjnmusic.


----------



## Ottawaman

Good photo, but it's no NCC-1701. 










or

http://www.motifake.com/image/demot...ool-car-demotivational-posters-1308313813.jpg


----------



## SINC

LOL! That's a pretty good comeback OM!


----------



## BigDL

*Sad and true*








Look at some of the remarks in the comment section to this story for a laugh as well.



CBC News said:


> An 18-year-old man is facing several charges after a barbecue went wrong Wednesday morning in Halifax.
> 
> Halifax Regional Police said at 5:08 a.m., officers responded to a break and enter on Main Avenue, where a man reported waking up and seeing flames near his garage.
> 
> Those flames were coming from his barbecue, as a result of an over-cooked rack of ribs — ribs that had been stolen from a freezer in his garage.


Break-and-enter charges for BBQ gone wrong - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## SINC

"I just hate that pic of the office Christmas party where my friend's fat arm makes me look naked!"


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> "I just hate that pic of the office Christmas party where my friend's fat arm makes me look naked!"


 Family website ...... family website ....... think of the children, Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 'Cha lookin' at?


Cool looking boots .......... but way too high for a doxie.


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> "I just hate that pic of the office Christmas party where my friend's fat arm makes me look naked!"


Odd boob placement if you think about it though.


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> This one's for Ottawaman and fjnmusic.


Indeed.


----------



## CubaMark

*Probably the oddest and funniest story about a legal bank robbery you'll ever hear...*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Lawrence

.


----------



## iLabmAn

Captain Kirk deals with a strange alien culture - YouTube


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Lawrence

.


----------



## rgray




----------



## Greenman

*Hendrix*

...


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## fjnmusic

Happy Festivus.


----------



## SINC

Ditto:


----------



## SINC

Oops:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oops:


XX)


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## chimo

SINC said:


> Ditto:


Nice mistletoe.


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> :clap::clap::clap:


:lmao::clap::lmao::clap:

The problem is that Peter MacKay has a dachsund and the helicopter would have to fly way too low to the ground to allow him to walk a dog just 6 inches off the ground.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## KC4

*The weigh to lose pounds over the Holiday season...*


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> .


Bug Humbar!!! As Tiny Tom said, "God bless most of us."

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Music piracy, 1950s style . . .


----------



## SINC

Keeping track of grandma:


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Keeping track of grandma:


Thats actually a great idea... I remember reading the article when these were first announced. The idea was as an aide to families who have a senior with alzheimer's. The number of times my hometown newspaper has an alert out about a senior who has "wandered away" from a care facility has been surprisingly high in the past couple of years... 

...and my wife has half-joked that we should get a pair for her mother, who is always out running the streets of her small town, visiting friends, etc., but who refuses to learn how to use a cellphone (she has a penchant to take a tumble now and then, so this is more about our concern for her well-being than just wanting to keep track of grannie).


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark

*Hah! Love the last panel...*


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> *Hah! Love the last panel...*


----------



## hayesk

CubaMark said:


>


Ha ha! Mitch was awesome! I miss him.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doug said:


> .


Bug Humbar!!! :-(


----------



## SINC

Someone has the holiday spirit . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Someone has the holiday spirit . . .


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

While I suppose this looks good at night when flashing, it projects quite another image in the daytime:


----------



## Ottawaman

> roommate now believes there are tiny leeches inside his computer, reducing his harddrive capacity.


----------



## CubaMark

OMG that's SO funny... :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Right on the mark:


----------



## rgray




----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## winwintoo

Fun with pets





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## fjnmusic




----------



## fjnmusic

Hee Hee


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Greenman

*Geek Humour*

...


----------



## Greenman

*Age Test*

...


----------



## bryanc

Greenman said:


> I know some of you will get the connection....


Brilliant. You should make this a poll. I used to keep a Bic pen by the stereo for exactly that purpose.


----------



## SINC

Yep, or a sharpened HB pencil did the trick as well!


----------



## tilt

Hell, I even used to repair broken or mangled tape by taking the cassette apart, cutting away the mangled portion and sello-taping the rear of the good portions and reassembling the whole thing, and then using the pencil to tighten the tape. Of course the song at the split on either side of the tape would be missing a few bars .

If the cassette were beyond repair, then I would play "helicopter" by spinning the cassette on the pencil vertically and running around making chopper noises. 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Hell, I even used to repair broken or mangled tape by taking the cassette apart, cutting away the mangled portion and sello-taping the rear of the good portions and reassembling the whole thing, and then using the pencil to tighten the tape. Of course the song at the split on either side of the tape would be missing a few bars .
> 
> If the cassette were beyond repair, then I would play "helicopter" by spinning the cassette on the pencil vertically and running around making chopper noises.
> 
> Cheers


Cool ............. sort of like a real "tilt-o-whirl". :clap:


----------



## Bjornbro




----------



## Dr.G.

Bjornbro said:


>


:lmao:


----------



## tilt

Heheh, actually my first off-the-cuff responses were "Boots, Random, Punks" and the remaining three were the obvious mind-in-the-gutter responses. 

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Yep, been there, done that . . .


----------



## fjnmusic

This is a transcript of an actual conversation between British and Irish "people in charge." Allegedly.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Yep, been there, done that . . .


Yup, been there done that too!!


----------



## johnp

"Ouch, I'm really not sure if I like how this feels."


----------



## johnp

Enjoy!! .... reminds me of the first time I was served a home-cooked dinner (a steak!!) at the home of Japanese friends - I've learned a lot since then!!


----------



## SINC

Clint both ways:


----------



## Lawrence

While shopping online...


----------



## CubaMark

fjnmusic said:


> This is a transcript of an actual conversation between British and Irish "people in charge." Allegedly.


Ever version of that "transcript" that I have seen put the US Navy and a Newfoundland lighthouse as the two parties involved... Still, very funny...


----------



## fjnmusic

CubaMark said:


> Ever version of that "transcript" that I have seen put the US Navy and a Newfoundland lighthouse as the two parties involved... Still, very funny...


Just got to tailor it to yer audience.


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## SINC

Check the mud flaps! - Stuck in the middle with you . . .


----------



## Ottawaman

*P90x! It really works!*


----------



## bryanc

*I was thinking of posting this in the political thread...*

... but our local libertarian might take offence.


----------



## bryanc

*and to be fair...*


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## eMacMan

pulled


----------



## CubaMark

GIven the events of today, I'm not finding that one particularly humorous...


----------



## fjnmusic

CubaMark said:


> GIven the events of today, I'm not finding that one particularly humorous...


When I first saw this picture, I thought it was special FX. How on earth could a cruise ship come that close to a light house, I wondered.


----------



## eMacMan

CubaMark said:


> GIven the events of today, I'm not finding that one particularly humorous...





fjnmusic said:


> When I first saw this picture, I thought it was special FX. How on earth could a cruise ship come that close to a light house, I wondered.


Sorry I thought I had pulled that when someone else pointed out there had been fatalities. I have thus learned that simply deleting the attachment from a post does not remove it. You have to go into the attachments list and delete it there as well.

Initial statements from the captain indicate that he ignored the lighthouse because the rocks were not on his charts. That tragically parallels the original parody much too closely.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark

*Apple woos Amish with "Apple Store in a Barn"*


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## KC4

For more of Chad's work:
chadtownsend.com - DNR Strip 50


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## KC4

Hah!




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






This is a friend of a friend's 11 year old son's submission to the Ellen show's Dance Off video competition. 

What a hoot. 

I'm not sure if he has already won, or if he just is hoping his so titled video is the winner.


----------



## MLeh

KC4 said:


> Hah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a friend of a friend's 11 year old son's submission to the Ellen show's Dance Off video competition.
> 
> What a hoot.
> 
> I'm not sure if he has already won, or if he just is hoping his so titled video is the winner.


To echo: What a hoot!

Hope he does well in the competition.


----------



## KC4

*So that's how those Girl Guides keep their sales so high...*


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## CubaMark

TheDoug: thanks, that cracked me up...


----------



## fjnmusic

The Doug said:


>


I honestly LOL'd. Even funnier when you consider the "automated" responses (green) are being sent by the guy who posted this. Diabolical! And how the "message" to cancel keeps getting more complex. Ha!

To cancel, please text the following: 
cbwkkjrgn39839yvhwovnIHSVINOVEN
WOZOIINondonz,njenvleknlvknlsvsdjbvk
sjbvlsdnvwigiy349hoivneobneoineovnelv
nelev,ervernveornvoeiuvpefof83969vyh92
n2c92ikki09

So you text:
cbwkkjrgn39839yvhwovnIHSVINOVEN
WOZOIINondonz,njenvleknlvknlsvsdjbvk
sjbvlsdnvwigiy349hoivneobneoineovnelv
nelev,ervernveornvoeiuvpefof83969vyh92
n2c92ikki09

<command not recognized> Here's another cool cat fact!


----------



## Lichen Software

He was so good at it that the web site had to put a disclaimer

Http://www.catfacts.org


----------



## Bjornbro

*Meanwhile, somewhere on the 'net...*


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

I guess she couldn't stand it anymore:


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Bjornbro

*Continuing the Star Wars theme...*


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce




----------



## The Doug




----------



## rgray




----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC




----------



## friend

tilt said:


> Hell, I even used to repair broken or mangled tape by taking the cassette apart, cutting away the mangled portion and sello-taping the rear of the good portions and reassembling the whole thing, and then using the pencil to tighten the tape. Of course the song at the split on either side of the tape would be missing a few bars .
> 
> If the cassette were beyond repair, then I would play "helicopter" by spinning the cassette on the pencil vertically and running around making chopper noises.
> 
> Cheers


Me too.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## KC4

^Hah! 
And, one more...


----------



## SINC

Ad blocker, new version . . .


----------



## javaqueen

love the text messages 

and the add blocker is definitely worth trying LOL


----------



## fjnmusic

Gotta love House.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Calvin Grows Up A Bit*

but he has a little sister ... I think


----------



## kps

....


----------



## imnothng

Lichen Software said:


> but he has a little sister ... I think


I don't get it.


----------



## Lichen Software

imnothng said:


> I don't get it.


I looks to me that it is Calvin as a teenager and Hobbs has been passed down to his little sister. Nothing off the wall here, it just gave me a smile.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, ehMacLand coffee cups have "gone to the dogs". Almost lost my hand trying to get it back. Doxies are born to hunt badgers and wolverines ................ not to bite the hand that feeds them.


----------



## javaqueen

thought that this was quite humorous and that even Maggie would like it


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> thought that this was quite humorous and that even Maggie would like it


Our doxies are born killers. No cat would ever draw blood from any of them. "Death before dishonor" is their motto. Their own cat-like ninja qualities and alertness helps them in their battles.


----------



## javaqueen

I love doxies  I use to have a King Shepherd who was over 125lbs and was taller than me when he stood on his hind feet  of course his name was Buddy - he was put down in 1989 and I miss him still


----------



## bryanc

javaqueen said:


> I use to have a King Shepherd who was over 125lbs and was taller than me when he stood on his hind feet  of course his name was Buddy


Here's our Shepherd Buddy*, chilling in the snow. He's currently only 120 lbs, but is easily taller than me on hind legs.










* I wanted to name him Chewabaca; he's very vocal and often sounds much like Han Solo's co-pilot, and "Chewy" is often appropriate as well (he goes through raw hides and other dog chews faster than any dog I've ever met). But he came with the name from the SPCA.


----------



## SINC

Sheesh guys, there IS a pet thread for those pics as this is the virtually humour thread.

Back on topic:


----------



## johnp

My favourite kind of pad!! rivet, rivet


----------



## JAMG

*Gotta Love Basset Hounds*

I'm a commin' I'm a commin' I'm a commin'


----------



## fjnmusic

For the punctuation-impaired...


----------



## SINC

What guys do when they're bored . . .


----------



## johnp

Oops, wrong fly, eh!!


----------



## Lawrence

For that special evening on an Italian Cruise.


----------



## Lawrence

Comparison of Italian racers


Fabrizio


Rossi


Biaggi


Schettino


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Bjornbro

SINC said:


> What *guys* do when they're bored . . .


Get your eyes checked Sinc, there is a _girl_ in a white tank top making the first part of the "N".


----------



## johnp

For a metric measurement moment!!


----------



## SINC

Bjornbro said:


> Get your eyes checked Sinc, there is a _girl_ in a white tank top making the first part of the "N".


You might want to take your own advice as well. Now that I see 'her', my eyes are good enough to know that she's forming the "i" not the 'N'.


----------



## Bjornbro

SINC said:


> You might want to take your own advice as well. Now that I see 'her', my eyes are good enough to know that she's forming the "i" not the 'N'.


Actually, we're both wrong.  There are two people in front of her, so she can't be making the "I". However, she is making the last part of the "N".


----------



## chimo

bjornbro said:


> actually, we're both wrong.  there are two people in front of her, so she can't be making the "i". However, she is making the last part of the "n".


+1


----------



## fjnmusic

Bjornbro said:


> Get your eyes checked Sinc, there is a _girl_ in a white tank top making the first part of the "N".


But she could be a tomboy. Just sayin'. 



> Actually, we're both wrong. There are two people in front of her, so she can't be making the "I". However, she is making the last part of the "N".


Actually, if you look even closer, you'll see there are _three_ people in front of her, including what looks like _another_ young lady in a green shirt who makes up the first part of the "N". Quite the picture you've discovered SINC; it's like DaVinci's "Last Supper."


----------



## SINC

fjnmusic said:


> Actually, if you look even closer, you'll see there are _three_ people in front of her, including what looks like _another_ young lady in a green shirt who makes up the first part of the "N". Quite the picture you've discovered SINC; it's like DaVinci's "Last Supper."


Right you are, taking a head count, there are six people in the photo to match the six shadows on the ground You can just see the fifth guy's profile:


----------



## SINC

*All about faith . . .*

.


----------



## chimo

SINC said:


> .


:clap::lmao:


----------



## jamesB

fjnmusic said:


> Actually, if you look even closer, you'll see there are _three_ people in front of her, including what looks like _another_ young lady in a green shirt who makes up the first part of the "N". Quite the picture you've discovered SINC; it's like DaVinci's "Last Supper."


judging from the way it appears the person in the 1'st part of the 'N" is groping the crotch of the young lady making the 2'nd part of the 'N', I'd suspect to be a man.


----------



## fjnmusic

jamesB said:


> judging from the way it appears the person in the 1'st part of the 'N" is groping the crotch of the young lady making the 2'nd part of the 'N', I'd suspect to be a man.


True, but look very closely and you'll see the third 'guy' also appears to have a pony tail. That, combined with the relative thinness of those two N shadows compared to the others says female to me.

Sinc's Dexter-esque red demarcations make this puzzle a whole lot more like the JFK conspiracy now...


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> .


----------



## jamesB

fjnmusic said:


> True, but look very closely and you'll see the third 'guy' also appears to have a pony tail. That, combined with the relative thinness of those two N shadows compared to the others says female to me.
> 
> Sinc's Dexter-esque red demarcations make this puzzle a whole lot more like the JFK conspiracy now...


Well now, I've got a pony and I'm relativly thin, if someone offered me a part that obliged me to grope a young ladies privates I'd have a hard time turning them down.


----------



## johnp

An added bonus, eh!!


----------



## Lawrence

,


----------



## KC4




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## rgray

Hilarious anonymous notes left on neighbours' doors | Mail Online


----------



## The Doug




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## CubaMark

^^^ Nice one, OttawaMan!


----------



## javaqueen

:clap: Doug - love it :clap:


----------



## The Doug




----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## SINC

Hmmmm, gives a whole new meaning to the term 'cul de sac' doesn't it?


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> Hmmmm, gives a whole new meaning to the term 'cul de sac' doesn't it?


Anatomically, they seem to be sitting a little high and the left one should be a little lower.


----------



## KC4

*Vintage Sci-fi, er, or not..but it has an alien looking dancing babe!*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## fjnmusic

KC4 said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Das ist sehr bizarr.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## JAMG

*Spock, I have no time for your half breed logic...*

hmmm


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## KC4

To lose weight:







Keep your ass out of the refrigerator.


----------



## CubaMark

My wife & I have top-row, 2nd image, down pat....


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> My wife & I have top-row, 2nd image, down pat....


Our oldest dachshund, who at 10 years of age has earned being a "bed dog", does the last two on the top row and the middle two on the bottom row.


----------



## CubaMark

Marc, it wouldn't be so bad if we could teach Max to do bottom row #2 - our backs could do with a massage. This kid is getting heavy!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Marc, it wouldn't be so bad if we could teach Max to do bottom row #2 - our backs could do with a massage. This kid is getting heavy!


Good luck. Of course, we have a doxie puppy that will do that ............ maybe he could teach Max???


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## dona83

CubaMark said:


> My wife & I have top-row, 2nd image, down pat....


Lol that's awesome.

It's like that for me too except it's her and the 9 mo old in the main bed and me and the 2-1/2 year old on the rollaway.


----------



## SINC

Oh so true?


----------



## Sonal




----------



## SoyMac

Sonal said:


> ...


Hmmm. In the last panel, I would have placed a comma after, "God".


----------



## Sonal

SoyMac said:


> Hmmm. In the last panel, I would have placed a comma after, "God".


On the original place i found this, someone else pointed out the exact same thing.

But I suppose the allergy was getting the best of him. :lmao:


----------



## SoyMac

Sonal said:


> On the original place i found this, someone else pointed out the exact same thing.
> 
> But I suppose the allergy was getting the best of him. :lmao:


Yeah, I wondered about the infection.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


>


I should send this one out to my grad students in the course dealing with the teaching of writing to students in K-12. Merci, mon amie. :clap::clap:


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## John Clay




----------



## Lichen Software

Finally I know what I want to be when I grow up. I think I got the Plaid thing and the hair thing down. Now for the awesome weapons.


----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Bjornbro

SINC said:


> reptile dysfunction


Please explain, don't get it.


----------



## SINC

Play on words 'erectile dysfunction'.


----------



## SoyMac

The truth will set you free.


----------



## ehMax

Human progress.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SoyMac said:


> The truth will set you free.


Amen, Brother SM.


----------



## BigDL

SINC said:


> .





Bjornbro said:


> Please explain, don't get it.


Works the same, as referring to early aged, male pattern baldness, as Premature Kojakulation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmS8U_LS2kM


----------



## SINC

Always read the fine print . . .


----------



## KC4

Just when you thought it was safe to go into the water....

If Jaws Was Made By Disney Video


----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC




----------



## JAMG

*MiniMe*

Hmmmm.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## rgray

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Now In Paperback*

Thought you might like to know that the book "Understanding Women" is now out in paperback.


----------



## SINC

Touché


----------



## johnp

Ah, yes, fond memories of the workplace!!


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## The Doug

It's the iPood!


----------



## SINC

The Doug said:


> It's the iPood!


LOL! :lmao: :clap:


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## johnp

.. into veggies today (for soup), this one tickled me!!


----------



## The Doug




----------



## CubaMark

*The Doug:* _Thanks, man. Good to know - gotta get groceries tomorrow night._


----------



## SINC

^

Classic example of posting while driving!


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## johnp

With Easter on its way ....


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## JAMG

*March the 17th...Rest the 18th*

Too True


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Lichen Software

*Special High Intensity Training*

.


----------



## CubaMark

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


XX):-(


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Dr.G.

The Doug said:


>


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Sadly, I have no Irish blood in me, at least none that I know of in my family.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Kosh

The Doug said:


>


A paper that's not in Mississippi?


----------



## Dr.G.

Kosh said:


> A paper that's not in Mississippi?


Worse ............ an Associated Press release that goes nation wide in the US.


----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## JAMG

*Guinness has the best commercials...*

Round up your mates for a GUINNESS on St Patrick's Day - YouTube

and It's good for you...:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Just in case you've never noticed:


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## iLabmAn

*My new favourite scene from Die Hard*

http://i.imgur.com/6MAcb.png

Well, perhaps this one ain't that funny.

:-(


----------



## SINC

A sure sign of spring . . .


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


>


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

For bryanc:


----------



## bryanc

SINC said:


> For bryanc:


Thank you SINC! That _is_ a good one.


----------



## Kosh

A church promoting possession?


----------



## johnp

" .. enjoying one end of a meal, and preparing for the other end .. "


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

bryanc said:


> Thank you SINC! That _is_ a good one.


And another . . .


----------



## Kosh

CubaMark, that's hilarious.

I'm surprised a paper would even print such a stupid article.

LOL! Blame global warming on Daylight Savings Time. :lmao:


----------



## bryanc

Kosh said:


> CubaMark, that's hilarious.
> 
> I'm surprised a paper would even print such a stupid article.
> 
> LOL! Blame global warming on Daylight Savings Time. :lmao:


That's not the dumbest objection to the scientific consensus on climate change I've seen, but it is funny.


----------



## bryanc

SINC said:


> And another . . .


Where do you find these? I'd like to make a collage...


----------



## SINC

bryanc said:


> Where do you find these? I'd like to make a collage...


Let's just say I come across them in my daily searches to update my web site and I think of your view of the debate and pass them on.  

You ought to visit it one day.


----------



## kps

Opportunism:


----------



## kps

...and speaking of opportunism...
*


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## JAMG

*Props to George Takei Facebook*

Give it a few minutes and don't spoil it...


----------



## SINC

^

I've seen this several times now and it still means nothing to me and certainly no humour that I can see at all. What can I possibly be missing? Is it that lame?


----------



## chimo

I had to go to his FB page and read the comments. It does make sense, but I would not have figured them all out.


----------



## JAMG

chimo said:


> I had to go to his FB page and read the comments. It does make sense, but I would not have figured them all out.



I guess comic trivia and pop culture are time subjective, I got them right away but did not remember the name of the Dalton gang in the last set.

I liked it...I laughed


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## Ottawaman

I get all of them, but 5 and I wouldn't have figured out 7.
It's clever.


----------



## Andrew Pratt

I laughed over this one.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## fjnmusic

JAMG said:


> Give it a few minutes and don't spoil it...


Got it! All except the bee-people in the last one anyway. It is pretty witty actually and satisfying to figure out.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> .


:lmao:

"They loved me in Boston, Biff."


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

[... ahem ...]

... and it's only $2.50.


----------



## KC4

In the theme of funny things seen while shopping:







Sorry for the blur - I was levitating by at that moment.


----------



## SINC




----------



## steviewhy

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## johnp

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> [... ahem ...]
> 
> ... and it's only $2.50.


... it, and other Grace (Jamaican) products, are sold at our local Wally-Mart.


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## Dr.G.

Lawrence said:


> ...


:lmao: Think of the children!!!


----------



## SINC

This one, "Makin' Music", could be fjnmusic's new avatar:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This one, "Makin' Music", could be fjnmusic's new avatar:


I have heard of too much sex in music videos, but this is taking it to the extreme.  What might a baby 45 look like these days????????


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## The Doug




----------



## Dr.G.

Pass ..................... or eat one once a week and get a free by-pass after a year.


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## irontree




----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> This one, "Makin' Music", could be fjnmusic's new avatar:


I can see this actually.


----------



## KC4




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## KC4

Hello Emergency? Please send a fire truck to 145 Street Road!

Was that 145 Steet or Road? 
No! Not Streeter, just Street. Please hurry.
145th Street.
No! 145 Street _Road__! _
145th Road? And at what cross street?
On Street Road! 
Which is it? Do you live on a _street_ or do you live on a _road?_
BOTH! BOTH! Street Road! 
Calm down M’aam. I just need to understand your address before I can dispatch the truck. 

Aiieeeeee! The place is burning down, BURNING!


----------



## ehmablid

Best I've seen in ages!


Lawrence said:


> ...


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Lichen Software

*I found the Secret*

No more exercise for me!!


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> .


"Take two and call me in the morning" ................. written in plain Scribble.


----------



## fjnmusic

:d


----------



## fjnmusic




----------



## fjnmusic




----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC

I suspect bryanc will be grabbing a copy of this one.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## irontree




----------



## bryanc

SINC said:


> I suspect bryanc will be grabbing a copy of this one.


It's a good one, but not original.

There was a Frank & Ernest cartoon that depicted the Earth complaining to Saturn about being infected with humans published back in the 1970's. The punch line had Saturn asking if they were contagious, as a rocket launched from the Earth into space.


----------



## SINC

bryanc said:


> It's a good one, but not original.
> 
> There was a Frank & Ernest cartoon that depicted the Earth complaining to Saturn about being infected with humans published back in the 1970's. The punch line had Saturn asking if they were contagious, as a rocket launched from the Earth into space.


I guess I missed that one. Odd I did as Frank and Ernest used to be one of my favs.


----------



## johnp

Two cougars, sleeping in trees ..


----------



## screature

Boingggg!











Look out below!


----------



## bryanc

SINC said:


> I guess I missed that one. Odd I did as Frank and Ernest used to be one of my favs.


found it:
The Comic Strips - Cartoon View and Uses


----------



## SINC

^

Now that I see it, I do so recall seeing that one. Thanks for finding it.


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## screature




----------



## jamesB

.


----------



## johnp

... don't mess with bunny!


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## KC4




----------



## CubaMark

Humorous... but also somewhat wistful...

Amazing video of 747 lifting in place in extreme wind conditions - Snotr


----------



## Lawrence

Anonymous Art of War


----------



## Lawrence

Flood at Union Station in Toronto


----------



## rgray




----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## johnp

Good one .... It took a minute for me to locate ......


----------



## jimbotelecom

already posted


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


>


Oh the humanity!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rgray

"I'm not a vegetarian because I love animals. I'm a vegetarian because I hate plants."
A. Whitney Brown


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> "I'm not a vegetarian because I love animals. I'm a vegetarian because I hate plants."
> A. Whitney Brown


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## kps

Apparently at the Timmies in Prince Albert.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

Got home very late last night. The wife had left a message for me in the kitchen.


----------



## Kosh

To the last 2 posts... Ouch... And ouch!!


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

HULK AM REFUTING YOUR WEAK ARGUMENT WITH SOLID EVIDENCE!! RAAAARRRRRRRGGHH!


----------



## CubaMark

GA: If I had been drinking milk when I saw your post, it would now be pouring out my nose all over my lovely MacBook Pro. :clap:


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

Do you remember?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Do you remember?


Yes, I remember it well ............ and still use many of these sources of info/entertainment. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Lawrence

Viagra's Head Office in Toronto


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Poor woman ..........


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## bryanc

Dr.G. said:


> Poor woman ..........


This one was the focus of a Mythbusters episode. It turns out to be true... if you leave biscuit dough in a hot car in the sun for a while, it'll explode.


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## Dr.G.

Lawrence said:


> ...


:lmao:XX):lmao:


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


>


----------



## bryanc

CubaMark said:


>


I don't think they've got anything to worry about. If anything, a church ought to be good for business.


----------



## Dr.G.

bryanc said:


> I don't think they've got anything to worry about. If anything, a church ought to be good for business.


 God shall smite you for that comment, mon ami. Bonne chance.


----------



## eMacMan

CubaMark said:


>


The Arrogant Worms said it best.
Arrogant Worms - Carrot Juice is Murder - YouTube


----------



## irontree




----------



## screature

^^^ That is actually in really poor taste on the part of the newspaper... or perhaps their editors are just stupid.


----------



## bryanc

I had to look at it twice to see it, so I wouldn't be surprised if an editor completely missed it.


----------



## Kosh

Ok. It took me awhile to find it, but I finally put 2 and 2 together. I probably would have missed it if it was in a newstand of a bunch of other papers and magazines.

I guess it depends on how much time the editor has to review it. You could easily miss it if you forget what the content of the story is.


----------



## Lawrence

Red neck hedge trimmer and a power window


----------



## shanebrit3003

Ha ha ha ha hahahaha , some are really fantastic.


----------



## kps

Yeah bro, don't mess with the time space continuum...


----------



## CubaMark

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFe9wiDfb0E


----------



## Dr.G.

Tier One .............. or just this life.

"To be, or not to be: that is the question:
Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of outrageous fortune,
Or to take arms against a sea of troubles,
And by opposing end them? To die: to sleep;
No more; and by a sleep to say we end
The heart-ache and the thousand natural shocks
That flesh is heir to, 'tis a consummation
Devoutly to be wish'd. To die, to sleep;
To sleep: perchance to dream: ay, there's the rub;
For in that sleep of death what dreams may come
When we have shuffled off this mortal coil."


----------



## Lichen Software

CubaMark

I think the guy that did that piece should get some form of award. It is Brilliant. Not sure how funny it is. It is too well done. It gives me shivers. Hmm maybe I did read too much SciFi in my misspent youth


----------



## Lawrence

******* hi rise,
******* Condo's
******* houseboat
******* birthday cake


----------



## Lawrence

******* game of horseshoe's


----------



## johnp

Lawrence ..... those were "some" good!!!


----------



## Lawrence

johnp said:


> Lawrence ..... those were "some" good!!!


I have more...



******* cup holder
******* hot tub
******* Swimming pool
******* Racing fan
******* Christmas present


----------



## CubaMark

Lichen Software said:


> I think the guy that did that piece should get some form of award. It is Brilliant. Not sure how funny it is. It is too well done. It gives me shivers. Hmm maybe I did read too much SciFi in my misspent youth


I know what you're saying... wasn't quite sure where else to put it, though. In any event - somewhat amusing, with deeper implications.

I did laugh out loud when buddy's credit was declined. And could only imagine his sorrow at having to delete copyrighted memories... :-(


----------



## Lichen Software

CubaMark said:


> I know what you're saying... wasn't quite sure where else to put it, though. In any event - somewhat amusing, with deeper implications.
> 
> I did laugh out loud when buddy's credit was declined. And could only imagine his sorrow at having to delete copyrighted memories... :-(


Yes, that was one particularly bending, just as I imagine it would be done.


----------



## Lawrence

******* resort

(If you guys keep talking, I'll have to post all of my Walmart shoppers images)


----------



## Lawrence

******* mobile home


----------



## rgray

This thread is for *VISUALLY HUMOUROUS* material! 

What exactly is HUMOUROUS about all this "*******" crap? 

It is just ugly.


----------



## Lawrence

rgray said:


> This thread is for *VISUALLY HUMOUROUS* material!
> 
> What exactly is HUMOUROUS about all this "*******" crap?
> 
> It is just ugly.


Changing subject


----------



## eMacMan

rgray said:


> This thread is for *VISUALLY HUMOUROUS* material!
> 
> What exactly is HUMOUROUS about all this "*******" crap?
> 
> It is just ugly.


You have to live amongst ******** to truly appreciate the humour. You cannot begin to imagine how much poorer your life is, when you have no ******** living nearby.


----------



## screature

Lawrence said:


> ******* resort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If you guys keep talking, I'll have to post all of my Walmart shoppers images)


Well if the guy is a ******* he is a pretty ingenious one... in the lower left of the photo it appears he has a large solar array powering his compound, not to mention the pool looks pretty sophisticated. It looks like he has made an oasis in the middle of a desert, I wonder how many of us would have the ingenuity to pull off what has been done in the photo.


----------



## fjnmusic

screature said:


> Well if the guy is a ******* he is a pretty ingenious one... in the lower left of the photo it appears he has a large solar array powering his compound, not to mention the pool looks pretty sophisticated. It looks like he has made an oasis in the middle of a desert, I wonder how many of us would have the ingenuity to pull off what has been done in the photo.


I think the point is that you get to move from your regular trailer to one of them fancy trailers. I did notice the solar panel however.


----------



## SINC

And I noticed the almost apple-shaped pool.


----------



## JCCanuck

Awe man that ******* Racing fan, I just choked. Saw a similar guy but worst in a community pool like that, you should have seen the huge circular gap around the guy.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## BigDL

rgray said:


> This thread is for *VISUALLY HUMOUROUS* material!
> 
> What exactly is HUMOUROUS about all this "*******" crap?
> 
> It is just ugly.


If it has to be explained chances are the humour is lost.


----------



## fjnmusic

BigDL said:


> If it has to be explained chances are the humour is lost.


Indeed. To defy comedy is to destroy it.


----------



## rgray

BigDL said:


> If it has to be explained chances are the humour is lost.




...... Or just not there in the first place.....


----------



## rgray




----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


>


Talk about a "turn of events". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Talk about a "turn of events". Paix, mon ami.


... and I'll bet they wish they could turn the events around at times!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... and I'll bet they wish they could turn the events around at times!!


Not my doxies. They could rewrite the book "Eat, Pray, Love" to be entitled "Eat, Play, Sleep, etc, etc."


----------



## CubaMark

*Alternate universe Disney...*


----------



## kps

.


----------



## Lawrence

...Happy Canada Day


----------



## kps

Apparently a sign at a Mississippi Walmart. Real or not...still funny.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Lawrence

By popular demand...More ******* humour


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## Lichen Software

Lawrence said:


> By popular demand...More ******* humour



The chandelier is awesome. The pool and the waters slide would work. Not sure about Mommy. As for the fish measuring tape in Beers, I knew a fellow who had a camp up the Abitibi River. When asked how far up the river the camp was, he would reply " About 5 beer". So for me, beer is a legitimate unit of measurement.


----------



## jamesB

I would seriously doubt there are many '********' putting out for premium lager, (Amstel-Dutch).


----------



## fjnmusic

This. 👍


----------



## Andrew Pratt

Came across this today and thought it was appropriate


----------



## Lawrence

The ******* grill for the 4th of July celebrations in the U.S.


----------



## Dr.G.

Andrew Pratt said:


> Came across this today and thought it was appropriate


:lmao::clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## Lawrence

Caution, Lyrics might be inappropriate to some.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Lawrence

Let's add some music...




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## kps

••••••


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## johnp

...


----------



## kps




----------



## CubaMark

*What it's like being an adult*


----------



## Lawrence

Just try to hit this guy in the nose with your mouse cursor

I dare you


----------



## Dr.G.

Lawrence said:


> Just try to hit this guy in the nose with your mouse cursor
> 
> I dare you


Cool. :lmao::clap:


----------



## SINC

If Apple made bottled water:

http://i.imgur.com/L1O7t.jpg


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If Apple made bottled water:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/L1O7t.jpg


:clap::lmao::clap: ....... and very true.


----------



## rgray

*Police dog & Two Guards*


----------



## Lawrence

*Speaks for itself*

...


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Lawrence

******* Firehall


----------



## johnp

Where would you cut the first slice?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Where would you cut the first slice?


XX)


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## macintosh doctor

Seriously.?!?


----------



## SINC

Oh, the irony!


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


>


:lmao::clap:


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark

*THE GREATEST FEELING IN THE WORLD...*










*BOOBIES!*


----------



## jamesB

Ah how well I remember. :love2:
Now we all know why us males are to this day, fascinated by a woman's breasts.


----------



## CubaMark

Love that expression on his face... in about 18 years, you *know* he's going to re-enact this shot...


----------



## Dr.G.

jamesB said:


> Ah how well I remember. :love2:
> Now we all know why us males are to this day, fascinated by a woman's breasts.





CubaMark said:


> Love that expression on his face... in about 18 years, you *know* he's going to re-enact this shot...


:love2::love2:


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, just dropped in to keep abreast of the thread contents. I'm outta here.


----------



## DR Hannon

CubaMark said:


> Love that expression on his face... in about 18 years, you *know* he's going to re-enact this shot...


Hopefully not with his mother. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

DR Hannon said:


> Hopefully not with his mother. beejacon


Careful, Dr.H., for this is a family-oriented web site.


----------



## CubaMark

*This is one smart mother...*


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> *This is one smart mother...*


"What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Blackmail ............ child abuse ..................", which is what my son would have screamed ............:lmao:


----------



## Lawrence

The new Queen wave...Blame it on the Olympics.

>>>>IMAGE REMOVED BY REQUEST<<<<<<<


----------



## SINC

^

I am no fan of the Queen, but I don't find that visually humorous at all. My only thought when I saw her at the opening ceremonies was that she is showing her age and was obviously tired. Say what you will of Elizabeth II, but insincere she is not. That is a disgusting and offensive image and it should be removed by the OP, never mind a mod.


----------



## jamesB

This one's for Lawrence.

******* chainsaw, - 300hp V8


----------



## KC4




----------



## CubaMark

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> ^
> 
> I am no fan of the Queen, but I don't find that visually humorous at all. My only thought when I saw her at the opening ceremonies was that she is showing her age and was obviously tired. Say what you will of Elizabeth II, but insincere she is not. That is a disgusting and offensive image and it should be removed by the OP, never mind a mod.


The new Queen wave...Blame it on the Olympics.

>>>>IMAGE REMOVED BY REQUEST<<<<<<<


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## JAMG

*So I Say...*


----------



## The Doug




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


>


Never thought of it quite like that, CM. :lmao:


----------



## CubaMark

Makes you wonder what our computing interfaces of the future may be... :heybaby:


----------



## johnp

CubaMark said:


> Makes you wonder what our computing interfaces of the future may be... :heybaby:


... or wish they could be!!


----------



## jamesB

sure would mess up a laptop keyboard.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Lawrence

******* camping


----------



## CubaMark

FIle this under "Frustrating" not "Humorous":










My stupid HP AIO C4400 series printer does something like this. It will print, but will print a colour-tinged page.

I'm running low on one of the colours, so - despite it being a plain text document with no colour - whenever I print I have to go into the advanced options, choose Paper Type/Quality (which has nothing to do with the next option); then Color Options; Grayscale, Black Print Cartridge Only.

Idiotic.


----------



## kps

CubaMark said:


> FIle this under "Frustrating" not "Humorous":
> 
> My stupid HP AIO C4400 series printer does something like this. It will print, but will print a colour-tinged page.
> 
> Idiotic.


Sometimes Mark...the world truly is Black & White...as in Laser B&W. Cheap and fast these days.


----------



## CubaMark

Yeah, but my diaper budget doesn't include setting aside a printer that's bothersome, but works, in favour of a new laser...


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Dr.G.

The Doug said:


>


Well, when I was teething, my father used to put brandy on a Q-tip ............. seemed to work, and I still like blackberry brandy.


----------



## johnp

Can't many of us relate to this?!!! (sorry if this one has been used before)


----------



## Lawrence

...




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lawrence said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Dr.Seuss is rolling over in his grave ...................


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark

Man, is *that* joke going to fall flat with a whole lotta young 'uns....


----------



## Kosh

The Doug said:


>


Let's see, we got a bike lane, scooter lane, jogging lane, remote control vehicle lane, emergency lane, horse & buggy lane, emergency aircraft landing lane, ....

:lmao:


----------



## Kosh

CubaMark said:


> Man, is *that* joke going to fall flat with a whole lotta young 'uns....


 
I don't know. He has got a TV show, so they may know him...


----------



## KC4




----------



## WCraig

KC4 said:


>


From Cannibal Recipes - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com

Preparing human flesh for consumption can be tricky. Knowing what seasonings and methods of cooking can be difficult but with this simple recipe guide you'll be serving your friends and family in no time.


----------



## CubaMark

*You may think you've seen this before, but...*


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## johnp

"hit the fly, eh"


----------



## SINC

Future iPhone?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Future iPhone?


:lmao: Still, it is no thicker than a credit card.


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## KC4




----------



## Lawrence

Thank God, It's only in New York that you can't buy a big drink anymore


----------



## Dr.G.

Lawrence said:


> Thank God, It's only in New York that you can't buy a big drink anymore


XX)


----------



## eMacMan

There are benefits.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

Hehehe


----------



## CubaMark

ooooooohhhh... *snap*! That's gotta hurt...


----------



## CubaMark

After six years in Mexico, this rings SO true....


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## bryanc

*Map of Canada*

.


----------



## bryanc

The Doug said:


> .


Love it...


----------



## bryanc

*one more for today...*

...


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> .


:lmao::clap:


----------



## johnp

Lawrence said:


> ...


As someone who has had and loved cats for much of my life ... I can relate to that one!!


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, it continues . . .


----------



## bryanc

*science vs. religion*

.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


>


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## jamesB

Just maybe by the "travelers" standards, they found no "intelligent life" so decided to leave a sign and move on.


----------



## SINC

Your iPhone 10 arrived:


----------



## SINC

They found the Apple maps car:


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## DempsyMac

CubaMark said:


>


I love the authors name!


----------



## CubaMark

*(a short video inspired by a Brit who was less than impressed with the FCP-->FCPX upgrade)*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Sonal

The SImpson's opening in real life.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> The SImpson's opening in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Cute.


----------



## johnp

... how to make do with a horrible job?


----------



## SINC

Hot stuff:


----------



## SINC

Oh my, so very true.


----------



## bryanc

*Science vs. Humanities*

ya gotta have 'em both...


----------



## Dr.G.

bryanc said:


> ya gotta have 'em both...


Very true ................. :clap:


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## DempsyMac




----------



## CubaMark

BIG fan of Ricky Gervais...


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Cool. Of course, I would be screaming and most likely pass out.XX)


----------



## CubaMark

I wonder what the liability is in that case... if someone has a heart attack, is LG responsible?

The video wasn't exactly what I was expecting - I thought they'd have a camera on the bottom of the elevator running video to the monitors of the actual shaft...


----------



## The Doug




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## jamesB

Let's get together sometime and have a good time...:lmao:


----------



## fjnmusic

jamesB said:


> Let's get together sometime and have a good time...:lmao:


Seems I'm not alone in being alone
Hundred billion castaways
Looking for a home


----------



## johnp

.....


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .....


----------



## MacGuiver

jamesB said:


> Let's get together sometime and have a good time...:lmao:


Thats hilarious but oh so common these days.


----------



## vancouverdave

iPhone Kids

https://www.dropbox.com/s/r6v70vo1nsmha1o/2012-09-27 17.51.53.jpg


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## The Doug




----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Kosh

I'm not going to ask how he got it in there!?! 

.
.
.
Ok, on second thought, I am.


----------



## CubaMark

I'm gonna go with cyber-bio-engineering. All new embryos will be gene-modified to grow their own iPad tiny, preloaded with Jobs' favourite Beatles playlist!


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## JAMG

*I sense a disturbance in the Force...*

...


----------



## The Doug




----------



## kps

^^^That's hilarious^^^


----------



## Rob

Excellent!


----------



## tilt

A bit windy in New York recently


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> A bit windy in New York recently


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## Dr.G.

Lawrence said:


> ...


Good one.


----------



## kps

My sentiments exactly...


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> My sentiments exactly...


:lmao:XX)


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao:XX)


Saw one the other day here in Toronto consisting of one adult and two kids...single mom I guess as a woman was driving. Now really, who cares.


----------



## KC4




----------



## bryanc

KC4 said:


> View attachment 25520


:clap:

I wonder how many people here will get this one.


----------



## The Doug

bryanc said:


> :clap:
> 
> I wonder how many people here will get this one.


If few do, you will have to crack that whip.


----------



## kps

bryanc said:


> :clap:
> 
> I wonder how many people here will get this one.


You'd have to be pretty young not to get it...it's John Wayne of course.


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## kps

Prepp'n....

•


----------



## kps

Stud!!!.......oh wait.
•








•


----------



## SINC

Drumming in the woods?


----------



## SoyMac

SINC said:


> Drumming in the woods?


Drum Sticks.


----------



## johnp

SoyMac said:


> Drum Sticks.


... not to mention to the crispy, greasy ones!! :yikes:


----------



## Lawrence

...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## Bjornbro

Lawrence said:


> ...


As long as we're posting car commercials...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhkDdayA4iA


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> .


Now if there was only a Like or a +1 button here somewhere…

beejacon


----------



## SoyMac

SINC said:


> .


I wonder if Google, Samsung, or RIM is this marketing company's client.
From the nasty tone, and the implication that Apple customers are _idiots_, I'd bet this is backed by Samsung.


----------



## SINC

fjnmusic said:


> Now if there was only a Like or a +1 button here somewhere…
> 
> beejacon


You seemed to be able to get your point across just fine without a crutch, didn't you?


----------



## kps

Forget the icoffee, I'm in for this:


----------



## johnp

.... and for a "pause that refreshes" ..


----------



## Lawrence

dot dot dot


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## Bjornbro

SINC said:


> You seemed to be able to get your point across just fine without a crutch, didn't you?


Ironically, by citing the very thing you object to "get his point across".


----------



## SINC

Bjornbro said:


> Ironically, by citing the very thing you object to "get his point across".


That is not my point. Typing a few words that outlined his position is far superior to a Facebooky button thingy.


----------



## kelman

Bjornbro said:


> Ironically, by citing the very thing you object to "get his point across".





SINC said:


> That is not my point. Typing a few words that outlined his position is far superior to a Facebooky button thingy.


wrong thread guys


----------



## KC4

kelman said:


> wrong thread guys


Thread? I'd say fishin' line.


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> That is not my point. Typing a few words that outlined his position is far superior to a Facebooky button thingy.


Disagree. No thanks. One button transactions help save precious time.


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## Lawrence

...




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## johnp

Lawrence said:


> ...


... nice fridge .... that could work for our Christmas tree this year!!!


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> .


Nailed it! Thanks for that. Like +1 blah blah blah :clap:


----------



## jamesB

SINC said:


> .


The sad part is that much of the time they're texting each other :yikes:


----------



## kps

Yes...
•


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Yes...
> •


Konrad Lorenz and imprinting ..................


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## Dr.G.

Lawrence said:


> ...




I admit that I loved Twinkies ................. still do.


----------



## Lawrence

Lawrence said:


> ...


^^^^^^ I love that little arrow at the end of the quote above^^^^
Click it and see what happens.


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## eMacMan

Lawrence said:


> ...


Amen!


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


>


:lmao::clap::lmao:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FXSnoy71Q4


----------



## monokitty

*Truth*

...


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## Lawrence

...




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Kosh

Dr.G. said:


> I admit that I loved Twinkies ................. still do.


It should be noted that it's the US Twinkie that was disappearing, in Canada the Hostess brand is owned by Saputo and they will still make twinkies. Apparently, though, in Canada the St. Louis brand snacks, also owned by Saputo, is more popular.


----------



## eMacMan

Kosh said:


> It should be noted that it's the US Twinkie that was disappearing, in Canada the Hostess brand is owned by Saputo and they will still make twinkies. Apparently, though, in Canada the St. Louis brand snacks, also owned by Saputo, is more popular.


Interesting! Last Monday our local Sobey's had a shelf full of Twinkies. Sold out by the next visit. Seems like someone must have stocked up thinking they were about to be SOL.:lmao:


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## KC4

*Advent Calendar anyone?*


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## Lawrence

Red Neck Christmas


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## CubaMark

*I couldn't find the "Visually Profound Piece of the Day" thread, so this one'll have to do...
*


----------



## Lawrence

...




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## Lawrence

...Deer Crossing signs





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Lawrence

...Christmas Ho


----------



## Lawrence

...




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Lawrence

...Ontario Sucks!!!





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Lawrence

...Keep calm


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## chas_m

Lawrence said:


> ...Ontario Sucks!!!


Just a note about that song ... while that performance may have been the Arrogant Worms, they didn't write the song: my pal Wes Borg did!

His version is available on iTunes and CD Baby as part of his album!

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/toronto-song-2012-live/id573061951?i=573061999


----------



## kps

...


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Lawrence

Just in time for Christmas and you need a gift for the Trekkies in your house

.


----------



## fjnmusic

Lawrence said:


> Just in time for Christmas and you need a gift for the Trekkies in your house
> 
> .


Fascinating...


----------



## Lawrence

fjnmusic said:


> Fascinating...


Yes...It's...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

Sandy wreaking havoc on NYC landmark last month:


----------



## CubaMark

*Rain. Priorities.*


----------



## Lawrence

Meanwhile elsewhere in the world where iPhones don't exist...


----------



## KC4




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## bryanc

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Right on, bryanc. Blame the unions. They have been a thorn in the side of big business and the American dream since the early 1900s. "The business of America is business." For the record, I grew up on Twinkies.


----------



## Lawrence

...Normal


----------



## Kosh

Dr.G. said:


> Right on, bryanc. Blame the unions. They have been a thorn in the side of big business and the American dream since the early 1900s. "The business of America is business." For the record, I grew up on Twinkies.


Yeah, and you'll still be able buy them, but only in Canada!


----------



## kps

..


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## jamesB

******* wine glasses


----------



## imnothng

jamesB said:


> ******* wine glasses


That's humorous? I have one.......


----------



## eMacMan

jamesB said:


> ******* wine glasses


For some reason I was expecting to see Billy Beer bottles.


----------



## Lawrence

Speaking of exotic pets


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Lawrence

Darwin...shops at IKEA.


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## Lawrence

...
Darwin tours the tower in Toronto


----------



## Lawrence

...Batteries


----------



## SINC

Unique name for a WIFI network. (I just renamed mine! )


----------



## Lawrence

...Super Hero


----------



## irontree

SINC said:


> Unique name for a WIFI network. (I just renamed mine! )


Mine is called "RCMP Surveillance Van" - keeps the neighbours on their toes


----------



## imnothng

irontree said:


> Mine is called "RCMP Surveillance Van" - keeps the neighbours on their toes


Skynet Global Defense


----------



## Dr.G.

irontree said:


> Mine is called "RCMP Surveillance Van" - keeps the neighbours on their toes


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

imnothng said:


> Skynet Global Defense


XX) Well, so long as it keeps North Korean rockets from hitting Canada.


----------



## bryanc

*homeopathic cartoon*

.


----------



## Lawrence

...Maps


----------



## Lawrence

...12 12 12


----------



## Lawrence

...Warm Towels


----------



## Lawrence

...Woman's Intuition


----------



## Lawrence

...your last weather forecast


----------



## Dr.G.

Lawrence said:


> ...your last weather forecast


XX)


----------



## Kosh

Man, talk about global warming!!! XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Kosh said:


> Man, talk about global warming!!! XX)


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

A computer Christmas:


----------



## Lawrence

...2012-13


----------



## Lawrence

...see what happens


----------



## Lawrence

...Last one with a message


----------



## johnp

Lawrence said:


> ...2012-13


... 
and Merry Christmas to this ...


----------



## Lawrence

...illegal in the USA


----------



## Dr.G.

Lawrence said:


> ...illegal in the USA


What are KinderSurprise eggs illegal in the USA .............. and why are those rifles legal in the US??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## partsguy

KinderSurprise eggs are illegal in the USA because they have non-edible parts inside of food (the chocolate shell). See also 'may contain small parts that are hazardous to children under three'. 

I think it has been proven, however, that guns also contain small parts that are hazardous to children under three, and just about everyone else.


----------



## Dr.G.

partsguy said:


> KinderSurprise eggs are illegal in the USA because they have non-edible parts inside of food (the chocolate shell). See also 'may contain small parts that are hazardous to children under three'.
> 
> I think it has been proven, however, that guns also contain small parts that are hazardous to children under three, and just about everyone else.


Thanks for the update. Maybe these "small parts" could be regulated ............ at least for assault rifles. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Lawrence

...wearing dresses


----------



## Lawrence

...weather in L.A. this week


----------



## Lawrence

...Somewhere in western Canada


----------



## Lawrence

...wasted day


----------



## Lawrence

...where's the kaboom?


----------



## CubaMark

*Here's one way to stimulate an interest in science with your children....*


----------



## vancouverdave

Where is the 'like' button? (JK) 

Love the sandbox.


----------



## Dr.G.

vancouverdave said:


> Where is the 'like' button? (JK)
> 
> Love the sandbox.


Agreed. :clap::clap::clap: A very creative idea.


----------



## KC4

Gone away is the bluebird,
Here to stay is a new bird
He sings a love song,
As we go along,


----------



## Lawrence

...stop her


----------



## kps

Typical CBC cheesyness, but I couldn't help laughing at this:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Lawrence

...streetlight with class


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## johnp

...


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## greenyoga

Haha,enjoyed very much,thanks for sharing.


----------



## rgray

More..... Didn't I warn you about serving me bad coffee? Outrageously sexist ads from the 1950s show shocking domestic scenes of subservient women carrying out domestic duties for their husbands | Mail Online


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## JCCanuck

rgray said:


> More..... Didn't I warn you about serving me bad coffee? Outrageously sexist ads from the 1950s show shocking domestic scenes of subservient women carrying out domestic duties for their husbands | Mail Online


"Mad Men" stuff wow! Nice reminder to how ignorant the male species was then (or still is?).


----------



## Lawrence

...2013


----------



## Kosh

JCCanuck said:


> "Mad Men" stuff wow! Nice reminder to how ignorant the male species was then (or still is?).


I sure hope that's not actually a real advertisement used in the old days. I'm sure that stuff isn't good for sensitive tissue. 

as for the rest of it... Well, those were different days...


----------



## javaqueen

Kosh said:


> I sure hope that's not actually a real advertisement used in the old days. I'm sure that stuff isn't good for sensitive tissue.
> 
> as for the rest of it... Well, those were different days...


unfortunately it is a real advertisement. Here is the wikipedia link


----------



## JCCanuck

javaqueen said:


> unfortunately it is a real advertisement. Here is the wikipedia link


Plus I can remember some of the ads and similar in Life and Time magazines.


----------



## Lawrence

...Funny guy





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Lawrence

...Smell it


----------



## CubaMark

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Lawrence

...Do not disturb bug


----------



## javaqueen




----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


>


:lmao::clap::lmao:

Very true.


----------



## greenyoga

What this for?


----------



## Dr.G.

greenyoga said:


> What this for?


Coffee ...............


----------



## johnp

....


----------



## johnp

greenyoga said:


> What this for?


... Cheers!!!


----------



## Lawrence

...chumps


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## JAMG

CubaMark said:


>


MMMM, Darth Milf??? Wait, that is so wrong.... What? :heybaby::heybaby::heybaby::heybaby:


----------



## bryanc

*to follow up on the darth vader theme*

.


----------



## bryanc

.


----------



## Lawrence

...snow in Greece


----------



## jamesB

Lawrence said:


> ...snow in Greece


Actually not unusual, happened in 2011 and 2012 also.


----------



## fjnmusic

jamesB said:


> Actually not unusual, happened in 2011 and 2012 also.


But there's no such thing as climate change.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute ............

Priceline Shocker: The Negotiator's Secret Daughter Revealed! - YouTube


----------



## Lawrence

...fear


----------



## SINC

About sums it up:


----------



## Lawrence

...cable bill


----------



## Lawrence

...somewhat humorous in a sick way


----------



## Dr.G.

An Academy Award goes to ..........................


----------



## eMacMan




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


>


Not to mention about to become not nearly as relevant in history.


----------



## Lawrence

...Transit


----------



## CubaMark

*Hero!*

_No way that this won't bring a big smile to your face.... you might even tear up a bit, thinking what this experience meant to these kids..._ 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






_...and a bonus - the champ giving props to Alan Funt:_





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Lawrence

...I love fluffy





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## johnp

Yes ... we've found that "dessert stomach" to be a most-valuable organ at our dim sum Saturdays -- it provides the extra room needed for a baked bbq pork bun for dessert!!


----------



## kps

---


----------



## kps




----------



## kps

Ha, quite creative. 

Just Add Drama...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Lawrence

...Alcohol


----------



## pm-r

Add me for any new stuff notification. I hadn't noticed this thread previously.


----------



## screature




----------



## screature




----------



## screature




----------



## screature




----------



## screature




----------



## Lawrence

...Lip Service




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Lawrence

...100




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Lawrence

...duck it


----------



## mlmummert

Lawrence said:


> ...duck it


Ducking auto correct...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawrence

...Super Bowl




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## bryanc

.


----------



## bryanc

..{why do I have to fool this into thinking I'm posting something new}...


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## screature

Lawrence said:


> ...100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Didn't even sinker once.


----------



## screature

Lawrence said:


> ...Super Bowl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Now this one made me laugh out loud. :lmao:


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## kps

We need to Ban Pools...if it saves just one life...


----------



## kps

----


----------



## johnp

kps said:


> ----


 (re the "when are you due")
:clap::clap::lmao:


----------



## Lawrence

...banned commercials (Caution: Suggestive Adult comedy, May be offensive to some)




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## screature

Lawrence said:


> ...banned commercials (Caution: Suggestive Adult comedy, May be offensive to some)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Thanks for sharing some of those were really funny... worth sharing with my wife.


----------



## kps

...---...


----------



## bryanc

-


----------



## Lawrence

...one for the ladies
(Humorous and serious at the same time)





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## kps

-----


----------



## Lawrence

...


----------



## Lawrence

...Science thread


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## fjnmusic

Truth.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## iMouse

The poor old dear is not doing so well with dropped stitches.


----------



## KC4




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


>


Good one, CM. I liked the movie as well as the game of Jumanji.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> I liked the movie as well as the game of Jumanji.


Ah-HAH!! So it's YOU!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Ah-HAH!! So it's YOU!!!


Well, I have been trying to roll a six .............. which would bring Spring to St. John's ................... but I have had no luck with the roll.


----------



## fjnmusic

KC4 said:


> View attachment 26582


That's a pretty specific subset of people. I mean, pregnant children alone are pretty rare…


----------



## Lawrence

...Apple


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## KC4

Dare ya to call the customer complaint line...


----------



## Lawrence

...idiot


----------



## Lawrence

...too early


----------



## SINC

'Bout right . . .


----------



## SINC

In honour of Hugo Chavez's passing, I had his initials placed on my bathroom taps.


----------



## KC4




----------



## KC4

Full report at 65 past the hour.


----------



## bryanc

*Maybe I should post this in the religion thread?*

Don't cross the streams!


----------



## fjnmusic

bryanc said:


> Don't cross the streams!


The dark-skinned ghostbuster played the warden on Oz. Every great actor of the modern age made an appearance at some point on Oz. (that would be as in Oswald Correctional Facility, not The Wizard Of)


----------



## iMouse

Don Cheadel, or something like that??


----------



## fjnmusic

iMouse said:


> Don Cheadel, or something like that??


Ernie Hudson, actually. When in doubt, there's always IMDB.


----------



## iMouse

Just trying my brain out.

Needs a walk, now and then.


----------



## rgray

More....


----------



## CubaMark

*Yay! A new Oatmeal comic!* 



*Full comic at The Oatmeal*


----------



## fjnmusic

rgray said:


> More....


Always rots of fun at Engrish.com!


----------



## Lawrence

...squirrel


----------



## johnp

Lawrence said:


> ...squirrel


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## jamesB

The latest in Hi-Speed *public* mass transit


----------



## pm-r

jamesB said:


> The latest in Hi-Speed *public* mass transit


WOW!! Whoever heard of safety, and no doubt just as packed inside as well.

I couldn't find the conductor who might be checking any of their tickets though.


----------



## KC4




----------



## johnp

.... heh, spring feels good, eh!!


----------



## jamesB

Mongoose school...


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr. Seuss doxies ..............


----------



## bryanc

*Most dangerous animal*

.


----------



## fjnmusic

jamesB said:


> Mongoose school...


Makes me think of this video, "Man Cleaning Cobra Pit"...even better with commentary. Language warning though.

http://youtu.be/RQbH3fyGerE


----------



## bryanc

*Speed Camera*

.


----------



## margarok

I saw the comments about stupid people and found an appropriate photo to add the comments to (leaving the credit). I hope you appreciate the finished photo as much as I.


----------



## eMacMan

Amen!
The Joy of Tech :: If Facebook made a real Facebook Home...


----------



## pm-r

+1!!


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark

_*Some people down east are really miffed that Spring hasn't sprung as yet...
*_


----------



## Lawrence

...Explaining sex to children


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> _*Some people down east are really miffed that Spring hasn't sprung as yet...
> *_


The last of our snow around my home went this morning with the heavy rain, and now the +10C temps with sunny blue skies.


----------



## iMouse

Lawrence said:


> ...Explaining sex to children


One of those is funny, and so *very* wrong, (it just might feature golf pencils, I'm not sayin'). :lmao:

beejacon


----------



## mlmummert

CubaMark said:


>


Busted!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## rgray




----------



## pm-r

Funny and clever but unfortunately it seems to be accurate for not only some of you Canadian back east residents, but as well for many other Canadian localities.  

Not even Vancouver Islanders have got to a normal spring yet. So much for "global warming".


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark

_Am I the only one who remembers this thread is here? Feel like I'm dominating...._


----------



## fjnmusic




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> .


:lmao::clap::lmao: Good one, Sinc.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> .


+1. :lmao: :clap:


----------



## bryanc

*Military Intelligence*

.


----------



## fjnmusic

bryanc said:


> .


:clap::lmao: Never underestimate human stupidity.


----------



## bryanc

Indeed, and just to be fair, we academics can be pretty dim at times as well...


----------



## pm-r

Would this be a companion to SINC's poster sign?


----------



## Lawrence

...Clark


----------



## Dr.G.

Lawrence said:


> ...Clark


----------



## bryanc

*Stay on target...*

.


----------



## JCCanuck

SINC said:


> .


I don't get it.


----------



## CubaMark

Just got lost in YouTube... hadn't realized how much I missed a good dose of British Humour. Then I came across this gem:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## johnp

CubaMark said:


> Just got lost in YouTube... hadn't realized how much I missed a good dose of British Humour. Then I came across this gem:


Thanks ... I needed that!!  That will have me digging out my Fawlty Towers set again ... it's high time for another viewing!!


----------



## JCCanuck

CubaMark said:


> Just got lost in YouTube... hadn't realized how much I missed a good dose of British Humour. Then I came across this gem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Great stuff cubamark! Fawlty Towers was an awesome series.


----------



## johnp

....


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## fjnmusic




----------



## pm-r

My God!! That shot made my stomach tighten, my toes curl and my hands sweat!! 

I sure hope that's a modified photoshop type shot.


----------



## fjnmusic

pm-r said:


> My God!! That shot made my stomach tighten, my toes curl and my hands sweat!!
> 
> I sure hope that's a modified photoshop type shot.


----------



## SINC

Yep, indeed required!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yep, indeed required!


:lmao: :lmao: :-(


----------



## KC4

Shopping at the asian market again today. It never fails to entertain or amuse: 

The header in front of my cashier's station: 









"You can check out anytime you like, but you can never leave."
- Don Herringly of the Seagles


----------



## johnp

Saw this poster taped on the entrance door of a kitchen-stuff store I have nearby ... I "likes" it!!
The Cook Manifesto


----------



## KC4




----------



## fjnmusic

Warning: blue language. However, I think the irony makes it worthwhile.


----------



## iMouse

He may have breached one of the conditions he's covering-up. 

And no one likes a loud-mouth, :lmao:


----------



## fjnmusic

iMouse said:


> He may have breached one of the conditions he's covering-up.
> 
> And no one likes a loud-mouth, :lmao:


I think the camera over his head is a rather telling detail.


----------



## iMouse

fjnmusic said:


> I think the camera over his head is a rather telling detail.


Are you suggesting that The Chancellor is watching??


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## MX-V

CubaMark said:


>


:clap:


----------



## CubaMark

The upper image is, of course, a 2-D representation of an alien penis....


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> The upper image is, of course, a 2-D representation of an alien penis....


It is??? OUCH!!


----------



## rgray

No, no. It is an illustration of the rectal probe that the aliens use on the drunken pickup drivers they seem to like to pick up at lonely gravel road crossroads late at night.


----------



## kps

,,,


----------



## Lawrence

...pup


----------



## fjnmusic

Lawrence said:


> ...pup


Let's name him Harry!


----------



## irontree

Maybe they smoked a spliff before the third period???


----------



## iMouse

fjnmusic said:


> Let's name him Harry!


Reems?


----------



## CubaMark

*EDIT:* _Credit to SINC's "Saint Albert Place on the Web" - I often open a dozen or tabs at once, and occasionally forget where I found things _ 

*You just might be interested in visiting Holland after seeing this....*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqEh0iFWlgs


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> *You just might be interested in visiting Holland after seeing this....*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqEh0iFWlgs


Me thinks you might have been at Don's SAP today St. Albert , but still worth repeating. And appropriate for my grandson who is heading off to land there in a weeks time!


----------



## CubaMark

_*Since we don't have a "Visually sad..." thread, I guess I'll just post this here...*_


----------



## SINC

^

That's hilarious CM! :lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## rgray

*You’re Never Alone When You’re with a Drone*


----------



## SINC

Canada's newest bill:


----------



## SINC

Talk about your unfortunate misplaced headlines:


----------



## CubaMark

^^^^  ^^^^


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Talk about your unfortunate misplaced headlines:



:lmao: :clap: 

How did they miss those - if they really did?  After all Alberta is a pretty manly big boy province.

Or maybe they just need a more astute SAP type editor on staff.


----------



## jamesB

pm-r said:


> :lmao: :clap:
> 
> How did they miss those - if they really did?  After all Alberta is a pretty manly big boy province.
> 
> Or maybe they just need a more astute SAP type editor on staff.


Nothing to do with the province of Alberta...

"The Albert Lea Tribune is a newspaper published in Albert Lea, Minnesota. It was founded in 1897 and has a Sunday circulation of 7,500."


----------



## pm-r

Thanks for the correction jamesB, but maybe the Albert Lea, Minnesota folks have the same Alberta manly attitude.


----------



## fjnmusic

Music hath a logic all its own.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## johnp

... "space" music, or a "Happy Place" on the ground?


----------



## kps

His fear came to reality...


----------



## kps

This barista is gooood


----------



## Lawrence

...Super


----------



## SINC

Eat your veggies!


----------



## rgray

Cool Bookish Places: Hay-on-Wye


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, rgray.


----------



## CubaMark

*This is VERY VERY NSFW. Crude language. Drug use. Weapons. In short - not for "polite company". But very funny. And very, very WEIRD.
*




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*(and yes, that really is John McAffee)*


----------



## iMouse

Just now saw that on Twitter.

I'm already looking for photo-mural wallpaper of books, for behind my desk.

Going viral in 3, 2, .....


----------



## CubaMark

Whoa. Just found a Wired article on McAffee's activities in Belize. Fascinating... that is one strange dude...


----------



## iMouse

Yes, the cops were looking all over for him at one time.

Classic recluse.


----------



## margarok

CubaMark said:


> Whoa. Just found a Wired article on McAffee's activities in Belize. Fascinating... that is one strange dude...


Strange? Beyond.


----------



## KC4

*Clever ....*


----------



## SINC

This one made me laugh right out loud!


----------



## johnp

... ouch .... fond memories of this one (1965)


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> This one made me laugh right out loud!


Ouch is right, but just too funny.

And guess which one appears to be more dead to me, and maybe just frozen in time.


----------



## rgray

I'm not so sure it is laugh-worthy..??

I am a contemporary of their's and an age-for-age comparison looking at myself in a mirror and at old pictures there is a certain similarity. And I'd bet that it is pretty much similar for those of you at the same ages.

I think it is remarkable that they are still rocking (together) after all these years. :heybaby:


----------



## monokitty

...


----------



## JAMG

*If you don't where this is, ask your dad...*

I have actually seen this in person, seems like a long time ago...


----------



## jamesB

Really good 'Walmart' commercial...




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## rgray

jamesB said:


> Really good 'Walmart' commercial...



Except that it is *KMART*......


----------



## jamesB

rgray said:


> Except that it is *KMART*......


*I'm sorry...* tptptptp


----------



## pm-r

jamesB said:


> Really good 'Walmart' commercial...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Somewhat humorous, but may be a bit low crude caliber for some, but I guess they got their point across.

But OT: from your sig:

"I would never want to be a member of a group whose symbol was a man nailed to two pieces of wood"
-George Carlin

I thought that such groups use a symbol of a fish. Or is that another group who do??


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, CM.


----------



## rgray

*Believe it or not, 7 years ago not everyone had a phone that took pictures of their m*


----------



## rgray




----------



## pm-r

What a relief to know, just in case. 

But will my Canadian political preference cost me even more, or do I just get my data files back by contacting the RCMP or CISIS instead?


----------



## iMouse

.


----------



## BigDL

Ahhh! :love2:

The root cause exposed, without resorting to, committing an act of sociology.


----------



## iMouse

Res ipsa loquitur.


----------



## SINC

Circumstantial evidence rarely makes the grade.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Res ipsa loquitur.


Post hoc ergo propter hoc


----------



## SINC

My first post in this thread:


----------



## iMouse

Provocateur, that's obviously a middle post.

This is a first post.


----------



## CubaMark

iMouse said:


> Provocateur, that's obviously a middle post.


Logical fallacy. You do not have sufficient data to determine if that is indeed a middle post. It may be one post in a series, but that point could be anywhere along a line. The only way it could be determined to be "a middle post' is if the fence were complete (i.e., no first or last post) and therefore any post could be a middle post.

Sheesh. I mean, the lack of specificity in posts here at ehMac lately has really gone downhill... :lmao:


----------



## SINC

I guess when communicationg with a mouse, one should have written, "my first post of a post in this thread". :lmao:


----------



## pm-r

:lmao: :lmao: :clap: 

It's nice to see some nice old original posts here, but maybe they might just be replacement posts. Who knows??


----------



## rgray




----------



## bryanc

*Tan lines*

.


----------



## rgray




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## bryanc

*Blondie roundabout*

.


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


>


:lmao: :lmao::lmao: 

Man, that's gotta be some OS X version in what century in the future??


----------



## johnp

.. and i just went to fill another prescription!!


----------



## bryanc

johnp said:


> .. and i just went to fill another prescription!!


Just don't let it talk you into something you'll regret...


----------



## SINC

Do you think she meant cologne?


----------



## winwintoo




----------



## johnp

winwintoo said:


>


Hope so!!!


----------



## kps

America! What Happened?


----------



## fjnmusic




----------



## kps

These two agree...


----------



## pm-r

:clap: :clap: :lmao:


----------



## Lawrence

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.





...


----------



## johnp

....


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Dr.G.

Please ...............


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## fjnmusic




----------



## CubaMark

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## JCCanuck

fjnmusic said:


> View attachment 32994


I knew it! The Vulcans are already here!


----------



## CubaMark

So everybody's all upset about Ben Affleck being chosen to be the next Batman.

Could be worse.

*BATMAN* starting _Steve Buscemi!_


----------



## johnp

.. thought they might have done a bit better with their choice of Batmobile .. but then I guess it's a bit better than the first one they were considering ...


----------



## CubaMark

Hey! I had a black Beetle. Why didn't *I* think of that?


----------



## johnp

CubaMark said:


> Hey! I had a black Beetle. Why didn't *I* think of that?


Cool ... my first bug (1963), was a turquoise one, and wouldn't have worked very well. And my second one (1971), was a bright lime green coloured one, and would have worked even less!!  But the latter one still worked for an "extended hippie" look at the time, and especially so for me, I was living in a small northeastern NB town at the time, and sure got the looks with my brightly coloured checkered pants, and car!!  
.. sorry, no pictures ... thank goodness!!


----------



## johnp

... a thoughtfully-designed pub (well, at least for some customers, eh!!) .
(credits to SINC for this one .... I 'snatched' it a while ago from his website -- St. Albert)


----------



## SINC

Wow, how many of us had Bugs anyway? My first was a maroon 1954 that I rebuilt the motor on to a whopping 36 HP. After a few years of top speed of about 55 mph, I splurged and bought a brand new 1963 white bug with a gas heater. Mmmm, that was one warm car all winter long.


----------



## fjnmusic

CubaMark said:


> So everybody's all upset about Ben Affleck being chosen to be the next Batman.
> 
> Could be worse.
> 
> *BATMAN* starting _Steve Buscemi!_


I can see it now...

"Why do I gotta be The Batman? Why not just Batman? I mean, whoever figured that sticking a big fat 'the' in front of the word 'Batman' would make it sound cooler was not playing with a full deck if you ask me."


----------



## Lawrence

.Sloth


----------



## Lawrence

Texting


----------



## Lawrence

I want one!!!




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## winwintoo

Lawrence said:


> I want one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


You do know that smoking is bad for you


----------



## Lawrence

winwintoo said:


> You do know that smoking is bad for you


Not in Japan apparently, Although, They may have a half life left there anyways.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## fjnmusic

In a word, fascinating. Indeed. OK, two words. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6Lb3kFwJRQ&sns=em


----------



## kps

fjnmusic said:


> In a word, fascinating. Indeed. OK, two words. Captain Kirk watches Miley Cyrus performance - YouTube


Now THAT was hilarious.:lmao:


----------



## CubaMark

_Kermit never thought about going to the moon... or even knew what "orbit" meant. Then NASA came along and launched him - not very high, and very likely not very safely. Odds are... R.I.P. little green buddy..._


(Frog Photobombs NASA Moon Probe Launch)

*ALSO SEE* Tumblr tribute to Major Frog...


----------



## Kosh

Hilarious CubaMark. RIP little froggy.


----------



## chimo

CubaMark said:


> _Kermit never thought about going to the moon... or even knew what "orbit" meant. Then NASA came along and launched him - not very high, and very likely not very safely. Odds are... R.I.P. little green buddy..._
> 
> 
> (Frog Photobombs NASA Moon Probe Launch)
> 
> *ALSO SEE* Tumblr tribute to Major Frog...


Tragically, it was at this point that Mr Frog realized he forgot to don his wing-suit.


----------



## fjnmusic




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## macintosh doctor

CubaMark said:


> _Kermit never thought about going to the moon... or even knew what "orbit" meant. Then NASA came along and launched him - not very high, and very likely not very safely. Odds are... R.I.P. little green buddy..._
> 
> 
> (Frog Photobombs NASA Moon Probe Launch)
> 
> *ALSO SEE* Tumblr tribute to Major Frog...


the part i dont get.. is they made the launch site a 'protective' wildlife site? that makes no sense to me... were they being sarcastic? launch a rocket, burn a few animals and repeat once population re inhabits ???!!!


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Lawrence

hand


----------



## Lawrence

Cellphone service


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## rgray




----------



## rgray




----------



## CubaMark

_I should probably save this for Xmas, but..._


----------



## SINC

I bet lots of people think the buck gored someone or something with his antlers. Those who know wildlife will recognize the shedding of the velvet on his antlers as a normal occurrence. Happens every year and quite innocent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting sign ...........


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Lawrence

...bad


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Rob

CubaMark, the Cuba link in your signature section isn't working.


----------



## CubaMark

Tks Rob. Changed it to something that's updated a bit more frequently. Cheers!


----------



## rgray

*Let us all go to work, weeeeeeee.*

Let us all go to work, weeeeeeee.


----------



## fjnmusic




----------



## CubaMark

That's it, fjnmusic, keep on propagating the right-wing myth....


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Lawrence

The real Toronto Subway Map


----------



## Andrew Pratt

I took this photo yesterday at a local farm that had a barn full of cute bunnies for the kids to pet.


----------



## CubaMark

I've got the fix for that, bud...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## rgray

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## johnp

,.,.,.,.


----------



## CubaMark

*Texts from my cat*


----------



## CubaMark

*Only in Sweden...*


----------



## rgray




----------



## CubaMark

Nice one, rgray.... 

*And now... Sir David Attenborough narrating Miley Cyrus' VMA performance...*

David Attenborough Narrates Miley Cyrus' VMA Twerk-formance

[ame=http://vimeo.com/77785214]Attenborrowed on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## fjnmusic

Your forum has disabled image sharing from this app. WTF? Is this just me getting this message?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

Today's ear worm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

(Double post)


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## fjnmusic

:d


----------



## rgray

Not so funny! Some coarse language......





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## KC4

What can happen when you put your Christmas decorations out too early:







Looks like a "drive by" to me….


----------



## SINC

If you live in the south and you decorate the palm tree in your front yard, you might want to give it some careful thought:


----------



## johnp

....in the spirit of decorating for the holidays?!!


----------



## CubaMark

*The Life and Times of an Aging Superhero Captured in Oil Paintings by Andreas Englund*

_In his ongoing series of photorealistic oil paintings called the Aging Superhero, Swedish artist Andreas Englund takes us into the candidly humorous life of an anonymous superhero who has probably seen better days. Though he still puts up a tough fight, the wear and tear of battling crime has taken its toll on this elderly action figure._​


*More pics at the source link below*

(ThisIsColossal)


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Dr.G.

Hopefully, Sam will get his puppy.


----------



## CubaMark

On a related note, fellas, consider a prostate exam and check the rest of your gear regularly


----------



## CubaMark

Rare N.D. Ice Disk Found - Snotr


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## fjnmusic

Name that tune!


----------



## CubaMark

*I know there's a gazillion of these humorous parodies of "Wrecking Ball" - but this is just too funny...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyJMaUGCBGU


----------



## CubaMark

*Competing car ads from Mercedes and Jaguar:*

Mercedes Suspension Ad - Snotr

Jaguar ad - Snotr


----------



## kps

Apparently, this is Bently's response to a BMW, Audi and Subaru ad war.

FM.TV - FOR SALE: Advertisement War: BMW started it, Audi answered...Bentley chairman had final say.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark

*"Are you lookin' up the feckin' answers? (SLAP!) - HAH HA HA HAHA HA!!!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QarofaycN3c


----------



## screature




----------



## johnp

....


----------



## johnp

....


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## winwintoo

.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark

This is far more entertaining than you would otherwise assume...

Flexible Muscle-Based Locomotion for Bipedal Creatures on Vimeo


----------



## Lawrence

Pit bulls


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## screature

CubaMark said:


> This is far more entertaining than you would otherwise assume...
> 
> Flexible Muscle-Based Locomotion for Bipedal Creatures on Vimeo


That actually had some pretty funny moments. At first I thought 5:21 of this? But the time flew by.

The funniest bit for me was when the "guy" walking on the ramp with the uneven surface and boxes being thrown at him was doing so well and the last huge box finally knocks him over... that made me laugh out loud.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

Bad luck Beiber goes to jail . . .


----------



## Lawrence

Toilet Fishing Banned at Sochi Olympics


----------



## WCraig

Lawrence said:


> Toilet Fishing Banned at Sochi Olympics


What the heck is going on in the bottom right panel??

Craig


----------



## CubaMark

Falling down drunk party dude?


----------



## WCraig

It almost, kinda looks like a razor in the right hand. With the legs spread wide like that, maybe ... no shaving??


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark

*Mega-cuteness!!!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXAva_gO8Qk


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Dr.G.

I attended Woodstock .................. way back when.


----------



## SINC

I love this one.


----------



## CubaMark

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifv_0_i30Q0


----------



## KC4




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## CubaMark

_Is there some way to embed videos from snotr.com?_

*Scotsman teaches a news reporter how to drink scotch*


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


This video is private.


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> This video is private.


....I'm missing something....?

EDIT: Ah - ok. The first preview frame comes up, but the video is set to private. Odd... it's been making the rounds... let me find another source... (this is the video of the Russian guys with a broken-down lada - they tie it to the back of a bus in order to jump-start it, but forget to put someone behind the wheel... the bus pulls the car into a line of parked taxis).


----------



## Kosh

WCraig said:


> What the heck is going on in the bottom right panel??
> 
> Craig


A person injecting himself with drugs, maybe.


----------



## Macfury

The Dinosaur Pet Guide:

The Dinosaur Pet Guide by John Conway


----------



## SINC

My, how true is this?


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xLR5mjkfs4


----------



## winwintoo

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## fjnmusic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark

*Well.... this made my night* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvpsoEOJ0_E


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark

*Something for Dr. G.....*


----------



## vancouverdave

http://www.cartoonistgroup.com/properties/pett/art_images/cg4b1dc9d7a42b20.jpg


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## chas_m

CubaMark: LOVE THIS.


----------



## CubaMark

chas_m said:


> CubaMark: LOVE THIS.


It's funny 'cause it's pretty damn likely.... 

And now on to todays' instalment:


----------



## SINC

If you are going to play the part of Winnie The Pooh, please be sure not to put the costume pants on backwards.


----------



## CubaMark

*Productive and titillating - all in one package...*

*CodeBabes: The More Code You Learn, The Less The Instructors Wear*










_Everything about CodeBabes, a site that uses boobs to make coding fun, reads as a huge troll. It blows Silicon Valley's sexism problem out into one website of cleavage-laden horrors. It has to be fake, and yet nobody on Twitter is quite sure if it is.

In short, CodeBabes features sexy schoolgirl types teaching classes._

Watch the lesson, absorb the info, pass the quiz, and your instructor removes one piece of clothing. How much clothing, you ask? Enough to motivate you. But let's not get carried away here, we're an education site.​
_The theory is that people will come for the babes, but stay for the YouTube tutorials. "We thought coding lessons were getting a little boring, and by a little boring we mean banging our head against the table while watching them. Thus CodeBabes.com was born," reads the "Our Philosophy" page. CodeBabes, you see, makes computers sexy because it uses some nerd-bro fantasy to talk about boring computer stuff._

(FastCompany)


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## fjnmusic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Macfury

A bunch of us took 3-D glasses to the premiere of 2-D movie once.Never saw so many people funnel back to the ticket office.


----------



## CubaMark

^^^^^^ That's funny


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## fjnmusic

Good one, Mark! Here's another for the Jedi in each of us...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Dr.G.

For those, like myself, who are complaining about the heat this July .................. Lest we forget.


----------



## johnp

... on the weather theme, out here on the wet coast it'll likely be quite different ...


----------



## fjnmusic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark

I TOTALLY heard Sir Connery's voice in my head!!!!


----------



## fjnmusic

CubaMark said:


> I TOTALLY heard Sir Connery's voice in my head!!!!


Thanks! 👍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## rgray

Homeowners find creepy note left behind by house sitter | Mail Online


----------



## SINC

Hehehe . . .


----------



## rgray




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## rgray




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark

*Patrick Stewart shows us how the ALS Ice Bucket Challenge *should* be done.*

*Class, man. Class all the way.*


----------



## pm-r

+1!!!!


----------



## johnp

CubaMark said:


> *Patrick Stewart shows us how the ALS Ice Bucket Challenge *should* be done.*


Yup ... good one!!


----------



## KC4

.


----------



## rgray




----------



## rgray




----------



## CubaMark

rgray, that's spot on. But shouldn't it be in the American Political Thread?


----------



## CubaMark

*STRONG LANGUAGE WARNING!*


----------



## SINC

That was hilarious! :clap:


----------



## pm-r

Actually, a bit too close to reality to be really funny. Those folks are too often just sick and annoying. But I did get a chuckle from it...


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## rgray

*The COKE bottle that will terrify you*


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


>


Mark, Now that Memorial University of Newfoundland (MUN) has a no smoking on campus policy, we also implemented a two door holding policy. And yes, it is customary to say thank you twice.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Mark, Now that Memorial University of Newfoundland (MUN) has a no smoking on campus policy, we also implemented a two door holding policy. And yes, it is customary to say thank you twice.


I've only been to MUN once, and that was during winter. Very much appreciated the subterranean tunnels connecting some (most?) buildings....


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I've only been to MUN once, and that was during winter. Very much appreciated the subterranean tunnels connecting some (most?) buildings....


Yes, the whole campus is now linked by underground tunnels or heated overpasses. I used to have students come to a 9AM Monday morning class in the middle of Feb. wearing shorts and a tee shirt ......... having come right from their dorm room through the tunnel system to the Education Building ........... and wearing flip-flops.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Dr.G.

Who took the remote?


----------



## SINC

Yep . . .


----------



## SINC

Hehehe


----------



## Dr.G.

Wise advice .............


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## screature

CubaMark said:


> I've only been to MUN once, and that was during winter. *Very much appreciated the subterranean tunnels* connecting some (most?) buildings....





Dr.G. said:


> Yes, the whole campus is now linked by underground tunnels or heated overpasses. I used to have students come to a 9AM Monday morning class in the middle of Feb. wearing shorts and a tee shirt ......... having come right from their dorm room through the tunnel system to the Education Building ........... and wearing flip-flops.


When I was at Carleton university in the early 80's they already had underground tunnels connecting all the building on campus. I don't if it is still the case (they have built several buildings on the campus since and and I don't know if the tunnels still go to all of them.

It was a god send in the winter and even foul weather conditions in other seasons.

The maintenance crew and others had electric golf like carts that used the tunnels like subterranean highways.

I worked for the Charlatan, the Student Union newspaper at the time as the Distribution Manager, essentially a glorified newspaper boy and distributed the paper across the campus using one of those "golf carts".

It was a fun time... the cart I had didn't have a steering wheel, it had a front tiler to steer. 

I had some harrowing/fun times going down hill in the tunnels late at night with too much speed (I was 18 at the time) and almost tipped it once. I had to put my arm out against a wall of lockers in the tunnels to stop the thing from tipping over... good thing one of the locker doors wasn't open... I probably would have ended up with a broken arm or worse...

Ah the joys of youth.


----------



## pm-r

screature said:


> When I was at Carleton university in the early 80's ...
> 
> The maintenance crew and others had electric golf like carts that used the tunnels like subterranean highways.
> 
> I worked for the Charlatan, the Student Union newspaper at the time as the Distribution Manager, essentially a glorified newspaper boy and distributed the paper across the campus using one of those "golf carts".
> 
> It was a fun time... the cart I had didn't have a steering wheel, it had a front tiler to steer.
> ...



That sounds like it might have been one of the Cushman electric carts.

We had the gas powered industrial orange versions where I worked years ago. Lots of fun.


----------



## rgray

screature said:


> When I was at Carleton university in the early 80's they already had underground tunnels connecting all the building on campus. I don't if it is still the case (they have built several buildings on the campus since and and I don't know if the tunnels still go to all of them.
> 
> It was a god send in the winter and even foul weather conditions in other seasons.
> 
> The maintenance crew and others had electric golf like carts that used the tunnels like subterranean highways.
> 
> I worked for the Charlatan, the Student Union newspaper at the time as the Distribution Manager, essentially a glorified newspaper boy and distributed the paper across the campus using one of those "golf carts".
> 
> It was a fun time... the cart I had didn't have a steering wheel, it had a front tiler to steer.
> 
> I had some harrowing/fun times going down hill in the tunnels late at night with too much speed (I was 18 at the time) and almost tipped it once. I had to put my arm out against a wall of lockers in the tunnels to stop the thing from tipping over... good thing one of the locker doors wasn't open... I probably would have ended up with a broken arm or worse...
> 
> Ah the joys of youth.





pm-r said:


> That sounds like it might have been one of the Cushman electric carts.
> 
> We had the gas powered industrial orange versions where I worked years ago. Lots of fun.


That was you *screature*? Harrumph... Fun for you (I absolutely get it!!) but a constant worry for students and faculty walking in the tunnels. From 1970 when I was a student there until (intermingled with stints at MUN, UofO and UNB) I retired from faculty in 2005.

Cart drivers would let them freewheel to seemingly horrendous speed on the down-grades. Walkers always had to keep a "weather eye" over their shoulders. There were Cushmans and a much smaller type, too. Surprisingly there were no major accidents ever (AFAIK). Two carts trying to pass in opposite directions at class change time would cause extreme bottlenecks! Some residence students didn't seem to own winter coats.

A while ago some guy filmed himself with a helmetcam running a full size dirt bike through the tunnels at speed. It made it to YouTube, but CU Admin (bless their tiny little minds) had it suppressed. I had always had a notion to take my sport bike down there (you know, just to... erm... test the limits of adhesion of the tyres)!!!


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## screature

rgray said:


> That was you *screature*? Harrumph... Fun for you (I absolutely get it!!) but a constant worry for students and faculty walking in the tunnels. From 1970 when I was a student there until (intermingled with stints at MUN, UofO and UNB) I retired from faculty in 2005.
> 
> Cart drivers would let them freewheel to seemingly horrendous speed on the down-grades. Walkers always had to keep a "weather eye" over their shoulders. There were Cushmans and a much smaller type, too. Surprisingly there were no major accidents ever (AFAIK). Two carts trying to pass in opposite directions at class change time would cause extreme bottlenecks! Some residence students didn't seem to own winter coats.
> 
> A while ago some guy filmed himself with a helmetcam running a full size dirt bike through the tunnels at speed. It made it to YouTube, but CU Admin (bless their tiny little minds) had it suppressed. I had always had a notion to take my sport bike down there (you know, just to... erm... test the limits of adhesion of the tyres)!!!


Wow!! :yikes:

I had not seen that before, shocking.

I did my runs at night when there was little to no foot traffic in the tunnels. That being said, what I did in my youth was irresponsible.

When I was there, there were STOP signs at all intersections and I obeyed them at all times.

Seeing as you taught at CU you may know of the part of the tunnel system I am talking about.

It was the downgrade in the tunnel right outside of the Unicentre, going East I believe.

I had a new girlfriend riding "shotgun" with me at the time and so I am sure I was trying to show off. 

I was/we were very lucky that nothing bad happened. It could have been much, much worse for us and for anyone who I might have hit.

After that I counted my blessings that nothing bad happened to me, my girlfriend or anyone else.

I got lucky and realized it and never participated in such foolish behaviour again after that.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Who took the remote?


:lmao:


----------



## SINC

Indeed true for some . . .


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## screature

CubaMark said:


>


:lmao:


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## winwintoo

This might be offensive, but get over it


----------



## CubaMark

winwintoo said:


> This might be offensive, but get over it


Offensive?

This was my reality for the past three evenings with various family members... while battling an infuriating problem whereby Messages no longer allows me to do screen sharing (remote control) with the remote party (withholding rant). We finally settled on doing a Skype call, Screen Share (no control) and the scenario depicted above...


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Dr.G.

Oops ..............


----------



## CubaMark

_*How terribly, sadly, true this is...*_


----------



## SINC

Gotcha!


----------



## CubaMark

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

He,he, I saw that one yesterday, pretty good!


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> Gotcha!


Hmm, not my experience but that would be bad indeed.

My wife and I touch base regularly just to see how each other is doing. I like that...

I still have not sent a text to this day. My wife does to her friends but personally I an not interested.

If I really need to talk to you I will either call you or e-mail you.

That is just the way I roll, without apology or technology be damned...

I still don't own an iPhone or any other cell phone or "smart device" aside from an iPad. I have no reason to have a "smart phone" for what I have gives me enough benefits relative to the cost to keep me "connected".

I guess it may be just me but I really don't care and I don't feel like I am missing out on something/anything.


----------



## WCraig

screature said:


> ... I still don't own an iPhone or any other cell phone or "smart device" aside from an iPad. I have no reason to have a "smart phone" for what I have gives me enough benefits relative to the cost to keep me "connected". ...


Cool, but on the flip side, I was talking with my 16-year old daughter last night. I mentioned that it was 8 years ago that the iPhone was introduced. (Those of you quick with math will have figured out that she was only 8 at that time.) I asked if she could remember the time before smart phones. She shuddered a little and said "No". Of the 3 things that an iPhone is, the phone aspect is the one she uses least. Music and internet access are far more important to her generation than (the old-fashioned notion of) making calls.

Craig
PS The size of the iPhone 6 is a huge negative (forgive the pun) to her and her friends--too big, none of them have a pocket big enough to hold it. The 6 Plus is absolutely a non-starter.


----------



## KC4




----------



## fjnmusic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark

*For all you closet LOST fans....*


----------



## CubaMark

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## fjnmusic

CubaMark said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.



Thanks! +1 👍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

Maybe not so much after all . . .


----------



## Macfury

Despite all of the number twisting on perceived value, I have never thought of Apple products as costing less.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## FeXL

On the American political side of things. LMAO...


----------



## rgray

Schoolgirl Olivia asks mother for a letter to get her off PE and the one she wrote was perfect | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Macfury

It's funny, but I call fake.. that line "please return to Olivia after reading" makes no sense, except for the purposes of creating a story that allows the letter to come back home for scanning and posting.


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> It's funny, but I call fake.. that line "please return to Olivia after reading" makes no sense, except for the purposes of creating a story that allows the letter to come back home for scanning and posting.


My interpretation is different. 

Olivia expected to give the letter to her teacher, and be excused from PE.

The teacher is being instructed to give the letter to Olivia so that Olivia knows that she's not getting out of PE, and that her parent is giving that instruction to her teacher.

I'm assuming the scanning of the letter occurred prior to it being put in an envelope and handed to Olivia for delivery.

or not. Could be fake. But there's nothing in that image that would indicate this.


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> My interpretation is different.
> … …
> I'm assuming the scanning of the letter occurred prior to it being put in an envelope and handed to Olivia for delivery.
> 
> or not. Could be fake. But there's nothing in that image that would indicate this.



The scanning or picture taken no doubt occurred before delivery as there are no fold marks showing. Anyway, not even worth discussing IMHO!!


----------



## Macfury

CubaMark said:


> But there's nothing in that image that would indicate this.


Not in the image, but in the wording of the letter itself. Like I said, it's funny, but I call fake.


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> My interpretation is different.
> 
> Olivia expected to give the letter to her teacher, and be excused from PE.
> 
> The teacher is being instructed to give the letter to Olivia so that Olivia knows that she's not getting out of PE, and that her parent is giving that instruction to her teacher.
> 
> I'm assuming the scanning of the letter occurred prior to it being put in an envelope and handed to Olivia for delivery.
> 
> or not. Could be fake. But there's nothing in that image that would indicate this.


Well, The Telegraph seems to think it is a legit story:

Schoolgirl's mum writes best ever excuse note to PE teacher - Telegraph


----------



## Macfury

They mention that the letter was posted online by "Sam" but nothing else is known about it. No big deal anyway. The point is well taken.



SINC said:


> Well, The Telegraph seems to think it is a legit story:
> 
> Schoolgirl's mum writes best ever excuse note to PE teacher - Telegraph


----------



## fjnmusic

To define comedy is to destroy it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, I guess it might work . . .


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Aurora

screwed up


----------



## Dr.G.

True ............ according to my wife.


----------



## CubaMark

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## CubaMark

*Looks like the great Robot Uprising we've all been fearing is a ways off yet....*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0TaYhjpOfo


----------



## Aurora

http://www.ehmac.ca/attachment.php?attachmentid=57505&stc=1&d=1434416348

Saw this in a men's washroom. Buy the condom expecting a passionate evening and if she says she has a headache, you have that covered too.


----------



## FeXL

Bahahahahahahaha!


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


>


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark

*This one's for SINC:*


----------



## SINC

Ach mon, it's a hoot!


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## pm-r

Yeah right!! So cocky, innocent and pretentious!!!


----------



## CubaMark

pm-r said:


> Yeah right!! So cocky, innocent and pretentious!!!


Would you prefer this?


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> Would you prefer this?



I was referring to the boozed user and the hockey stick, so often used as an assault weapon.


----------



## CubaMark

pm-r said:


> I was referring to the boozed user and the hockey stick, so often used as an assault weapon.


Some folks have pointed out that the Canada image requires a bit of work: no Tim's, for one thing, and buddy should really have a copy of Farley Mowat's "Never Cry Wolf" or something under his arm....


----------



## rgray




----------



## iamjenny

Lol


----------



## SINC

Yep . . .


----------



## CubaMark

Heh heh heh Good one, SINC!


----------



## CubaMark

*and making the rounds on Facebook today....*


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark

(the story here via St. Albert's Place)


----------



## SINC

Great minds and all, Mark, .

WEBBITS | St. Albert | St. Albert's Place On The Web


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Great minds and all, Mark, .
> 
> WEBBITS | St. Albert | St. Albert's Place On The Web


Sadly, no. My "great mind" is a thief. An outright, blatant, thief. I visited SAP today, and must have followed that link from your source. In my defence I can only plead (a) sleep-deprivation from being nearly 50 with a 4-year-old at home and (b) I tend to open links of interest in tabs and eventually go through them all when I find an opportunity, by which time I have forgotten the source.

Apologies, Don. I will make more of an effort to cite SAP in future postings.


----------



## SINC

Not to worry about it Mark, I am not concerned about any credit. I just thought you and I might have chanced upon the same content again as we often do. No apologies necessary at all.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Macfury

Cue Zarathustra...


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

They need a proof reader . . .


----------



## CubaMark

This will not embed properly, as it's not YouTube... here's the link to the FB post as well.

*Funniest Parking Fine Appeal Ever!*


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> This will not embed properly, as it's not YouTube... here's the link to the FB post as well.
> 
> *Funniest Parking Fine Appeal Ever!*


But it is on YouTube . . .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UogpS1t-mUw


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## fjnmusic

I don't know why I can't quit you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

When you put too much water in your rice . . .


----------



## pm-r

:lmao: :clap: :lmao:


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## fjnmusic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## SINC

Hehehe . . .


----------



## rgray




----------



## SINC

.


----------



## fjnmusic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Be sure to check your kids Halloween bag for anything dangerous . . .


----------



## SINC

Donald Trumpkin . . .


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark

*Google Earth before the invention of satellites was time consuming and pointless. *​
(TerribleRealEstatePhotos)​


----------



## pm-r

A bit pathetic and sad actually…


----------



## SINC

,


----------



## CubaMark

Tom Hanks. Peter Capaldi. And some other guy. Hilarious.... and great trivia about Forrest Gump!





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## CubaMark

*Dixie Chicks give P.E.I. singer Meaghan Blanchard's parody a social media nod*

P.E.I. singer-songwriter Meaghan Blanchard's parody of the Dixie Chicks' Grammy-award winning song _Not Ready to Make Nice_ has received a nod on social media from the band itself, garnering the video a lot of attention in a short time.

Last week, Blanchard posted a video to Facebook of her tribute to the song — and a lament against the looming P.E.I. winter — called *I'm Not Ready to Scrape Ice*.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






The Dixie Chicks shared Blanchard's version on their Facebook fan site Friday.

In just 16 hours, the post had received nearly 6,000 likes and was shared more than 2,200 times. As of Saturday afternoon, the video has been viewed on YouTube more than 100,000 times.

Many of the 277 comments praised Blanchard's clever writing and her singing abilities.​
(CBC)


----------



## SINC

Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## fjnmusic

pm-r said:


> A bit pathetic and sad actually…












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

About sums it up . . .


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## JAMG

*Seasonal...*

Seasonal...


----------



## CubaMark

*groan*

:lmao:


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> *groan*
> 
> :lmao:



But a good groaner, and especially for all the old car nuts…


----------



## CubaMark

*Photographer Recreates Iconic Portraits Using John Malkovich as His Model - My Modern Met*


















(Many more at: MyModernMet)


----------



## JAMG

*Earworm for the Holidays*

Going to be singing this all day...


----------



## SINC

Hehehe


----------



## Dr.G.

JAMG said:


> Going to be singing this all day...


Mush ........................... except in our house, mush has a different meaning for our doxie sled dog team........ goat's milk and badger blood. XX)


----------



## CubaMark

I didn't catch this when it came out in May - Dick is 90 years young, still performing!





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

Much truth here . . .


----------



## 18m2

This is how a Canuck interprets instructions from a Texan


----------



## SINC

Yep.


----------



## SINC

Oh, excellent question!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oh, excellent question!


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

My all time favourite is still: It Hurts When IP


----------



## CubaMark

*This is evil... and I do feel very guilty for laughing SO SO HARD* :lmao:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> *This is evil… and I do feel very guilty for laughing SO SO HARD* :lmao:
> …



These seem to be making the rounds and as I've said elsewhere, I'll be surprised if someone isn't killed…


----------



## hexdiy

CubaMark said:


> *This is evil... and I do feel very guilty for laughing SO SO HARD* :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Hey Mark, would you care to disembed this link (as explained by SINC I think) by posting "advanced" and switching off :


> Automatically embed media


( it is using an Ajax script under V-Bulletin forum software obscuring the original URL I think)?

That way Flash- impaired forum members could join in the guffaw using HTML5...

Thank you!


----------



## CubaMark

hexdiy said:


> Hey Mark, would you care to disembed this link (as explained by SINC I think) by posting "advanced" and switching off :
> 
> ( it is using an Ajax script under V-Bulletin forum software obscuring the original URL I think)?
> 
> That way Flash- impaired forum members could join in the guffaw using HTML5...


Auto embed media was already unticked.

I just now unticked "auto retrieve titles" and "auto parse links" - so if it works for you now as HTML video, then the "auto embed media" checkbox isn't the culprit.


----------



## hexdiy

Thank you. Still not working, and it seems to be endemic here on EhMac.
Tomorrow, I'd like to get to the bottom of this.
Getting pretty late now in Europe.


----------



## CubaMark

*The Married Kama Sutra*









_When the man and the woman have eaten Indian food, and are too swollen with rice to 
make conversation, let alone love, it is called “the beaching of the whales.”_​
(See more at the New Yorker)


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

It looked easy when the horse did it.


----------



## Dr.G.

As Yogi would have said... "If you see a fork in the road, take it!"


----------



## fjnmusic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm-r

No room to complain there I'd say, and maybe a few others could learn to do the same or at least similar, and how many still leave the breakers unlabeled???


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark

*The original:*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*The remake:*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Bonus: a nice little behind-the-scenes*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## fjnmusic

A little selfie humour. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## pm-r

Did you see the other followup results that Facebook shows…???

Video of Porsche’s poor parking job helps catch hit-and-run teen driver - BC | Globalnews.ca
Bad park job helps police find hit and run suspect in Vancouver - NEWS 1130

Video of horrible parking job helps Vancouver police nab suspected hit-and-run driver | Vancouver Sun
"_*Video of horrible parking job helps Vancouver police nab suspected hit-and-run driver*_"

etc….


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

Uh, maybe not so much?


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> Uh, maybe not so much?



 Bwahahahahahahahaha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Training for the Rio Olympics . . .


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

No audio jack . . .


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> .



Yup. A puzzling decision, to say the least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Pardon my French, but . . .


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> Pardon my French, but . . .




Does it come with Air Pods?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm-r

fjnmusic said:


> Does it come with Air Pods?



Sorry, NO.

The great Sir "Jony" Ive and his team couldn't figure out how to keep or fit in an "Air _*Port*_" for connectivity!!!


----------



## BReligion

pm-r said:


> Sorry, NO.
> 
> The great Sir "Jony" Ive and his team couldn't figure out how to keep or fit in an "Air _*Port*_" for connectivity!!!


No, it's not that they couldn't... They had the *courage* to not even bother trying 

BReligion


----------



## SINC

Lol!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Lol!



Yes, and CubaMark and some others thought so as well with his post yesterday:
http://www.ehmac.ca/all-ios-iphone-...4489-about-headphone-jack-lack-thereof-2.html

Almost going "viral" as they say these days… and getting quite a base bottom end response it seems… but some confused with the lack of directions and best recommended locations…


----------



## CubaMark

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## CubaMark

pm-r said:


> Yes, and CubaMark and some others thought so as well with his post yesterday…


I've inadvertently (I swear!) lifted content from SAP in the past, and I've never really cared about being "First!".   :lmao:


In the end, all that matters, is that we make one another laugh....


----------



## SINC

CubaMark said:


> I've inadvertently (I swear!) lifted content from SAP in the past, and I've never really cared about being "First!".   :lmao:
> 
> 
> In the end, all that matters, is that we make one another laugh....


Nor do I care what anybody lifts or I copy!


----------



## pm-r

https://www.facebook.com/chanelwestcoast/videos/10154493184377022/

*Color Blind Man Solves Rubik's Cube in 5 Seconds…*


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> https://www.facebook.com/chanelwestcoast/videos/10154493184377022/


5 Seconds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> .



What a dick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm-r

Interesting…

25 Logical Reasons to Vote for Donald Trump


----------



## pm-r

Not sure if this is humorous or just crazy…

https://www.facebook.com/Speisa/videos/1722771091299516/


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm-r

:lmao: :clap: 

Or just maybe the week old meatloaf special with cabbage…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :lmao: :clap:
> 
> Or just maybe the week old meatloaf special with cabbage…


:lmao:


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't think that Norman Rockwell would be pleased at how his classic picture was used. Still, it does have an impact.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> Don't think that Norman Rockwell would be pleased at how his classic picture was used. Still, it does have an impact.


It doesn't even work on a concrete level. This is sad, pathetic material from people who aren't remotely thoughtful and have zero historical perspective.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> It doesn't even work on a concrete level. This is sad, pathetic material from people who aren't remotely thoughtful and have zero historical perspective.



It's basically a political cartoon. One needs an appreciation of the political situation and the philosophy of the "alt-right" and its version of all-Americanism in order to understand the observation. I'm not surprised you don't get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rgray

Freddie_Biff said:


> It's basically a political cartoon. One needs an appreciation of the political situation and the philosophy of the "alt-right" and its version of all-Americanism in order to understand the observation. I'm not surprised you don't get it.


Well said.


----------



## pm-r

I wonder if this would work…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I wonder if this would work…???


Good move, Tim. Well said, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Macfury

I get it. The cartoon fails at a concrete level. To say that someone perceived as an American Klan member sees himself as Captain America makes no point--Captain America is already seen as a fascist by many misguided "progressives."



Freddie_Biff said:


> It's basically a political cartoon. One needs an appreciation of the political situation and the philosophy of the "alt-right" and its version of all-Americanism in order to understand the observation. I'm not surprised you don't get it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> I get it. The cartoon fails at a concrete level. To say that someone perceived as an American Klan member sees himself as Captain America makes no point--Captain America is already seen as a fascist by many misguided "progressives."



Not quite, but thanks for playing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

The problem may be that you just reacted to the dog whistles in the illustration without thinking it through.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Not quite, but thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> The problem may be that you just reacted to the dog whistles in the illustration without thinking it through.



Et tu, Bruté. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

I could take either side in the debate about this image. One thing that all should agree upon is that it was not even remotely funny enough for inclusion in this thread.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

The funniest part about this is that it is so true.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> The funniest part about this is that it is so true.



Seems kind of mean-spirited.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rgray

Freddie_Biff said:


> Seems kind of mean-spirited.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, shouldn't something posted in a humour forum be actually funny??


----------



## Freddie_Biff

rgray said:


> Yeah, shouldn't something posted in a humour forum be actually funny??



Or at least bitingly poignant? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## SINC

Oh man, could I use one of those ****f keys.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Oh man, could I use one of those ****f keys.



+1!!! :lmao::lmao: Especially recently.


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## Dr.G.

Easter Doxies are a hit in our neighborhood.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Easter Doxies are a hit in our neighborhood.




Adorable!


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Adorable!


:love2::love2:


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## SINC

A Netflix Freudian slip?


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> A Netflix Freudian slip?


I'm..... intrigued! :lmao:


----------



## Rps

CubaMark said:


> I'm..... intrigued! :lmao:


Well, they are a streaming service. beejaconbeejacon


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Easter Doxies are a hit in our neighborhood.


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> :lmao:


Have a good Easter, mon ami.


----------



## TiltAgain

SINC said:


> A Netflix Freudian slip?


Well, sign me up - I've never had an invincible one before 

Cheers


----------



## SINC

I laughed aloud when I saw this one.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> I laughed aloud when I saw this one.



Yeah, I've seen that one too. Worth a chuckle! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I laughed aloud when I saw this one.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## Macfury

Pepe!


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


>


Love John Pinette's comedy. Sadly, he died way too young.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51rHWly7sHA[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zw_pV7sMBCU[/ame]


----------



## Freddie_Biff

A new scent from the old world


----------



## Macfury

The perfume is supposed to convey the scent of a penis? That's a really odd gag.


----------



## SINC

Well, it does make me gag.


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## Macfury

I wouldn't even notice if you stuck Bernie Sanders' ugly mug on Nancy Pelosi!


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Love John Pinette's comedy. Sadly, he died way too young.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51rHWly7sHA
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zw_pV7sMBCU


Agreed he died way too young. He was extremely talented and funny, but there is no doubt that his lifestyle was a major contributing factor to his untimely death. :-(

My wife and and I still miss him. My wife called him a funny "Poo Bear" and loved him dearly.


----------



## screature

Freddie_Biff said:


> A new scent from the old world


That is actually really funny, it made me chuckle at least. But it would have been better if it was Trump in the front and Putin in the back because it more accurately suggest who is up the other one's ass.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Remind you of anyone?


----------



## macintosh doctor

after arresting this guy, give him a job with the secret service.. the driving skills are just pure talent. LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnKrSncXs5E




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## Freddie_Biff

Personally, I think it might have something to do with touching that glowing orb of evil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## SINC

Yep, pretty much.

Sent from my iPhone not using Tapatalk


----------



## pm-r

+1!!!

And which ones don't "conform"!!


----------



## SINC

You had to be there!


----------



## CubaMark

I remember those days....


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> You had to be there!




Much worse were the eight-track cassettes to get back to a working state!!!


----------



## VieleKatzen

Got it. :lmao:


----------



## CubaMark

*Priorities.*










(Times-Colonist)​


----------



## SINC

Yep . . .


----------



## CubaMark

While I agree with the sentiment, and while Freeman may well have said this at some point, the attribution is false.


----------



## pm-r

> While I agree with the sentiment, and while Freeman may well have said this at some point, the attribution is false.



Ahhh yes, goods old Twitter and Donald T's favorite site for "false news" eh???


----------



## SINC

Hehehe . . .





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Hehehe . . .




OK, what am I missing here and why…???

This is all I get and see:


----------



## CubaMark

SINC said:


> Hehehe . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Very funny, and educational


----------



## Freddie_Biff

World leaders if they had man buns. 









http://shareably.co/politician-man-buns/


----------



## SINC

Made me chuckle . . .


----------



## SINC

Fit for this day!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Fit for this day!


:lmao::clap::lmao:

I think that Trump will resign before he comes close to impeachment. We shall see.


----------



## CubaMark

(Geekologie)


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> (Geekologie)




It would be ironic if that plane had taken down a Mayday.


----------



## CubaMark

(Reddit)​


----------



## CubaMark

Microsoft Employee, doing a presentation on Azure, gives up on Microsoft's Edge browser: Installs Google's Chrome midway through the presentation in order to git 'er dun.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






:lmao::clap:


----------



## SINC

Hehehe


----------



## SINC

About that ad placement . . .


----------



## pm-r

> About that ad placement . . .



It's OK now as it's now almost eight years since the ad posting and all sufferers have no doubt been goosed by now. ;-)


----------



## SINC

This is funny, but oh so true.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## CubaMark

*Disney Illustrator Combines Star Wars And Calvin & Hobbes, And The Result Is Adorable*​


----------



## SINC

Hmmmm . . .


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## Freddie_Biff

I can think of a few people around here who might get excited about this.


----------



## SINC

Nope, Trudeau's still an arsehole.


----------



## rgray




----------



## Beej

Avengers Infinity War trailer
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sG6uekF1xpo[/ame]

They also have a good Justice League spoof if you like the odd style.


----------



## CubaMark

*(Language warning)*

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xvOk7fo-K8[/ame]


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> *(Language warning)*
> 
> 
> 
> [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xvOk7fo-K8[/ame]




Almost as much fun as the Italian grandma using Google. 

https://youtu.be/e2R0NSKtVA0


----------



## SINC

Little known facts department:


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## FeXL

Botched convenience store robbery in Edmonton.

Same video set to Metal Gear Solid music.

IMO, that cop used far too much restraint. If either or both of the perps had been armed, he'd have been shot.


----------



## SINC

And now for something completely different.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> And now for something completely different.



Such males deserve a medal for such dedication… or for stupidity…


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## Macfury

Now THAT one is funny!


----------



## pm-r

LOL!!! It took me a few seconds until it hit home.

I don't know how you got your image to post as my trys here still aren't working. :-(


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> LOL!!! It took me a few seconds until it hit home.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how you got your image to post as my trys here still aren't working. :-(



Your images show up on my iPhone pm-r. I’m using Tapatalk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Your images show up on my iPhone pm-r. I’m using Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks, but odd that they don't show in either my Safari, Firefox or Chrome.

Still some stuff for the ehMac server techs to fix I'd say.



- Patrick
======


----------



## FeXL

OK, so not visual but made me grin anyway,,,

"Hello! Do you have a minute to talk about Dracula?" 
"No- wait, Dracula?" 
"Yes!" 
"You're vampires?" 
"Yes. We have pamphlets." 
"Vampires have missionaries?"...

:lmao:


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## SINC

So, it's a celebration of vandalism? That is a sad thing.


----------



## WCraig

SINC said:


> So, it's a celebration of vandalism? That is a sad thing.


Remind me again what is fair game?










Craig


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> So, it's a celebration of vandalism? That is a sad thing.


Trump's star... Not vandalism... Urban renewal.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

WCraig said:


> Remind me again what is fair game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## Macfury

Most of those hurricane forecasts are pretty inaccurate as well!


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## SINC

Quite the invention.


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


>


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## SINC

Yup.


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## eMacMan

Hits the mark.


----------



## SINC

How times change, but I would never use Uber.


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## SINC

Ahem!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ahem!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Ahem!


It's just another case...


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## Lichen Software

*Yup ... That time of the year.*

Yup ... That time of the year.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Self help groups are awesome.*

But ... This one could use some work.


----------



## SINC

He, he, he.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Beej

Emergency update from Arizona.

https://twitter.com/Tucson_Police/status/1099091668400189440


----------



## SINC

Man, ya just gotta love this one!


----------



## pm-r

+1!!! They finally got something correct for a change!!! :lmao: :clap:



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1!!! They finally got something correct for a change!!! :lmao: :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Very true, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## KC4

.


----------



## pm-r

KC4 said:


> .



And a bit of an added spin to add some extra curves, just in case... ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

Beware of tunnels with the Road Runner next to them.


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## Dr.G.

Great photograph showing a unique perspective.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> .




Three sons actually; Cain, Abel and Seth. Still though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting to contemplate.


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## SINC

Yup!


----------



## Dr.G.

Oops ...........


----------



## FeXL

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Internet Winner for May 27, 2019


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## SINC

I actually burst out laughing when I saw this one!


----------



## SINC

Tee hee!


----------



## FeXL

I feel like the dog hiding behind the door watching the furball examining the "Cat Fud" clothes dryer door, saying "Please, oh please..."

Did the ‘The Far Side’ Just Announce Its Comeback?



> Twenty-four years after its end, _The Far Side_ appears set for a surprising return.
> 
> A just-launched official site for Gary Larson’s often anthropomorphic, always surreal one-panel comic strip was recently updated with a new cartoon showing a man with a blowtorch thawing out various animals and human characters who populated the series. Underneath was the message “Uncommon, unreal, and (soon-to-be) unfrozen. A new online era of The Far Side is coming!”


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Freddie_Biff

FeXL said:


> I feel like the dog hiding behind the door watching the furball examining the "Cat Fud" clothes dryer door, saying "Please, oh please..."
> 
> 
> 
> Did the ‘The Far Side’ Just Announce Its Comeback?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :clap::clap::clap:




Well there’s something we have in common. Gary Larson is the best!


----------



## SINC

This sums it up well.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> This sums it up well.



+1, so true. At least as a _*minimum*_ set of conditions, then just maybe... and I happened to get forced to listen...


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

There has been a run on laxatives in stores today as shoppers frantically try to justify the 200 rolls of toilet paper that they have stashed in their basements.


----------



## Beej

SINC said:


> There has been a run on laxatives in stores today as shoppers frantically try to justify the 200 rolls of toilet paper that they have stashed in their basements.


:lmao:


----------



## SINC

Beej said:


> :lmao:


Of course, other methods are being developed!


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## SINC

A friend thought Walmart was so short stocked they were selling bull dicks. A closer look at the label stated it was pork tenderloin.


----------



## SINC

Lots of that going on!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Lots of that going on!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Yikes!


----------



## SINC

Oh yeah!


----------



## CubaMark

:lmao:


----------



## Aurora

I solved the toilet paper problem. I just spray my rear end with PAM. Nothing sticks.


----------



## Beej

Aurora said:


> I solved the toilet paper problem. I just spray my rear end with PAM. Nothing sticks.


On behalf of all ehmacers, I would like to thank you for not making that a *visually *humourous post.


----------



## Aurora

Always thoughtful.


----------



## SINC

Lighters explained.


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## FeXL

S'matter, Freddie?

No Joey Wetfingers memes?


----------



## Macfury

FeXL said:


> S'matter, Freddie?
> 
> No Joey Wetfingers memes?


Freddie meant to put up this photo of Bill Clinton carrying the same book at the same church:


----------



## FeXL

Macfury said:


> Freddie meant to put up this photo of Bill Clinton carrying the same book at the same church:


Ah.


----------



## CubaMark

Macfury said:


> Freddie meant to put up this photo of Bill Clinton carrying the same book at the same church:


_Somewhat different context, don't you think?

The criticism of him holding the bible upside-down is a bit much, I agree, since he did hold it in various other positions.

Donnie went a little beyond reason for a photo-op, but then, he certainly knows his base.._. XX)

*'He wears the armor of God': evangelicals hail Trump's church photo op
*










No one accuses Donald Trump of subtlety. When the US president raised a Bible overhead on Monday evening outside St John’s Episcopal church in Washington DC, the sign was unmistakable: an appeal to his white evangelical base for loyalty, as protests and riots roared across America.

Not every Christian answered the call. The Rev Gini Gerbasi, an Episcopal priest, said police used teargas to drive her and others from St John’s before Trump’s appearance. “They turned holy ground into a battleground,” she told Religion News Service.

But many of Trump’s evangelical supporters, far from Washingtons political stage, saw the move as a victory in a world rife with evil.

“My whole family was flabbergasted,” said Benjamin Horbowy, 37.

The Horbowys had gathered in Tallahassee, Florida, to watch live as Trump walked from the White House to St John’s. “My mother just shouted out, ‘God give him strength! He’s doing a Jericho walk!’”

A Jericho walk, in some evangelical circles, refers to the biblical book of Joshua, where God commanded the Israelites to walk seven times around the opposing city of Jericho, whose walls then came crashing down.

(The Guardian)​


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> _Somewhat different context, don't you think?
> 
> The criticism of him holding the bible upside-down is a bit much, I agree, since he did hold it in various other positions.
> 
> Donnie went a little beyond reason for a photo-op, but then, he certainly knows his base.._. XX)
> 
> *'He wears the armor of God': evangelicals hail Trump's church photo op
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one accuses Donald Trump of subtlety. When the US president raised a Bible overhead on Monday evening outside St John’s Episcopal church in Washington DC, the sign was unmistakable: an appeal to his white evangelical base for loyalty, as protests and riots roared across America.
> 
> Not every Christian answered the call. The Rev Gini Gerbasi, an Episcopal priest, said police used teargas to drive her and others from St John’s before Trump’s appearance. “They turned holy ground into a battleground,” she told Religion News Service.
> 
> But many of Trump’s evangelical supporters, far from Washingtons political stage, saw the move as a victory in a world rife with evil.
> 
> “My whole family was flabbergasted,” said Benjamin Horbowy, 37.
> 
> The Horbowys had gathered in Tallahassee, Florida, to watch live as Trump walked from the White House to St John’s. “My mother just shouted out, ‘God give him strength! He’s doing a Jericho walk!’”
> 
> A Jericho walk, in some evangelical circles, refers to the biblical book of Joshua, where God commanded the Israelites to walk seven times around the opposing city of Jericho, whose walls then came crashing down.
> 
> (The Guardian)​



Yup. Quite a show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

I would say that in Trump's case it's less hypocritical.



CubaMark said:


> _Somewhat different context, don't you think?_


----------



## CubaMark

Gary Larson's The Far Side is indeed back with new material - all thanks to an unidentified-brand tablet...

As one might expect with the transition from pen-and-ink to tablet-and-software, his "look" has changed....


----------



## Freddie_Biff

CubaMark said:


> Gary Larson's The Far Side is indeed back with new material - all thanks to an unidentified-brand tablet...
> 
> As one might expect with the transition from pen-and-ink to tablet-and-software, his "look" has changed....



Just as twisted as ever, but with better colouring.


----------



## Dr.G.

So true.


----------



## CubaMark

*Someone updated the info in their health app:*


----------



## 18m2

*The Prorogue Garage*

Good luck with that.


----------



## 18m2

A Cooper's Hawk screwed up the wind direction on our weather station.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> A Cooper's Hawk screwed up the wind direction on our weather station.




LOL!!!

Strong wind will be attacking from above no doubt!!!



- Patrick
=======


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## CubaMark




----------



## Macfury

If that's your worldview, no wonder certain people are such a dour lot!


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## 18m2

The state of COVID vaccinations here in Canada. Probably not funny but I couldn't figure out where else to post it.

Why does it appear no one gets in front of this instead of reacting?


----------



## pm-r

> The state of COVID vaccinations here in Canada.



A pretty sad state of affairs eh??

And also pathetic Is that a huge long string all of them that are responsible are all getting paid big salaries for their stupidity, ignorance and incompetence. The latter really burns me up, they at least have an excuse if they are actually stupid or ignorant.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> A pretty sad state of affairs eh??
> 
> And also pathetic Is that a huge long string all of them that are responsible are all getting paid big salaries for their stupidity, ignorance and incompetence. The latter really burns me up, they at least have an excuse if they are actually stupid or ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Their salaries should be prorogued until every business that has been shut down is reopened, and every business and family destroyed has been compensated. They should also lose their pensions. That would be letting the bums off very lightly indeed.


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## wonderings

CubaMark said:


>


I love Doc Martin, one of my favourite Brit shows.


----------



## TiltAgain

pm-r said:


> A pretty sad state of affairs eh??
> 
> And also pathetic Is that a huge long string all of them that are responsible are all getting paid big salaries for their stupidity, ignorance and incompetence. The latter really burns me up, they at least have an excuse if they are actually stupid or ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Well, nothing to beat India. Now that theyhave royally ****ed up the vaccination procurement (they never ordered any while the rest of the world did), they're now saying one dose of the Astra-Zenaca vaccine is enough and no need for the second dose. Just because they did not order enough; and in addition, made it difficult for the single manufacturer in India to continue keeping the lights on. That guy fled to the UK and is hiding there because of the difficulties with the Indian government.

Cheers


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## eMacMan

Freddie_Biff said:


> View attachment 94463


^^^Interesting that this one has not been axed due to its political message. I guess it's only those political posts that conflict with the approved narrative which are taboo.

Anyways thanks for posting this, as it reminded me to make sure I have purged all my photos from this thread. I'd long since forgotten this thread existed. So thanks to Freddie, I have checked and all of my images have been now been removed.

A meme which is completely lacking any political overtones. It does encourage critical thinking. I'm not at all sure whether that is allowed.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Aww, did you not enjoy the visual humour, eMacMan?


----------



## eMacMan

Freddie_Biff said:


> Aww, did you not enjoy the visual humour, eMacMan?


The juxtaposition of a protestor for hire with the Donald is rather ironic, especially considering he also has been seen representing the Soros cabal at some BLM protests. Question is who paid for his DC participation? All that said, it is political in nature and that is supposedly banned.

As to my photos, I took exception to that part of the 'Terms of Use' where the site claims ownership of everything we post. I made a living with my camera for way too many years to allow my images to remain on a site, where my rights to my images are not clearly recognized. Ironically the guidelines that were in place when I posted those, mean that they are simply too small to be of any use with displays of today's resolutions. So admittedly the energy I expended purging the site of most of my images is purely symbolic.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

eMacMan said:


> The juxtaposition of a protestor for hire with the Donald is rather ironic, especially considering he also has been seen representing the Soros cabal at some BLM protests. Question is who paid for his DC participation? All that said, it is political in nature and that is supposedly banned.
> 
> As to my photos, I took exception to that part of the 'Terms of Use' where the site claims ownership of everything we post. I made a living with my camera for way too many years to allow my images to remain on a site, where my rights to my images are not clearly recognized. Ironically the guidelines that were in place when I posted those, mean that they are simply too small to be of any use with displays of today's resolutions. So admittedly the energy I expended purging the site of most of my images is purely symbolic.


I can understand how you feel. That’s why I stick with internet memes. In any event, I never agreed to the site owning my intellectual property, so I don’t see how that would stand up in a court of law. A contract only exists when both parties agree to it.


----------



## eMacMan

Freddie_Biff said:


> I can understand how you feel. That’s why I stick with internet memes. In any event, I never agreed to the site owning my intellectual property, so I don’t see how that would stand up in a court of law. A contract only exists when both parties agree to it.


Nor did I. I became a member at a time when ehMac was still the Mayor and there was no reason to think that trust might be an issue. I don't have the same confidence in the current ownership.

All of my image postings were prior to that grating change in the Terms of Use. But I notice even now when we post a meme there is no pop-up dialog warning that the site claims ownership. Lacking that minimal effort I am reasonably confident that if it came down to a court case with good lawyers and an honest judge they would lose. That said better to not take any chances, hence the purge.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

eMacMan said:


> Nor did I. I became a member at a time when ehMac was still the Mayor and there was no reason to think that trust might be an issue. I don't have the same confidence in the current ownership.
> 
> All of my image postings were prior to that grating change in the Terms of Use. But I notice even now when we post a meme there is no pop-up dialog warning that the site claims ownership. Lacking that minimal effort I am reasonably confident that if it came down to a court case with good lawyers and an honest judge they would lose. That said better to not take any chances, hence the purge.


I guess the moral of the story is don’t post anything valuable here.


----------



## eMacMan

Freddie_Biff said:


> I guess the moral of the story is don’t post anything valuable here.


Interesting the difference between ehMac and my local newspaper. With the paper, when they publish one of my photos they have a blanket copyright. This actually protects me should someone pirate an image from the paper. They have no claim should I also publish an image elsewhere. In the very unlikely event that another outlet contacts the paper and wants to use my image, the editor/owner would defer to me as to allowing it's use, and assure that I was fairly compensated. No question at all of the local paper claim jumping my intellectual property.

In contrast ehMac's stated policy is: You post it they own it. This sort of policy is also the reason I do not post images on Facebook, or use Flickr.

Should explain why I have not posted any of my images here in the past 8 years and why I eventually took down all those I could find. A painful process when you are limited to 10 edits a week. Another motivating factor was the thread locking madness that we are now witnessing. When they lock a thread we can no longer edit our posts.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

The mind boggles. As if dealing with Covid and cold temperatures wasn’t enough.


----------



## Vader101

I think you should read the TOS again. It doesn’t say that posted images by members become Vertical Scopes property. It says that images on their website are their copyright information. This is images that VS uses on the forums. Not what members post. I have posted below a portion of the TOS where it discusses members postings. Basically it says that you own the content you post, not them. If you still have concerns with this. Feel free to create a new thread in the EhMac Help Desk node to fry a direct answer from VS Admin. 


_You represent and warrant that: (i) you own the content posted by you on or through the Web Site or otherwise have the right to grant the license set forth below, and (ii) the Posting of your content does not violate the privacy rights, publicity rights, copyrights, contract rights or any other rights of any person.

You agree to grant to EhMac.ca, VerticalScope and its subsidiaries, a non exclusive, royalty free, worldwide, irrevocable, perpetual license to reproduce, distribute, transmit, sublicense, create derivative works of, publicly display, publish and perform any materials and other information you submit to any public areas, chat rooms, bulletin boards, newsgroups or forums of EhMac.ca or which you provide by email or any other means to EhMac.ca and in any media now known or hereafter developed. Further, you grant to EhMac.ca the right to use your name and or user name in connection with the submitted materials and other information as well as in connection with all advertising, marketing and promotional material related thereto, together with use on any other VerticalScope web sites. You agree that you shall have no recourse against VerticalScope for any alleged or actual infringement or misappropriation of any proprietary right in your communications to EhMac.ca.
_


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Dr.G.

cool


----------



## Dr.G.




----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## talonracer




----------

